# September 2013 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th September 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
DaniB , IVF , 2nd Sept , 
Vickibrighton , IVF , 2nd Sept , 
Benbeculargirl , ICSI , 2nd Sept , 
Sarahsuperdork , IVF , 2nd Sept , 
Amadeousmom , FET , 3rd Sept , 
Angelx3 , IVF , 4th Sept , 
Sonank , IVF , 4th Sept , 
Kirstielou , ICSI , 4th Sept , 
Littlewhisper , ICSI , 6th Sept , 
Beandreaming , IUI , 6th Sept , 
8868dee , FET , 6th Sept , 
Lukes Mummy , IVF , 6th Sept , 
Mrs_fox , ICSI , 6th Sept , 
Daisypops , ICSI , 7th Sept , 
Bumbling , ICSI , 8th Sept , 
Smiles35 , FET , 8th Sept , 
The_Lau76 , IVF , 8th Sept , 
Bemy , ICSI , 9th Sept , 
Jo1984 , ICSI , 9th Sept , 
BabyR , FET , 9th Sept , 
Shelly77 , IVF , 12th Sept , 
Butterfly15 , IVF , 12th Sept , 
Buttercupboo , IVF , 13th Sept , 
CaroG , ICSI , 13th Sept , 
Surrogate13 , IVF , 16th Sept , 
Taffytravels , DDIVF , 16th Sept , 
Diva Las Vegas , ICSI , 18th Sept , 
Claire86 , FET , 19th Sept , 
Icklesam , ICSI , 19th Sept , 
BT , IVF , 20th Sept , 
Miss fruity , IVF , 20th Sept , 
Rachsi , ICSI , 20th Sept , 
Josiejo1976 , IVF , 20th Sept , 
Fliz , ICSI , 20th Sept , 
Dominokittem1 , IVF , 22nd Sept , 
Baby/ies 2014 , ICSI , 22nd Sept , 
Lilly83 , ICSI , 23rd Sept , 
Positivethinking100 , FET , 23rd Sept , 
Cornishgirl , FET , 23rd Sept , 
Jaja86 , ICSI , 23rd Sept , 
Hope2bmammy , ICSI , 25th Sept , 
Sarapd , FET , 25th Sept , 
Iwantababynow , IVF , 26th Sept , 
Pinkpanther123 , ICSI , 26th Sept , 
Littlec-b , ICSI , 26th Sept , 
Janey waney , IVF , 29th Sept , 
Frankly cat , ICSI , 29th Sept , 
Babee , DIUI , 30th Sept , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know Sharry ​


----------



## Dani B

Hi Sharry, can I be added please - IVF, OTD 2nd September. Thanks   xx


----------



## kazza236

Dani, don't know if you want to pop over onto the August 2ww thread until this one gets busier? Few of us on there testing at the end of the month


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Not sure exact OTD yet as will be end of sept but thought I would comment to get the ball rolling for this thread and if anyone wants to chat. 
I start stimms tomorrow so anyone similar or even js wanting to chat. Normally don't come on until 2ww but struggling this cycle, emotionally and physically drained already, this site has always been a big help for me so here I am back  
Good luck everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Sharry - can I please be added to the thread too?  ICSI - OTD 2/09/13

Hi All - currently PUPO with 2 on board (my first time with more than one embie so all fingers crossed)  ET was on 19th Aug but my clinic has super-long wait - only 2 Weeks if you have had a 5 day transfer, otherwise 17-19 days!  Never made it to test day yet without a bleed........This time 

H Dani, good to know I'll be testing on the same day as someone else   How are you feeling at the moment?
Fingerscrossed, hope all is going well


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi Sharry, 

Please could I be added?  IUI with OTD 6th September.

Hi Dani and Benbeculagirl, lets hope this is a lucky thread!  Good luck for your OTDs! 

Xx


----------



## Angelx3

Hi Sharry,

Please can I be added? Ivf with OTD 4 Sept

 we all get BFPs


----------



## Dani B

Hi ladies. 

Good to see I finally have some company   Thought I was going to have to talk to myself on the thread   I look forward to getting to know you all and your experiences.

Fingerscrossed, have you done your 1st stims injection yet? Sorry to hear you've been struggling, it can be very overwhelming can't it. 

Benbeculagirl, I'm doing ok thank you. How are you getting on? Your right, it is good to have a OTD buddy   We can go   together. Sorry to hear about your previous experiences but hopefully this will be the one for you. I understand about the long wait. I had my ET on 16th Aug so it's a 17 day wait for me. Everyone else on here seems to be able to test earlier. 

Beandreaming, hi. How are you getting on in the 2ww so far? Let's make it a lucky thread indeed  

Angel, how are you finding things? 

Us girls seem to be quite close together with our OTD's  

AFM, I'm 8dp2dt so half way there   Starting to drag a little now. Anyone else feel like this? I've read that today should be the day that my little embies should fully implant, so fingers crossed they have. I'm still feeling quite bloated since EC though it has worn off a little. Think it may be the pessaries. 

xxxx


----------



## daisypops

Hello, please can I join?

I had my ET this morning. Had two grade one embryos transferred - an 8 cell and a 9 cell.

My test date is 7th Sept.

This is our final attempt so praying it works!


----------



## Dani B

Hey Daisypops, welcome to the thread and the 2ww. Congrats on being PUPO  

How did you find ET? 

Keeping everything crossed for you.

xxxx


----------



## daisypops

Hi Dani,

My ET was fine - nurse and consultant were chatting to me throughout so it kind of took my mind off it. Just so desperate for it to work this time, I keep trying to remember the things I've read about which are supposed to help the embies snuggle in. I'm sure its all down to luck though really.

Not long until you can test - how are you feeling?


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi everyone.
Dani B -  I start stimms later on today. How are you? Is this your 1stcycle?. Not long till OTD, all the luck in the world for BFP 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Angelx3

Hi Dani B,

I'm trying not to think about it to much or I'll go  

Like *daisypops, * this is my last attempt so fingers crossed it works. I had to put back (the only two that fertilised). I just hope they stick, stick, stick. Really would like a bfp 

Good luck to all of us getting bfp's


----------



## Angelx3

*** my post above should say "I had two put back" 

Must be all the meds making me a little ditzy


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi angelx3 not long for your OTD.
Hope your doing well.
Was it 3day or blasts you had put back?? 
Sicky vibes for everyone in 2ww.
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dani B

Thanks girls, lets ALL get BFP's  

Daisypops, did your DH go in with you? I thought the whole thing was really special seeing the embies going in and having DH by my side. I agree with you, if they are going to stick they are going to stick. I have been eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice though as thought it can't hurt. Are you just resting up today then?

Fingerscrossed, thank you. Are you doing the injections yourself? It's all go once you start stims isn't it! Yeah it's my 1st cycle. I'm gonna   I have beginners luck   ha ha.

Angel, I really really hope it works for you. Must be very nerve wracking with it being your final attempt. Let's hope all of our embies stick like glue. 

Where has/is everyone having TX?

xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Dani - yes I do needles myself, have had thousands of needles before so I don't mind them. Feel like am doing something positive whilst on the meds aswell.
Nest step is EC now so exciting yet nerve racking.
I am in hewitt centre Liverpool, how about yourself?? Hopefully your right and beginners luck will be with you, someone needs to get BFP first time so y not u, fingers crossed for u hunny
Xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi all, I'd like to be added. 

IVF OTD 9th Sept.

Had ET today, hoping everything goes ok for the next two weeks. Dani, I'm hoping for beginner's luck too!


----------



## Dani B

Fingerscrossed, yeah let's hope I set off the BFP's   I didn't have the guts to do my own injections, even though I'm not at all scared of needles, so DH did all mine. When is your estimated EC? Hope everything goes well during stims and your follies grow just nicely. When will you go for bloods/scan? I'm at James Cook, staff are so nice in there.

Sarah, hiya and welcome. Your first time too then? How did your ET go? How many did they put back?

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Dani - Yeah first time, hopefully last time but we'll see! ET was absolutely fine thanks for asking, so much easier than I expected. I've had one grade 3BB blast put back.  They kept saying it looked 'very nice' so fingers crossed it's a sticky one. How was yours?


----------



## Dani B

Aww that's great, yeah let's hope it's a sticky one for you   How did you find TX? I'm not sure what grade mine were, they didn't tell me. All I know is that the 2 they put back were 4 cell which they said is about right for a 2dt, the rest were fine but were a little slower in catching up so no frosties. 

xxxx


----------



## Vickibrighton

Hi ladies, nice to meet you all! I had Et today of 2 blasts, they have said I can test 2 days after egg collection so will be testing in a field on 2nd September (if I wait till the next day I'm back at work as is hubby)  Sharry can I be added please? 
This is our 2nd attempt, we always said we'd try 2 so praying this works.... In the meantime on the sofa relaxing with sky+


----------



## Vickibrighton

That should say 2 weeks not 2 days, clearly losing the plot!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Dani - It's been ok, downreg was a bit of a slog and I was quite emotional towards the end but stimms onward was easier than I thought. I only stimmed for 8 days so it all happened fairly quickly.I don't know if they grade before blast, only how many cells there are. Wishing us both luck, this is going to be a long 2 weeks!

Vicki - I'm relaxing with the Sky+ too.  Why will you be in a field? I have to wait 2 weeks from today, plus the weekend as I have to go into the clinic, so no test for 16 days! How was your ET?


----------



## Vickibrighton

Sarah, we'd already booked Jamie Oliver's Feastival months ago! But at least it's the pack up day!  Et was uncomfortable, the consultant said there was an awkward angle at the neck of my womb that he had to navigate, there was a bit of prodding & poking to get it over which made me wince, but not too bad. I'm freaking myself googling the quality of my blast, embryologist said they looked good but reading up 5cc isn't good. Had accupuncture yesterday and again today as its shown to improve, but am cramping a bit today still - have been all week so hoping its just the side effects.
How are you feeling?


----------



## elli78

hey all 
my OTD is the 5 Sept. although I had iui - I see most of you have had IVF
like some of you this is our last try -if i'm honest Im not sure our marriage can take too much more so we've said if this doesn't work we are going to think of a plan b... not sure what that is yet but some sort of acceptance of having each other and that's enough. 
best wishes to you all - i'm also trying to relax with sky,,.. but i'm bored and feeling a bit guilty at being so blinking lazy.!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Vicky, sorry to hear your ET was uncomfortable. I think 5 is good? It means it was hatching, which seems like a good thing. Cramping is common, hope it's not too painful though. Mine was ok, speculum was a bit uncomfortable but didn't feel the transfer part at all, which I was relieved about. Feeling ok, few very light cramps every now and again. Just hoping so much that this works!

Hi elli, infertility really does put a strain on the strongest of marriages. Best wishes to you, I too am terrible at doing nothing and I have the next 2 weeks off work!


----------



## elli78

hey
I had this last week off work for treatment - of course everyone wanted to know what I had planned - this and that I said.. course what I was doing was sitting in traffic for hours on end travelling to the clinic!!! 
its def affected my marriage and me as a person so hoping this works. i'm back at work next week - wish i'd taken more time off - but I also keep thinking leave should be for nice lovely happy things not stressful if tx! suppose you can't win eh. 
I feel a bit like i'm in a bubble watching the world go by at the moment, like I'm not allowed to join in if that makes any sense.. prob just hormones. at least I hope so otherwise i'm going mad lol..xxxxxx


----------



## Angelx3

Hi fingerscrossed, I had 2 put back on day 2. My consultant said one was very good quality and the other ok. I had to go on my own as DH was working. I hate the 'cranking open' (sorry if tmi). The bed I go on raises up so you lie down and get raised up to the eye level of the consultant sitting down. It's so uncomfortable  

I'm at Nuffield in Woking, surrey. They are great there.

My DH puts up with a lot from me. I just hope this works 

 to everyone else!  Any tips? Is grapefruit juice good?


----------



## Angelx3

*Elli* I know exactly how you feel. It's like being in limbo. We will get there (plan A or B)


----------



## elli78

Hi Angel 
my DH couldn't make my treatment this time either - although he decided that he jinxed the last tx as he was too positive .. (I don't really understand but hey ho)
so I've dragged my poor mum along. she's been fab but did comment that she never realised how stressful it all was and how its all so complicated with timings etc. back in her day blah blah blah lol.


----------



## daisypops

Dani - yeah I'm just lying flat on the sofa. Scared to get up in case my little embies fall out!? (I was assured that was impossible though!)  My trusty Zita West book suggests complete bed rest for 3 days after transfer but there's no way I can handle that!  My clinic just said to take it really easy and don't lift anything heavy. Yeah my hubby did come into the room with me today and saw me with my feet in stirrups - now I've lost all my dignity! 

Sarah - I know you from the Cycle Buddies board. Nice to see you over here!

Take care of yourselves fellow 2ww'ers.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi daisypops! I couldn't do bed rest, my clinic just said no swimming or hot baths and 'be sensible'. For me, that means getting DW to do the cooking.


----------



## Vickibrighton

Elli, bless your Mum! Mine gets very confused with whether what I'm telling her is good news or bad news! Still, they love us & if the going gets tough you want either your OH or your Mum! Enjoy the rest ladies, I've managed a whole afternoon on the sofa & reckon a cinema trip tomorrow afternoon to extend the rest period & occupy my 5 yr old! But first a M&s dine in awaits  (sans wine!)


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening Ladies

Nice to see it getting busier here.

Hi to Beandreaming, daisypops, sarah, Vicki and elli    that this is going to be a great thread for all of us.

Angel and Daisypops- everything crossed for your last go

Dani - yes the time is definitely dragging - each day seems to take forever and during it I'm always convinced that it definitely has worked and that it really hasn't and all this lazing around is just a waste of time .  Though I also have a lovely DH who's cooking all the meals (says he feels its one of the only things he can do to help), so that's a massive bonus.

AFM - this is our second last attempt - have been lucky enough to have had NHS funding, but then they don't do chromosome testing or immune testing either.  So if it doesn't happen this time we'll give it one last go as there may be underlying issues??  But of course I won't need it     
At my transfer we also get cranked up to eye level which is not too dignified, and this time I also managed to have my bladder too full  so the doc couldn't see anything on the ultrasound except bladder, and I had to go let some out, then the nurse had to scrub up again - oops
Feeling bloated and tired but think that may be just a side effect of progesterone.

Mums are great aren't they - full of love and concern but truly putting foot in it.  Mine is very supportive and gave me a fertility doll that she was given 50 yrs ago - but then comments on how she can't believe its been difficult for my sister and I when se never had a problem and four of us popped along easily


----------



## Angelx3

Your lucky elli. I haven't actually told my mum. I don't know why but I just can't seem to bring myself round to it. My sister (2yrs older) did three cycles of ivf before me and my parents knew about it. I didn't want to add to the stress. Seems silly as when I had my first m/c I couldn't even tell my mum. My DH is amazing so I lean on him. My sister also knows and is good talk to but we have different probs conceiving. 

It feels like I've been waiting weeks already but it's only been 3 days since ET  

Benbeculagirl, is your sister undergoing tx too? That made me chuckle a little about your full bladder. I think we all have secret funny stories from our journey to motherhood. I had to inject while in the toilets at Nandos-very classy


----------



## Vickibrighton

Hey Angel, at least it wasn't in McDonald's  this cycle I've injected in a tent, in a car park and in a lay by on a country lane! It's not been great, the things we go through eh?! And now the joys of cyclogest, my wind this evening is so bad!


----------



## Angelx3

Haha Vicki, that made me laugh   I hate them to. I find they make my bowels move   tmi   x


----------



## elli78

haha can you blame it on the dog - if you have one...... they get the blame for most things in my house. 
mums are funny - my mum was chatting to the nurse about a load of rubbish bless her - I just wanted to be quiet and dream happy thoughts. she then said 'its good isn't it when I have to try to buy my own grandchild' she meant it lovingly as she's offered to pay for this treatment. then she made a joke when she was paying that 'this tx isn't for me you know i'm a pensioner' cringeeeeeeeeee -) xxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Angel- no my sister is a bit older than me, she has 2 teenagers now.  She tried for may years, her DH was very resistant to IVF for some reason then he relented and she fell preg the month before her first IUI.  I also have a cousin who has had IVF......

Vicki   ,cyclogest sucks - goopy and windy, what a combination

Elli - love our mums - 0 tact, but huge hearts 

Isn't it amazing how blasé we get about injections though?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Yeah the injections are a weird one... I remember telling my boss about it and she was absolutely astounded that I'd do my own injections and that it wouldn't bother me. I jabbed away like a trooper!


----------



## daisypops

Is anyone taking baby aspirin?  When the last cycle failed my consultant suggested I started it before this cycle, so I've been taking one a day throughout this cycle. I forgot to ask during my ET today whether to continue during the 2ww. Anyone happen to know?


----------



## Angelx3

I dont have a dog elli but I do have two cats  

Daisypops, I'm taking 75g aspirin (the one that has a special coating). I take it daily. I still take it now and I also have Fragmin which is a daily injection to thin the blood. It really hurts as the needles super thick (or at least I think it is). It's just one more thing to help get a BFP for me. Here's hoping they stick, for all of us


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Dani - EC should hopefully be fri 6th or mon9th sept. hopefully ur ryt n start the BFPs n all of us follow suit. How fantastic would that be. 
Angelx3 - there onboard now though that's important part. Congratulations on being PUPO. Sticky vibes coming your way, relax now an put your feet up

Hiya to everyone else. Will be more personal with everyone when I get time but good luck everyone
Xxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Beandreaming

Hi everyone!  It's getting busy on here now and let's hope we get lots of BFP's!  As it happens, on OTD this time I am off to Ibiza so either I'll be delightedly taking it easy or filling my boots with cocktails!  After 4 IUI attempts and 8 months not drinking I figure if this one fails I deserve to let my hair down!  

Elli78 I know how you feel, it puts huge pressure on relationships.  But I don't think I can give up until I've tried everything.  I hope this time works for you.

My mum helpfully told me to put my bum in the air after BDing.  I said 'Mum, I've been trying to get pregnant for over 2 years, do you not think I've spent most ovulation times predominantly doing hand stands!' I love her but she has no idea!

Xx


----------



## daisypops

Angel - Thanks for your reply. It is the 75g ones that I've been taking but they're soluble ones. It says on the side "not suitable during pregnancy" so still unsure whether to continue during these two weeks but the whole reason I was told to take them in the first place was to hopefully help with blood flow and implantation.


----------



## Vickibrighton

Ladies, is anyone else eating for England? I have had dinner, cheese & biscuits and yet still feel like I could eat the same all over?! Help, is anyone else the same?


----------



## elli78

Beandreaming I hope iui works for you this time. I understand why you want to try everything, we have said that if this doesn't work then maybe save for one ivf before i'm 40 but right now I don't think I want to put my marriage through anymore. we'll see. 
hopefully you'll have a celebratory holiday,
Vicki you go girl get those snacks to hand. 
Angel - cats get wind too - blame them lol.
benbeculagirl my mum said the same to the nurse- about falling pg without even trying.. thanks for that mother - now is not the time or place -)
luck to everyone 
xx


----------



## Angelx3

Daisypops, my aspirin also says not to take if pg but I was told to take them for the same reasons you take yours. Hopefully they help  

Fingers crossed for you EC Fingerscrossed. Hope your not too bloated. 

My OTD is on a Wednesday before I go to work. I  it's BFP. Anything else will result in a sicky. I'm also going on holiday the week after so I will either be taking it easy with no alcohol or my DH will have to carry me from the pool to bed every night


----------



## daisypops

Thanks Angel,  I think I'll carry on taking them then. They're so small I can't see how they do anything anyway to be honest.


----------



## Angelx3

I'm not a dr but if they said to take them then. Suppose every little helps   The nurse also to me o keep active, nothing silly like, but not to remain idle. This should also help with the blood flow. I have really ad circulation. I'm always cold and find it hard to get blood from my veins. 

This cycle is different for me in that I'm married now, I take vit D, have a gluten feee diet and I'm on aspirin and fragmin. I quit the gym not long but I keep active in the simple things like walking, riding the bike and housework. Although at the mo I'm finding the simplest of tasks exhausting


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Mind if I join you? Had 2 top grade blastocysts transferred yesterday and my OTD is 6 Sept. we've had ICSI for the first time and have 2 blasts in the freezer. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you all too crazy! One day down for me and already I've experienced all the emotions under the sun! Love and luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Dani B

Hey girls. 

How's everyone doing today? Seems like ET was popular yesterday. How are you all feeling today? Congrats to all you ladies who are newly PUPO  

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Mrs Fox, congratulations on being PUPO! I had my transfer yesterday too and the hospital phoned to say there's 3 blasts in the freezer too. Hopefully neither of us will be needing them just yet!

Hi Dani, how are you? I'm getting bored of vegging out on the sofa already!


----------



## Dani B

I'm ok thanks chick. I'm a little bored myself today but gonna go for a walk with the dog when the husband gets in from work. I'm used to being in the house though since I quit my job. Do you work Sarah?

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I think I'll do the same when DW gets home. I told myself I wouldn't get paranoid or superstitious but I hope all this relaxing helps implantation! I work in retail, I'm a store manager but I took 3 weeks off for tx. Figured it was better to chill out than spend 9+ hours on my feet every day on the 2ww.


----------



## Dani B

Oh definitely. Enjoy the time off while you can. You don't need the stress either at the minute, especially with your role at work. You'll have to get your DW to run about after you   How long did your treatment take from start to OTD? Mine works out 10 weeks exactly!! Seems forever but really has flown by. 

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Mine should be less than 9 weeks from starting downreg to OTD, I agree, it's fllown by! Are you having any side effects/feeling any different yet? I'm enjoying being away from the stress, that's for sure! DW works for the same company as me, different store but she's been giving me a few updates on my store and I'm glad I'm not there.  I read your signature, I had one tube removed before tx.


----------



## elli78

Hey ladies i took the hound for a gentle walk earlier. I feel so lazy but tired aswell. Enjoy your day xxx


----------



## Dani B

I've had a few days where I had AF pains, mainly on day 2 and 3 after ET and have had a couple more since but soon wares off. I've got massive (.)(.) and still quite bloated but not as bad as it was, think it's because of the pessaries that though. Struggling to get into my clothes a bit more because of this belly lol. Have noticed I've been going to the toilet a lot more and eating a lot more but I wouldn't think of these as side effects. Other than these little things I feel completely normal. I see you had the hydro in your tube aswell, I also had it in both of mine. 

Hey Elli, I understand how you feel, takes it out of you doesn't it. How are you today?

xxxx


----------



## elli78

Im bored and feeling guilty for doing feck all. I know you guys have it worse as ive had iui. Trying no to go on ebay and buy junk ......my last iui i cudnt fit into my clothes by the end. This time doesnt seem so bad tbh..yet....... xxx


----------



## Dani B

Don't feel guilty at all, I'm not sure how IUI works but we're all in the same boat hoping and waiting to get pregnant. I know the feeling about clothes, I'm currently living in leggings and floaty tops as I can't fit into my jeans lol. Where have you had your IUI? What exactly is it?

xxxx


----------



## elli78

im sat here in legging and baggy top - battling with my flipping broad band which is playing up - just what I need, 
I've had stimulated IUI so drugs to promote eggs and ripen them. then swimmers directly into the cervix. fancy Artificial insemination like cows have so my mum tells me!! lol
i'm back at work on Tuesday so id better make the most of watching the trash tv i've recorded!
I had tx at Exeter - what about you? xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

Can I join you had FET with 5dt on 21st otd 4th Sept feeling so worn out doing the smallest of things 


benbeculagirl - we are with care notts and some people have said we have to wait a long time which clinic are you at 

sarah - I am also in retail know what you mean about the stress and long days think you did right with the time off I have 2 weeks off 

looking forward to getting to know you ladies more anyone else otd 4th 

tbird x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks for the welcome! I'm going a bit round the twist with sitting on the sofa too! I have 2 weeks off but am going to try to get out and about this week to keep me busy.

Is anyone doing anything special other than taking it easy?xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi tbird, good to see another retail survivor! I don't know how you came to the decision to take your time off but I just thought I couldn't bear listening to customers complaining about ridiculous things when all I can think about is willing this to work. In the grand scheme of things, whatever they're complaining about doesn't matter! I feel so much better having the time off, hope you do too. Wishing you luck for OTD, you're a bit before me (I'm on the 9th).

elli - We're all in the same boat at this point, all willing this to work.  I hear you on being bored, I've had 1 week off so far, 2 to go, and don't know what I'm going to do with myself!

Dani - I had hydro and endometriosis in one tube, so I had that removed. The other was damaged so unusable but not a problem so I left it where it was. I've been bloated too, probably the pessaries like you say, I'm wearing clothes I wore before I lost weight, didn't throw them out because I thought they'd be useful!


----------



## Dani B

Elli, ah I see. Yeah, definitely enjoy the time off while you can luv. I'm at James Cook.

Tbird, welcome and congrats on being PUPO. Agree with you in the lack of energy. Hopefully it will all be worth it.

MrsFox, how are you? Think it's best to keep busy, it's just hard when you haven't much energy. I went for a long walk tonight with hubby and the pooch which passed a bit of time so might do more of that over the next week. 

Sarah, the pessaries play havoc don't they! We're best rid of our hydro filled tubes, they were only holding us back.

xxxx


----------



## daisypops

Morning girlies, hope everyone's having a good bank holiday.

Well I only had my little embies (aka Bert & Ernie!) transferred 2 days ago and already I'm driving myself nuts!  I sat around constantly during the last cycle and it was unsuccessful so this time i've been a bit more active - went for a walk yesterday etc but now I'm worrying that I shouldn't have done that so soon after ET. I've had a very mild ache in my left side (almost period pain type ache) since ET which I didn't have last time so that's bothering me a touch as well. Wondering if its the damn Cyclogest playing havoc as my boobs are huge and sore too. 

Oh god, I've got another two weeks of this!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

daisypops - We called ours Billy after IKEA's most popular bookcase... we used a Scandinavian sperm donor.  I've been so lazy but I'm going out in a bit, DW is doing a car boot with her sister so I'm going to see how much they've made! I'm driving myself mad not doing anything at all. We'll get through it, come on Bert and Ernie!

Morning everyone, another day closer to test.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Just a quickie as I'm back to work today, hows everyone feeling?

Daisypops - maybe its just your embies snuggling on in there??

Dani - one week to go - hope you're not going too  

Mrs Fox and Traceytbird - welcome   Tracey I'm at Ninewells, Dundee, feels like ages but I suppose they know their stuff!

Vicki - yep eating loads, though not ever that hungry and very, very tired

Hi Angel, Elli, fingerscrossed and beandreamin

AFM - back to work today, but on light duties.  Am a dental nurse and in order not to be sitting at funny angles for prolonged time they have let me out of being in surgery.  So essentially I'll be washing up for the next week!!  Also preparing as job interview tomorrow.  DH and I are moving islands, but back to Lewis where we've lived before, so its an interview with people I used to work with. Hope they liked me


----------



## benbeculagirl

Sarah + Daisypops you've go DH and I thinking about what we're going to call ours now


----------



## Angelx3

Hi *tbird*, my OTD is also 4th. It just seems like time is dragging. I'm trying not to think about it but I think that is impossible 

Hi to everyone else  and good luck *benbeculagirl* with work and your interview.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks DaniB and Benbeculagirl! Doing ok, have massive sore (.)(.) like you daisypops and really restless legs but I'm wondering if that's because I've been almost chained to the sofa by DH since ET! Getting out and about today so hopefully that will help. Should help the time pass too!

Haha! We're now thinking what to calm our embies now too. Although DH is already rubbing my tummy and kissing them goodnight. Hope it helps!

Benbeculagirl hope work isn't too tiring and good luck with your interview!

Hey tbird, how are you feeling?

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Hope it's a sunny bank hol wherever you are !x


----------



## daisypops

How funny that everyone is now trying to name their embies. 

Feeling a bit more cheerful now - just had a call from Embryologist. At ET she said she will continue to culture our three remaining grade 2 embies to see what happens.  Well now they have all got to blastocyst stage so she is freezing them for us. Feel like its taken a bit of pressure off now because this was going to be our last attempt so feel like we've got a few more chances.


----------



## elli78

I wish I could be positive and put a name to my lovely eggs but it feels like tempting fate - is that just me being mrs pessimistic!?
enjoy the sunshine today ladies - i'm back at work tomorrow and i'm really not looking forward to it, i'm determined not to check my emails until I actually get to work......xxx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Hello ladies is it ok if I join you here? I'm currently 3dp2dt with my one and only embie from my first icsi. Otd 6 september but that will effectively be 16dpo so may be tempted to test early i dont know! This 2ww is driving me insane already! It's going to be the longest of my life. Only thing I've felt so far is on/off af type cramps and heavy/sore boobs but putting that down to the cyclogest. 

Good luck to everyone. Hope there's lots of bfps here over the next few weeks x


----------



## Vickibrighton

Hi ladies, I had a horribly negative day yesterday, convinced myself it wasn't going to work as embys not good enough quality, think I'd totally it my hopes up that they seemed so positive we'd have 2 for the freezer and when they didn't I worried that the ones transferred wouldn't be good enough to keep growing, but as someone said on here at least they're in the right place now. Still having a few mild cramps and lower back pain, and absolutely shattered, but then I've not been sleeping great. I'm with you Elli, I can't bring myself to name them & I've put the picture of them away as I'm too scared this might not work. I am trying to do the zita west visualisations & have accupuncture on wed so focusing on that. 
I'm hoping I'll snap out of this, Monday I can test so only a week to go  

I hope everyone is enjoying their time off work, welcome Mrs Clg, the 2 week wait is tough, but stay away from google and it will be easier! 
Daisy pops, that's fab news that you have some for the freezer, well done you, it's great to have options for the future - friends had both their children from the same batch of ivf (one frozen for later) and the likeness is utterly amazing, they are just like twins! 
SSd I hope you find a few last minute bargains at the car boot 
I'm sorry everyone else, I will catch up on posts but welcome all and here's hoping to a 2ww wait that will fly! Out of interest, my clinic told me to test 2 weeks after collection and no need to use an early test, but some seem to test 2 weeks after transfer, any ideas why that is? 

Enjoy your bank hols! Xx


----------



## Bemy

Hi ladies can I join, I know some of you from the awesome August cycle buddies thread. I'm Beth, just competed my first ICSI, had ET today.

Sharry could you add me please: ICSI, OTD 9/9/13

Thank you


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, can i also join?? There's a few on here that are close to my test date, i'm on the 5th. i've got nothing at all planned for the 2ww, has anyone? xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Bemy!

Vicki - Hope you're feeling better today. Lack of sleep is a killer so I hope you manage to get some decent rest. Not sure why clinics test differently, I've read that hcg can be detected 9dpt, which would make your test day 14 days after EC if you used a blast. But the hospital I had transfer at said 9th Sept for me, which is 16dpt because of the weekend! I think that's way too long! I call my clinic tomorrow to get a confirmed date though.

MrsCLG - Hi, good luck with your 2ww. 

Need1Miracle - Hi, also nothing much planned yet, trying to keep relaxed. Are you doing very much or carrying on as normal? I feel lazy with all this relaxing.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Hi ladies    I've moved to the agony of the 2ww now. Et was on Saturday, otd 6.9.13.  Unfortunately I'm going back to work tomorrow, as I haven't got much holiday left. Would love to be at home chilling, but maybe it's good to keep occupied!

  sticky vibes to everyone xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hello Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you on 2ww?  I had ET today, 2 embies (nothing left over to freeze sadly).  OTD 06.09.13

I was on the short protocol and feeling okay today... just a little tired and achey.  

Good luck everyone. x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi all, 

Vicki - Unable to sleep is horrible. I'm sitting here awake but so sleepy! TV is garbage too! The time between EC & ET is horrible...every time the clinic phoned my heart beat increased, thinking They'd tell me I've no embys... Anxiety...

Bemy, Charlie & Lola, rock-a-hula - welcome and fingers crossed for test date. 

SS - I've got nothing planned but I better think of something quick because I won't leave my bed : )!


----------



## bumbling

Hi all, mind if I join you too?  

I had ET yesterday (2 blasts). I have nothing planned for the 2ww but I'm thinking I might spend week 2 being a bit of a tourist locally (we only moved here a few months ago and have been too busy to get out and about much). So I might go to a few beaches and castles and museums etc. First though, I plan to be properly lazy for a bit  

Look forward to going a bit nuts with you all,

Bx
PS Sharry, could you add me please? I had ICSI and my OTD is 8th Sept. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Welcome to the 2ww madness new ladies! Hopefully we can keep each other sane!

Charlie and Lola and rock-a-hula we share the same OTD! 10 days to go!!xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

10 days! Arrrgghhhh!   let's keep each other as sane as possible!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning ladies!

I get my official OTD today, just have to call my hospital now the bank holiday is over... nervous! I'm hoping they'll say the Friday (6th) instead of the Monday (9th) so I can have all weekend to myself to take in the news, whatever the news is. I'm desperate to ring right now but I know there'll be others ringing for more important things first thing this morning so I'm trying to wait.


----------



## EmWills

Morning ladies, 

Can I join in? 

My OTD is 1.9.13 I'm 10dpt3dt. I'm driving myself a little crazy tbh. I hope this week flies! 

Em xx


----------



## Bemy

Morning everyone. 

Does anyone feel different being PUPO? I don't, I expected to like to feel serene or just on another level or even excited. I don't feel anything, maybe it just hasn't sunk in but I'm trying not to think about it and I don't know. Am I being weird is kinda what I wanted to know.

Bumbling: being a local tourist sounds ace. I'm gutted its the last week of hols and I've only just got some energy waiting for DH to get up so we can go on an adventure with the pooch - he will probably grumble but its my plan and I'm sticking to it I'll just make him come on the premiss that he has to look after me as I have an embryo on board. 

Charlie and Lola & mrs_fox: eek that's not long at all, I'm sure you will be able to hang on to some remnants of sanity till then.

SSD: aw I hope they do change yours as you were PUPO well before me and we've been given the same OTD. Would be good to have the weekend to let it sink in. Man mine is on Monday morning!! Not impressed. If its negative there is no chance I'm going in, I'll take a personal day or something but I couldn't cope with all our kids and staff when all I wanted to do was cry. Ulgh the thought is depressing. DH said we should test the Sunday, but I think I'd just wait till Monday - I like to do what I'm told. 

Hey to everyone I've missed xxx


----------



## daisypops

Morning ladies,

Anyone else having period type cramps? I've been having them since the day after ET and as the days go on I'm losing my positivity because I feel like AF is about to make an appearance.


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Morning ladies I'm slowly driving myself   only 4dp2dt and time is dragging. No idea how I'm going to get through the next 10 days seems so far away. Looks like there's a few if us with the same otd. Think I'll have to go back to work soon to take my mind off things. 

Daisypops yep I've been getting af type cramps since about 2dpt can't decide whether it's good or bad although I think it's possibly a side effect of the cyclogest? 

Hi bemy nope I don't feel any different. I don't know what I expected but I thought at least something! Maybe I'll start to feel it in a few days? 

Good luck to everyone. Xx


----------



## daisypops

Hi Mrs CLG, glad to hear I'm not the only one with AF pains. I had them during my last cycle but much later on near the test date.It seems strange to me to have them so early on. Praying its good news for both of us.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I had some AF cramps yesterday, I think the Cylogest can cause those... it's horrible how we can't stop analysing every little twinge. That's what makes the 2ww such a nightmare I think. I've not felt much of anything at all, though, so I've been feeling a bit surreal, like it never happened. I don't know what I expected to feel like!

My OTD is now 2nd Sept, a whole week before I thought it would be, thankfully the hospital that have done most of my treatment test 14 days after EC, not ET. Phew! I have the whole week off work as planned sick leave because I thought I wouldn't be testing until that weekend but now I'll have a whole week to either celebrate or commiserate before I have to face anybody. So relieved at that.


----------



## elli78

hey ladies
well i'm back at work today and apart form being tired and a bit headachey i think its been a  bit bettr to take my mind off everything. 
hope everyone is well... 
xxx


----------



## lauralou22

Hello Sharry and everyone else,
Please can i be added to this thread. I had a FET last Thursday 23rd and my OTD is 2/9.

I have been naughty and tested already and of course its a BFN and now im all down!  I have to keep reminding myself that im only 5dp6dt............is this too early do you think? Also I was checking out the timeline for 5dt and wondered as mine is a 6dt do i add on or take off a day for timeline of events??!! so bad at stuff like that!!

Hope the sun is shining where you are
x


----------



## Bemy

Lauralou22: don't think I could test early. The thought of peeing on stick and seeing a   is something I only want to do once in a cycle, its soul destroying enough couldn't do it a few times. Think if I got a   I would defo test again just to make sure. 

Did our clinics give you all a HPT?

SSD: new you should be well earlier than me. 

I've had nothing yet, no cramps, no feelings of anything else. I feel really good because my trapped wind from EC has gone but nothing, nada - should I be?


----------



## Vickibrighton

Daisy pops, I've also got af cramps and woke with a yucky taste in my mouth, but I figure its likely cyclogest rather than anything else. Welcome to all the newbies, the examining every symptom is horrid! Fingers crossed it all flies by, and hope we all have lots of good news this weekend/next week! Xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

I came home from work early today, was feeling absolutely shattered.  anyone else feeling really tired? Xx


----------



## bumbling

Bemy: I know what you mean about only just getting some energy - I felt fairly rough until a couple of days before ET, and then I felt loads better for a couple of days and now I'm knackered again (to answer your question, Rock-a-Hula)! In general though, no, I don't feel much different now (apart from _trying_ to enjoy being PUPO). I've had a few twinges but I think I was having those before ET too - suspect it's my ovaries going 'WTF just happened to me?!'. Yep, my clinic gave me a HPT (they don't actually do any tests themselves, just rely on the HPT - hence my Sunday OTD).

SSD: Thank goodness for that - a week less! Great news. I'm going nuts and it's 1dpt! Ha.

Hope everyone's doing well x


----------



## littlewhisper

*Hi Sharry can you add me OTD 6th September thanks*!

Hi ladies, some of you I already know from the August/ Sept board. Can't believe we're in 2ww!!

Just wanted to ask , I'm still bloated, a mild pain on peeing but more than that I felt a sharp pain in my left ovary as I coughed hard yesterday. It's been a bit tender ever since . Then I convinced my self either I ave hernia now or an ectopic ( not getting ahead of myself or anything ) has anyone else had this?

LW x


----------



## Bemy

LW: I am still massively bloated, I think if what DR said to me at ET, our ovaries will still be really big if not 'huge'. Plus my mum is a GP and though no expert - has done lots of research into fertility since I've been going through it- during the EC they will have pump a little air inside is to open things out a bit. She said our bodies will just absorb it all eventually. Plus the cyclogest gives you wind. Oh the joys. An ectopic pregnancy though - can the embie move with embryo glue?


----------



## littlewhisper

Bemy, yeah I know the ovaries can be big but just feels a bit weird not achy and not the same as other side. It's probably far too early for ectopic but I'm getting like a strain feeling. I google and it said you can strain a ligament by coughing so hope it's that and nothing else.  

Glad I made you laugh on the other thread   I'm not showing my DH your post in case he gets any ideas !!


----------



## Bemy

keep it well away from DH then. 

I hope it is something minor like that, plus if you're bloated there will be a lot of extra pressure in there so I'm sure that would make it easier to pull something. How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

littlewhisper - I think something similar happened to me the other day but it was by turning over quickly in bed rather than coughing (not turning over to escape DW, honest! ) and it's gone now. It felt like a sharp pain in my lower side.


----------



## Bemy

SSD: ha ha!


----------



## lauralou22

hello
call me silly but can someone explain to me, if you dont mind, what your cramps and twinges feel like, i just wnt to see if i am actually feeling cramps or not. I have had 2 days of dull aching and odd stabbing and now today just the very occasional twinge? I am 5dp6dt 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Another day down . I too am exhausted, have a few cramps, very sore heavy and comedically large (.)(.) or should that be (  .  )(  .  )!! I'm also bit nauseous, trumpy and need to wee alot. Trying to tell myself it's all down to the cyclogest and other meds wearing off and drinking so much to prevent OHSS. It's so tough isn't it? One minute I'm so positive, the next I'm not at all!


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, I have a list of do's and don't from the clinic and one of the do's was swimming....so, I went swimming, nothing fancy just a couple of breast strokes! Keeping busy is actually kinda tiring! 

I was just wondering whether any of you have heard of someone having no symptoms during 2ww, and had a BFP?? 

Xx


----------



## lauralou22

Need1miracle - hello, i was pretty much symptomless in my last pregnancy - all the other ladies on the thread had sore boobs and were feeling sick a nd i felty nothing. I think i had a few little cramps but nothing obvious to make me think i definately was preggo. Im the same now, i wish i did have symptoms as i would feel a little more positive!!

Have you had cramps? I am trying to determine if i actually have or not??!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lauralou - I'm 3dp5dt today and have had some cramps, same as yours I think, more of a dull ache. Like AF pain but lighter, just a bit uncomfortable at times but not painful.

Hope everyone is well and staying sane!


----------



## lauralou22

Thanks Sarahsuperdork! It is sooooo tricky to remain calm and positive - i  have tested negatuve since 2,3,4,5dp6dt. According to another post, timeline of events for 5dt, miue should be implanting and will start to secrete hcg tomorrow.
Lets hope we have our BFP's i am starting to prepare for the worst though, somnething is niggling in the back of my mind.
X


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Just a quick post as off to work in a minute.

Hi and welcome to all the new 2WWers, join the madhouse

AFM - Went to the interview yesterday and am now the proud owner of a new job!! Was strange to feel that getting ready for an interview actually took my mind off things and helped me feel more relaxed.  Went into my wardrobe Sunday night and had NOTHING suitable for interview.  It was on another island from ours, which actually had shops.  So got the early ferry and into M&Co, found an assistant and said help I've an interview in 45 mins and I need clothes    She was great and I got togged out.....Now just have to move house next month.  Luckily we lived there before and still have our house there so it won't be too difficult.

Am now 9dp5dt, feel like I always do before AF starts so am now on obsessive knickerwatch .  Feeling kind of fatalistic now - We have done everything we could this time DH and I feel, so now just hoping.  Bled every other time around this day so just taking it minute by minute.  
Daisy, Vicki and Laura - only 5 days to go.................

Catch up on personals tonight


----------



## Beandreaming

Good luck Benbeculagirl!  I've never made it to OTD before starting to bleed either!  Fingers and toes crossed for you!  Xx


----------



## daisypops

Well I am 4dp 3dt and was awake half the night with terrible AF type pains - just a dull ache now.  Had these last time but not so early on in the 2ww. Feeling more disappointed as the days go on because I'm so sure its all over already.


----------



## littlewhisper

SSD thanks for letting me know about your sharp pain, I think mine was similar sometimes if you twist you can pinch your ovary. I'm not sure if I coughed and strained something but I was in such pain last night I had to take a paracetamol and I rarely take pain killers, I just couldn't sleep. Didn't have pain like that even after EC but it was around the same area, it felt like someone had torn my lower abdomin and a strong pain on the left side.  

Bemy I'm starting to wonder if your windy experience during stims is just hitting me now, I seem to have deflated a bit since yesterday  . Maybe that was exacerbating the situation    Still might call the clinic as I normally ave a high pain threshold but this was awful.

Benbecula congratulations on getting the job . Nerve wracking to have to find an outfit just before interview, well done!  

Lauralou, I had AF like cramps yesterday but then it was actually more painful ( like a burning pain) than AF .

Daisy pops, sound like you had a night like me ! Xx
Anyway hope you girls are doing ok and have a great day , what's everyone up to?


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey daisypops and littlewhisperskunds like we all had the same kind of night! I had brownish mucus (sorry for tmi!) when I wiped before bed last night the cramps and sweats all night. But nothing this morning! I'm 4dp5dt today, could this be an implantation bleed? Driving myself crazy!

Ah fantastic news benbecagirl! Congratulations! 

Lauralou22, don't lose hope still sounds a bit early for testing. Good luck!

Hope you're all doing ok today? Because of last night DH has me sat on the sofa and not doing too much. Was out and about yesterday so we're worried that might have caused the bleed. For once I'm happy to do as I'm told!

Take care xxx


----------



## bumbling

Well done on the job, benbeculagirl - fingers crossed for you with the knicker watch.

I was meant to be going to the doc's first thing to check my thyroid levels (which I stupidly forgot to do before the treatment) but the car's died. We live on a remote farm a couple of miles from our nearest neighbour, so I'm not going anywhere til the AA get here! Hopefully they can sort the car and I can get another appointment soon. My levels were good the last time I tested but that was three months ago and I have Hashimoto's so they're really up and down, and I really should have been tested for this cycle. I'm feeling like I've stupidly put the whole cycle at risk by forgetting. Ho hum, nothing I can do now except get them tested ASAP. 

In other news, I started having cramps yesterday eve and nausea today - I think nausea is a common side effect of the Prednisone I'm on (and the cramps could be anything). I got really upset when the cramps had stopped this morning  which is totally ridiculous, so I'm going to try hard to stop all symptom spotting!

Hope everyone else is doing well, or at least coping!

x


----------



## Bemy

Morning everyone. Sounds like everyone is cramping, I think I had a little twinge in that area last night but not massively sure whether I dreamt it. I was so hot last night and had lads of weird dreams, I think it must be the increase of progesterone as I get like that pre-period. This is my first cycle so wanted to know if it is BFN will your period show up before OTD? I know that sounds silly but my period won't be due till 3 days after OTD as I have a 35 day cycle.

Benbecula: aw brilliant news on your job! That's exciting, I would've so gone to pieces if I didn't have an outfit 45mins before! Would've well stressed me out. Hope you have a nice evening to celebrate. 

Bumbling: I really hope your thyroid levels are where they should be and   the AA get you mobile.

Lauralou: maybe you should try not to test every day? It's sounds like you're really stressing yourself out and I don't think that's good for you. Each negative will make you feel that little bit worse. Aw I really hope you're just over thinking things and it'll turn out to be BFP.

MRS_fox: it could be anything, try not to stress yourself. It's lovely DH is looking after you, enjoy it. I'm sure doing things yesterday hasn't had a negative effect at all, you're supposed to carry on as normal and embryo can cope with you going about your business. I think the only thing that could possibly make a difference at this stage would be going out on an all night bender and drinking till you puke. Don't be are on yourself.

LW: ha ha glad you have deflated a little! Defo call the clinic if you're worried though.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Bemy  x


----------



## lauralou22

Thanks Bemy, i know i need to stop POAS! I just read your blog....it made me laugh and cry! Good luck to you my dear xx


----------



## Bemy

Lauralou: thank you for you kind words, it still surprises me that people read it. I've enjoyed just putting my thoughts down.

AFM: I have come to the conclusion I would much rather be in work during the 2ww. I need the routine to distract me. Can I ask everyone how many days after their ET is their OTD? On my cycle buddies thread, 4 other people had transfer the same day or the day after and they're all testing way before me. Which is making me think - should I test early. Or does it go by your own typical cycle? As my cycle is long, 35 days and my OTD is 3 days before AF is due.


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Good afternoon ladies hope you're all well and not too crazy yet lol 

Lauralou I hope it's just a bit early for you Hun and you'll get your bfp soon

Well done on the job benbeculagirl xx

Daisypops everyone I know who's been pg keep telling me cramps are a good sign fc for you. 

Mrsfox fc it is implantation 

Ssd and lw thanks for saying about your sharp pains. I turned over in bed the other night and got a shooting pain across my lower abdomen. Was convinced I'd ruined everything and detached my little embie! Lol. Also relived to hear I'm not the only one thinking ectopic!! 

Hello everyone else! 

Afm 5dp2dt - another one down - cramps have eased off a bit which is worrying me. Last night I had a weird almost burning sensation in my uterus and then sharp pains just above my pubic bone. Anyone else have these? Also I have no cm whatsoever - is that normal - anyone else have the same? Am on constant tp watch!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Bemy, I've been thinking that. My OTD is 13 days after my 5dt, but other seem to be testing 3-4 days before that. Might have to test early!

Thanks MrsCLG, fingers crossed! I hate being on knicker watch and over analysing every twinge and cramp! I've had cramps today but have no idea! Don't seem to be having much CM either apart from the little brown bit last night.

Just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on OTD, this truly is the worst part!xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

MrsCLG - I had some sharp pains in the same place today, just a few times and then they went away. It's so difficult not to analyse every feeling when you're in the 2ww.

Bemy - My OTD is far earlier than I expected, only 9dpt. I suspect I shouldn't test myself because I'll be having a blood test, which will be much better that early. I hear you on needing routine; I'm struggling to fill my days being off work and I'm just counting down to OTD. What a way to spend your annual leave! Definitely think it would have been too stressful at work, though.

Benbeculagirl - Congratulations on your new job! Crossing my fingers for your OTD as well. Double good news ahead! (I hope)

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well this evening.


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

Sounds like your all symptom watching least I know im not the only one driving myself crazy.

bemy - my otd in 14dpt with a 5 day blast but lots of people i see test before this think it can be as early as 9dpt it depends on which clinic your with some wait longer than others

afm - Going to head home tomorrow after our break had to ring clinic today as run out of pessaries on tues and otd is wed now im so worried will buy pessaries then not need them so might have to test day early.  feeling positive one minute then negative be glad when this waits over worried when i got cramps now they have calmed down im worried how crazy it that.


tbird x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi sharry can i be added to the page please x i had natural fet today on 28th August and my OTD is 6th september


----------



## Angelx3

Had a little down moment reading some symptoms earlier but trying to keep  positive  Like all of us on here, I really want this to work. Trying not to go   thinking about every little symptom. 

Hope you ladies are doing well and congrats benbeculagirl on the new job.

Welcome 8868dee   your time between ET and OTD seems really short or maybe I'm losing track of time.   Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Vickibrighton

Hi ladies, thank goodness I'm not the only one watching every twinge! I am praying it is just cyclogest, they are just the odd cramp or shooting pain, but occasionally a tad stronger if I'm sitting up quiclkly, which can be a bit scary.
Benbe, so pleased on the job front, fingers crossed knicker watch has nothing to report! Just honk how those endorphins are helping emby! 
Bemy, I was told to test 14 days after EC as that is when you ovulate, it ones not matter at what she you have the transfer, but I guess some clinics err on the side of caution. Forgive me for being daft, but I'm sure I understood that regardless of length of cycle Af is always due 14 days after ovulation. I think given the choice though I'd prefer a blood test to have the 100% sure response - with Hpt even with a negative on test day you end up testing a few days later to be sure.
Mrs fox, I was told to not be surprised if some spotting on wiping after Et as they may well disrupt a bit during transfer with the catheter, and they apparently "cleaned" the neck of the womb?! I'm sure it isn't a sign of anything, but it doesn't hurt to take things a bit easy, you've been on lots of drugs and still are.
Lauralou, stay strong and save your money, try and hold tight till test day or you'll drive ourself bonkers! Not long now....
Welcome to 8868 & Tracy! 
SSd, are you going crazy yet? I'm struggling, Monday is so near & yet so far! 
Afm, not sleeping well, had hot flush last night, symptom watching like crazy and trying not to send myself bonkers. I need to get a Hpt for test day (my clinic don't give you a test) and no idea which one to get, worrying already that I won't be able to keep it flat for 3 mins or even just pee in peace in a portaloo in a camp site! Let alone deal with the results if negative when camping with Dh & dd, on pack up day after a 3 day festival! Praying its good news this time xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Vicki, I'm struggling along with you today! DW is desperate to test but I know it won't show anything at 4dpt. Monday can't come soon enough. Hope you manage to get some decent sleep, wish we could all just wake up on otd!


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks angela x i test when i will be 14dpo coz it was my 6 day blast embie x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening all!

Thanks for all the congrats ladies 

*Bemy* I am testing 14 days after a 5dt, I don't know why my clinic is quite so long, I did ask but they just said it was policy. I abgree with *Vicki* I also think that you get AF 14 days after ovulation, it is the lead up to ovulation that can vary. I generally have a 32 day cycle but I have to admit that I take no notice of this during the IVF cycle.

*vicki* I can just wee you standing in that portaloo waiting with a long queue building up. Hope the festivl keeps you nice and relaxed - which one is it?

*bumbling* Hope the car is better. Its amazing isn't it how everything seems to be a symptom and you can make it a good or bad one depending on how you are feeling.

*daisypops* How are you feeling today hon, keep , these could all be good signs

*8868dee* Hi and welcome - hows it going?

*MrsCLG* - no burning sensation, but def. the odd sharp pain in the pubic bone area - right in the middle not on either side. Also no CM for me either. Bloated though!

*Tracey* DId you have a good break?

*MrsFox* Wouldn't it be great just to sleep through the 2ww, you'd think they could come up with a better way than this 

*Dani* - how are you doing?

*beandreaming* Everything crossed for you and  before OTD!

Hi to littlewhisper, angel, sarah and anyone else I've missed

AFM - off to bed now so another day down, every minute seems like an hour. However at least knickerwatch has been fruitless today  so still waiting hopefully.............

Hi too


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks benbeculagirl x ueah its only been almost 1 day so not too bad lol hows it going with u hun ?


----------



## sonank

Please can I be added? Ivf with OTD 4 Sept. I have 5day transfer with 1 early compaction stage and 3 grade B 6-8 cells embies. because of no good quality I have been transferred 4 embies. Hopefully any 1 of them get attached to me and accept me as his mother. Goodluck to all waiting here for BFP's.

Regards
Sonank


----------



## daisypops

Hi Benbeculagirl, had a whole day of constant cramping yesterday but today I'm just left with a stitch type pain quite high up on my right hand side. My (.)(.) don't seem quite so painful today either. Not sure if that's a good or bad sign. 

A strange thing happened this morning - I was awake at 5am and absolutely starving so came downstairs and made toast!

How's you and everyone else doing today?


----------



## Vickibrighton

Benbe, we're off to the big Feastival, jamie oliver & Alex James' festival, the food is absolutely fab! 
Sonak, welcome, remember it only takes 1, praying that one sticks for you xx
Daisy pops, sorry to hear you had a whole day of it, hope you have a more settled day today
I agree it would be amazing to sleep through it all, another day down, 4 more sleeps! Hoping the festival will take my mind off things.
Goodluckeveryone on knicker watch. Hoping for another day clear for you !
Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcomd sonak x gl with the 2WW wow 4 embies put bk i have never heard of 4 being put bk x i hope one if them manages to stick for you hun xx 

Hi daisy how are ? U r testing on my 4th wedding anniversary  xx 

Enjoy the festival vicki  x


----------



## sonank

Than ks al for your wishes. Hoping the same for you all. My OTD is 4th september. I was really worried and was totally negative in first 7 days as I dint have any symptoms all 7 days. But now from Last 2 days I m feeling some strange things. i dont know if I am imagining these things or they are really happening. I have some mild cramps from last 2 days in my tummy which is very mild but was very emotional for the whole day yesterday and was crying for no reason, fighting with hubby and shouting on him for no reason. Also I have light headache since morning today and not in a mood to work (as i m in ofc right now also).

Please all share your symptoms day wise if you have any. Feeling great to talk with you all as we all are in same boat hope god will blessw us all.

Regards
Sonank


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning all

Hi Sonak -   that one of those embies sticks for you.

Re: symptoms, I've got to the stage where it seems if I think about symptoms I get them!!!  When I'm at work or manage to forget about things for a couple of minutes then there's really none.  Had big boobs, but that's mostly gone now, but tummy is bloated and if I'm not doing anything I feel it tight and sore.  also very tired and eating like a horse (but have a sneaking suspicion these might both be stress related as I'm a bit of a comfort eater)

Hope everyone has a lovely day, a big   to us all for doing this


----------



## benbeculagirl

Daisy - maybe sore boobs is just that your body is getting used to the gels, or its just settling after all the treatment


----------



## Bemy

Morning girls.

Sonak: welcome, wow 4 put back, I hope one is a gooden. 

Vicki: that festival sounds great, where a outs is it? Have fun, hoping poas isn't too tricky in a portaloo.

Benbecula: yeah you're the same as me 14days after 5dt. Are you going to test early?

Daisypops: ha that's not unusual for me. I always wake up early starving. I hope it's a good sign though. I constantly feel hungry - well last 2 days - I think it's the progesterone. 

So is everyone ahead of me? I don't know what to expect. I'm really trying to keep sane and not think about it but its so all consuming. Haven't googled anything yet - except what the blastocyst should be doing but not looked at symptoms.  I've had 2 pre-period like twinges, one last night and one early this morning. I mean most women don't even know they're pregnant until they miss a period so surely we shouldn't feel anything? Argh this is horrible. I flit from thinking, "it'll all be ok if it doesn't work." To "I REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT THIS TO WORK." It's so stressful. 

Ps: has anybody got a breakout on their chest? I've woken up to lots of little spots on my chest and boobs.


----------



## daisypops

8868dee - haha, let's hope your wedding anniversary is a good day for both of us then!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Bemy - I noticed a breakout on my chest last night, niiice side effect of the progesterone I think. Mind you, I'm putting everything down to that right now.

Morning all, hope everyone is well and not going crazy!


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, i'm now 3dp after a 5dt and going mad. My Dh laughs at me as i tell him i'm not feeling positive as i have no symptoms!! he says it's only been a couple of day! i feel so emotional i never know what mood i'm going to wake up to. I feel frumpy as the last two weeks i've craved carbs. 

Hope everyone is staying sane.?

Sarah


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi everyone,

I am the opposite just now, don't really have an appetite just feel constantly full. My tummy has even a bit upset since ET but then so as DH's so now I'm paranoid it's so etching we've eaten  

Bemy and SSD I got spots on my chest last time but not til my cycle was over. I do feel hot in my head though. I'm not symptom watching really because I've ad every symptom going ver the years and don't believe any of them now   I know that the progesterone ( I'm taking crinone gels ) give you cramps, a sore back and loads of other things.

Welcome sonank! Wow four is a lot, I thought I was laden with three, you must be over 40 like me? Let's pray we get a sticky one !  

Feel a bit pooped today. Had been complaining to DH that I was bored lying about so I got up and had a shower and a spot of light housework. Now I'm back on the couch threatening to go to sleep!


----------



## 8868dee

Daisy: yes hun i hope it is good day for us both hun  

Need1 : this 2ww makarky does make u go mad hun one minute u think u hot sptoms next they have gone x there is no let up lol x u r doing great tho xx i personally try not to symptom spot as symptoms of early preg can be same as af also some people who get pg dont get symptoms so it really is a guessing game xx 

LW: i been resting since my transfer but went to shop earlier lol x bit tired now but thatsjust coz im bored  xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi ladies,

So we all seem to be symptom spotting... I don't know why I bother,  when I was pregnant the last time - there was nothing to indicate my embryo had implanted.  It felt just the same as all the other 2ww before and after (that didn't work)

I did have a implantation bleed and my second ICSI I started bleeding before OTD.  

I'm trying to rest up, but I'm back at work next week.  It may help me keep sane (doubt it though)

Wishing and hoping and praying that we all get a BFP - positive vibes - It's not over til the OTD.

Also,  I tested the evening before OTD at 5pm and got a BFN.  Very upset.  I tested again on my OTD at 7pm and got a BFP - so beware of early testing ladies.

xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Sorry that post was really unclear.

I haven't ever experienced an implantation bleed with any of my ICSI cycles and when I had a successful pregnancy in 2010 I didn't find out until the evening of OTD.  

I haven't tested with this cycle ( OTD - 6th Sept 13)

I was just highlighting POAS too early (as I did) and got a negative one day and a positive the following day.

Oh dear - I think I should have a nap 

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Ha ha lol charlie and lola: i know what u meant x we have the same OTD  im also testing that day but having nloods done at my clinic at 8:45 am so ill prob get s phonecall with result about 4-5pm x how many embies did u have transferred? I had one blast


----------



## The_Lau76

Hello ladies

I am now officially 2ww!!! Had a fab little hatched blast put back today.. our little chicken as I am calling it!

Sharry, please can you add me OTD 8th Sept IVF

Hope all are well and not going too mad waiting to test x


----------



## bumbling

Hi all,

Welcome dee and sonank  

Lau, congrats on being PUPO! Best of luck to your little chicken  We have the same test day. 

Vicki, enjoy the festival - very jealous! 

Bemy, my OTD is 13dp5dt and I'm going to *try* not to test until then. Well, I'm definitely not testing until 10dp5dt... 

I got the thyroid tests done - the AA sorted the car and I managed to reschedule the test for yesterday afternoon, so it all worked out fine. Got the results today and they weren't bad at all (a little over the ideal but well within the OK range and my GP has slightly upped my medication today to bring it down a touch). Phew! What a numpty.

I really enjoyed going out to have my thyroid tested yesterday (!) (the pinnacle of my recent social life...), so I decided to push the boat out and do a massive food shop too. Living the dream. So yep, Bemy, I totally get your decision to go back to work... I'm doing the same (although it's just a matter of getting up off the couch and starting to be productive for me as my work is setting up our business / the farm). I'm still going to do some touristy things next week though, and am going to take it very easy with the physical work. 

I'm rambling.

Hope everyone's hanging in there! It's happening ever so slowly, but September is approaching...

x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Welcome Lau!

Bumbling - Your social life sounds more exciting than mine.


----------



## Angelx3

And mine Bumbling  

lau, I remember u from the cycle. Contracts on ur ET.

  sonak. U have the same OTD as me. Goodluck!!! Praying for bfp's


----------



## Lukes Mummy

New on this thread!

ET yesterday - was expecting one blast but none of out embies got to that stage by day 5 so instead I have 2 morula on board.

Not feeling positive but feeling very hopeful!

OTD - 6th Sept.... no way i'll manage to wait till then till I test!

  

Sticky baby dust to all! xxxxxx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Don't know if this is the right place for it but looking for reassurance from some success stories from anyone who's had BFP with morula embies transferred on day 5?

Was expecting a good blast but got 2 morula instead and want to have faith and be positive but struggling!

xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Bumbling - test date buddy!!! Well sending lots of  baby dust to you and all you lovely ladies

lukesmummy - fingers crossed xx

Hi SSD and everyone else 

Quick question - these progesterone pessaries, are you putting them in the front or back? have you read that there is a difference? and how messy are they in the front?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I've gone front with mine, that's what it said on the box. I use it last thing at night and just wear a liner in my underwear. It's not too messy. I didn't fancy going the back way.


----------



## shelley77

Hi sharry can u add me ivf et 29th and otd 12 sept xx 
Hi girls thought I pop on here as today I had transfer let the 2 we begin xxx


----------



## lauralou22

Hello All

Just a quickie....do any of you have constand dragging in lower back and in the ovaries?! Is this classed as cramp. I was due on today, no sign of AF but i really feel like it is probably my AF rather than anything else. I DIDNT test today! 
Just feel so heavy and draggy that i think its almost inevitable?!
x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi bumbling  glad all workedo out ok in the end hun  ooh ur setting up a farm wow sounds fun x u have always wanted to have chickens but we dont own our own house at the monent do not feasible xx 

Lukesmummy: welcome hun   i also had transfer yesterday snd my test date is 6th also  lets hope we ave bfps xxx gl in the 2WW


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie as I'm knackered tonight

Hi Lau and Lukes Mummy - I'm in same boat as you, 2 morula put back as no blasts, all fingers crossed

Laura, my AF due today too but still on knickerwatch, hope this is a good sign for both of us.

AFM - still waiting, still either tons of symptoms or none depending on if I'm thinking about it or no (lets face it though the amount of time I'm not thinking about it can be measured in nanoseconds )................but am now officially one day further on than I've ever got before 

Hi Everyone else, catch up on personals tomorrow


----------



## 8868dee

Lau: when i used pesseries i had my legs in air with a pillow under my bum for a while after so i knew that mostly all of it got there lol and it was less messy  i also used them in the front as thats what it says in the box x


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Im new to this thread, hope you dont mind me joining. 

We had ICSI on saturday and OTD is the 9th September. We had one blastocyst and one Morula put back. 

Sharry can I be added to the list please?

At the moment I feel ok, but been getting a few pains and a bit of dizziness. I cant seem to work out if the pains are cramps or bad pains. So confusing and 2 weeks seems like a long way away.

Unfortuantey my fertility nurse told me to use the pessaries at the back, not very nice but no mess. She did say that I could alternate if I wanted.

Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hey ladies! Hope you're all doing ok? And welcome newbies!

With the cyclogest, I've been doing them in the back door   as there's less mess and I feel like more is going in. But to be honest neither way is pleasant!

I'm feeling bloated, a bit crampy, a bit pukey and my boobs are sore and huge! I think we're all symptom spotting though aren't we?

Glad to hear all worked out bumbling, we're with crgw too. They're so fab there.

Welcome lukesmummy and Charlie and lola, my OTD is 6 Sept too but there's no way I'll last that long!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok. Another day done!xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Thanks for replies... I was putting them in the back door before ET as that is what the clinic said to do ... but now I can choose.. and what a wonderful choice I have to make. 
I think I might shake it up a bit and perhaps alternate..


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Benbecula - yaay to being cycle buddies!  Good luck!  I'm overwhelmed with nerves!

Thanks 8868  

How would I work out when AF is due?

xxxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Morning ladies 

Got up this morning dh said twice are to going to pee on a stick but think I did really well said no otd 4th might end up doing it day before 

AngelX3 - are you also due on the 4th do you think you will wait 

lukemummy - felt so sad reading what you had been through sending you lots of babydust are you on medicated cycle if you are think it can be difficult to work out when af due my clinic said as i am still taking proynova they will still control things

mrs fox - had lovely break had to come home for day to get more pessaries from clinic bit heading back to caravan again tonight feel so much more relaxed than at home maybe I should sell my house and buy a caravan lol   

good luck to those ladies testing today   

tbird x


----------



## Bemy

Morning:

Lau & lukesmummy: welcome and congratulations on PUPO

Question: my OTD is so much later than everyone else's, do you think I should call the clinic and check? Lau and Lukesmummy - your test dates are so much earlier than mine and I had ET on Monday  

Bumbling: wow building up a new farming business so hard work but really exciting. What are you going to produce?

Pessaries: I'm going in the back door just because someone on the other thread said they got thrush from going in the front. I really really don't want thrush. Tbh I've not found them bad at all, yeah it's not the nicest thing to do but easier than the needles. Just makes me trump a bit.

AFM: went to see friends and family in Liverpool yesterday, had lunch with my friend and started to cramp, just felt like I do before a period, it got worse during the day and my back was really aching. Convinced I was going to start AF. Knicker watching like mad. Don't feel much better today either as had to sleep in a sports bar and on my back because my boobs hurt soo much. Anyone else feel crap? I feel so rough and really need sleep but actually don't get much sleep when I do.

Oh my gosh what a moan, I'll shut up.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning all

Welcome jo an shelley - hope you are both doing ok

Lukesmummy - when they put my 2 morula back I was in a pretty downbeat mood, but Philip, my lovely embryologist said they had seen viable pregnancies form these loads of times.  There is less of a percentage success rate but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  Then did a bit of on-line digging ourselves and concensus seemed to be that if they work it will be girls.  As one of the ladies on my other thread said, that's cos we girls need time to develop our super-brains 

Bumbling - what do you farm and where are you if you don't mind me asking?

As for pessaries - I'm on crinone gel so don't have that problem, all the goop goes up the front

Morning to everyone else hope you have a good day

AFM 11dp5dt and counting......3days till OTD if I can hold out


----------



## sonank

Hi,

AngelX3 - Thanks for wishing me luck. wish you the same good luck. Hope we both get our BFP's this time only.

Littlewhisper - I am not over 40. i am just 26+ going to be 27 next month and my hubby is 32 only. May be because of quality issues doctor has put in 4 embies. They have put in 1 early compaction stage and 3 B grade 6-8 cells embies. After the ET doctor told us  that quality is not so good and our chances are not high this time. they were not looking hopefulto this ICSI. That why it is making me more negative that this ICSI will not work this time.

Also I want to share that today is my 10th day post 5 day transfer and I tested early morning but is was BFN. i know it is too early as doctor has give the OTD 4th Sep but I wanted to test because I dont want to keep my and hubby's hopes high as this is our first try to ICSI and coz of the quality issue I m not really hopeful this time. Only a miracle can happen. 

I am very upset today after testing and BFN. I told my hubby not keep his hopes high and look 
for the option if we have to go for another cycle. 

Please let me know if anybody has got BFP with b grade 6-8 cells. I really want some positives.

Regards
Sonank

My History:-

Married on March 2010
Trying naturally from August 2012
Started medicines and worried about the pregnancy from october 2012.
Me: little PCOS and hubby: Low sperm count
First IUI done in June 2013
Now 1st ICSI since July 2013.
OTD - 4th Sep 2013


----------



## Vickibrighton

Welcome to all the newbies,struggling to keep up with this thread, my concentration is shot to pieces! Benbe you are doing well holding out to test day, I will be holding out too but my test day is a lot earlier, my clinic says to test 2 weeks after collection not transfer as Af is due 14 days after ovulation. 
Lau, you did make chuckle at the excitement of shaking things up a bit by alternating  but seriously, after the weekend you've had you have had such a fab week, its great news! 
Luke's mummy, I've everything crossed a morula works, as we had 1 hatchling blast & 1 morula put back, I'm sure these embys grow much better when they're in the right place 
Bemy, I would definitely check your test date to be sure, I can't remember your cycle etc as in Fet or not, but its best to be sure. 
Afm, I had another accupuncture yesterday which was fab, felt so relaxed I actually fell asleep, and came back much more positive but peaceful, definitely would recommend! Boobs feel a teensy bit sensitive, and keep stroking my tum like a pregnant mum, but could be anything! We're off to feastival this afternoon so might not be on for a while, wishing you all lots of luck and sorry for not more personals, but thinking of you all & hoping this thread has lots of good news in the coming weeks! 
Ssd - here's hoping Monday brings us both good news 
Xxx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*Traceytbird80* thank you  It has been a very hard and brutal few years but hopefully we'll get our wee bundle soon. My baby boy Luke who was stillborn is my hero because this PGD is all happening because of him. He has my heart! 

*Bemy* What OTD have you been given? I did think it seemed odd to be honest - I was expecting it to be 2 weeks from ET but was told it was 2 weeks from EC so technically I was almost finished one full week of waiting before my embies were even implanted. Plus I don't know if mine will be slower to implant with being morula and not blasts.

I want this so much I literally feel sick!

LMAO *Benbecula Girl*! HAHAHAHA! It's so true! I would honestly LOVE for them to be girlies and that's why they're a bit slow (because they will not be rushed) and not because they're destined not to make it. It's a very common think I keep hearing that girls are slower and I know there are a few other women on the PGD threads who had morulas implanted and turned out to be girls so everything crossed! Obviously a boy would be fab too  My friend also told me that apparently girl embryos cope better under lab environment but not sure if that's true or not. Miiiiiih!! I want time to go quicker. How soon do you think you'll test? I ended up ordering the wee cheap sensitive pregnancy tests from internet lastnight   I officially have zero self control.

Sticky baby dust today too!!! To all our wee buttons..... keep clinging on embie darlings! We want to meet you!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Vickibrighton

Sorry to hear that Sonank, it is a tough journey in ivf, and we can just take it 1 cycle at a time, it is early for testing, try not to test again till the 4th if you can. If you do get a bfn on test day then keep positive that there are things that can be changed for next time - last time I got 12 eggs which was brilliant I thought, but the consultant afterwards explained they weren't good quality, so they changed drugs this time - I got 5 eggs but they were better quality than the 12 last time! I've also taken royal jelly tablets every day since my last cycle, and had accupuncture.
But keep faith and test on test day! 
Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi to everyone,

Sonank, sorry to have assumed you were older, I just thought the HFEA guidelines for eset only allowed one at your age and even over 40, 2-3. I guess they must be flexible depending on circumstances and I'm glad they are for you.  I'm hoping you've tested too early, I never want to test as I'd rather be pupo than bad news but I an understand you wanting to know either way.   it's been too early and you ave good news   xx


----------



## sonank

Hi,

Vickybrighton & littlewhisper:- Thanks to both of you for kind words. I think it is too early for BFP to come. Will test now on OTD i.e. 4th Sep only. Good luck to you both.

Lukes Mummy:- Special luck to you. Hope this is your time now. Felt bad after seeing your history but must say that you are very brave that you are still looking positive and hopeful.

Goodluck and lota of babydust to me and all of us.....


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*sonank* thank you and great big  for you.

Here's a saying that I genuinely believe could be made for us ladies....

*TIMES ARE TOUGH BUT WE ARE TOUGHER*

Even if we don't always believe it or feel it.... we truly are. Uh oh... due to weep! It's all very very overwhelming. I had ET on Tuesday and I'm already counting down days and working out when to test. I know if I get a positive it doesn't mean I'm preggers and I know getting a negative doesn't mean i'm not at this point. But the temptation is a strong one! Someone said at least if you get a negative you know the trigger shot's out your system so any result you get on tests after that should be right. Who knows?

Stick babies stick! xxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Bemy! Just saw your post earlier sports bar ??   I hope you didn't sleep in a sports bar !!


----------



## 8868dee

Lukesmummy: I always know when my af is due as im having nat fet but it depends on how long ur cycles are etc but if u taking meds then it eill change as its being manipulated hun x 

Bemy: if u r worried ur 2WW is longer than others i would ring them just to be sure x 

Benbecula: goodluck holding out till test day hun x u have done great so far xxx i have got 7 days till test day and im determined not to test before that x tho my af us due the day before test day x 

Sonank: its to early to test hun so do not lose hope yet xx am hoping its ur time hun xx


----------



## lisah1969

Hi all - can I join this thread?  I have been on the Spain thread for a while as we did our IVF transfer over there but am now in my 2WW having had a 2dt on 21st Aug, my OTD is next Weds (4th Sept) and I am driving myself mad - same as everyone - trying to spot symptoms which I am sure aren't there - and googling far too much which is making me go from mad optimism to crazy negativity!!

I know I will be tempted to POAS on Sunday......I guess to try and prepare myself!  Can't imagine just waiting for a call from the doctors  

Glad to be going through it with others! 

Lisa


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* I'm not on any meds anymore - well I am on progesterone gel but that's all. My cycle became quite erratic. Do you know when I should be counting back from to work out when it should be due (ish)?

*lisah1969* hi   Sticky baby dust to you! Your OTD is 2 days before mine. I'm frantically googling too and it's sending me insane 

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome lisa gl with OTD xx 

Lukesmummy: as ur cycles are erratic its kinda hard to predict when af will be due x maybe see how ling ur cycles have been from last couple months and pick the amount of days that happens the most. So if u have had 3 afs one at 23 days and 2 at 27 days then i would count 27 days from the day ur period started this time and that will be roughly when u r due. Hope u can inderstand what i mean  xx  

Afm: so i am 2dp5dt and i try not to symptom spot but i have a dull aching pain in my right side of my tummy ovary area which hurts bit is not killing me or enough to take a pill . I thought its too early to have any symptoms yet so kinda weird. I did nat fet so am thinking that it must be due to the hcg shot i had at transfer . Idk but im led in bed resting to help it go away  xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi,  i've automatically assumed it's not worked as i've got no symptoms at all, nothing, nada. 

No AF pains, sore boobs, headaches, rashes, hyped sense of smell, spotting of any kind, NOTHING. It's like the past few weeks has not happen. 

I'm 5dp 5dt has anyone experienced the same and gone on to have a BFP??  I'm so sad.


----------



## coucou2009

Hey need1miracle, I am also in my two week wait. My OTD is on Monday and I really don`t have any symptoms as well. Initially my breasts were sorish but now they are fine. I think that no symptoms does not mean anything. Afterall women get pregnant and not know it until the miss a period. I have obsessed this whole time and now gave up. No blood or brown discharge in my book is a good sign. 
Remember it is only on day 12 post transfer that they can give a blood test so that must mean until then anything is game. 

Good luck


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thanks for your reply, Coucou2009 - i just needed to hear that from someone else..


----------



## coucou2009

your welcome. Everytime, I go in for the blood test, the midwife asks if I have symptoms (which I hate). If I tell her x, y or z she says it could be from the pregynl (trigger shot). It really is a crap shoot in my opinion. I had 6 iui`s. One came back positive. In that one On day 9 or ten I had some  cramps and a little pink discharge. It was a chemical. The other ones, I was so sure they had to be positive because I would have all types of sensations in my hip, pelvic area etc and nada. So my word of advice, it means nothing. Of course I still get obsessive during this time. But I would not worry about it.

Glad to be of help
Goodl uck


----------



## sarahsuperdork

coucou - My OTD (blood test at clinic) is only 9 days past transfer, so it can be done before day 12, but of course it also depends on what day you transferred (day 3 or day 5).

Need1Miracle - No symptoms is in no way a bad thing and it's definitely not all over! Try not to worry as everyone is different. I've had a few aches but nothing much, and no spotting at all and I'm 6dp5dt today.


----------



## coucou2009

Sarahsuperdork
I had day three transfer so just testing when Dr. told me. The waiting sucks


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* I do know what you mean.... think i'll go with around 26 days cause it's in between 24 and 28 lol So i'd be due around about Monday. Didn't know if all the treatment would change things cause my last bleed was a withdrawal bleed from coming off pill. They put me on that. I feel like i'm getting symptoms of AF which sucks! Boooo!!! Lower back pain and some cramp. Who'd be a wumman?! 

*Need1Miracle* Have some  hunni. This is one of the hardest journeys you will ever have to take. Like I said... we are all very strong ladies even when you feel weak. Just keep going an hour at a time if you need to.

*coucou2009* should it be day 12 they test? My clinic is testing me a week today which is 6th September (2 weeks from EC) and that'll only be 9 days after transfer  It's all so confusing!

xxx


----------



## Angelx3

Hi tbird. I was actually in two minds about whether or not to test early before I logged onto ff site but now I will def not test early   I'm going to enjoy being PUPO. My cervix is low which made me have a little wobbler but I'm trying not to let it drive me   I just pray it does not mean af is coming  

 Lisa, u have the same OTD as us. There's now a few on 4th Sept. it's hard waiting but they say good things come to those who wait


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I bought a pack of two hpts today, haven't tried one yet but I'll be 7dp5dt tomorrow so I probably will in the morning. I don't know if I can hold out until Monday without testing myself!


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Hows this for a quick mood swing?!

I am now convinced this hasn't work - my luck is horrendous and why should this be any different?  My body's failed 4 of my 5 babies so of course this one'll go the same.

I feel like I haven't been able to relax, I feel like I have the PMT rage, and I keep getting crampy and lower back pain.

I HATE this wait!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Hi Sharry, could you add me to the list please. ICSI OTD 6 sept. thanks

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing ok? Another day closer! We're so lucky to have each other on these threads, think I'd go bonkers without my FF buddies!

Sounds like we're all crazily symptom spotting whilst trying not to. I've had a headache all day today, and sicky this afternoon but probably the headache. Another week to go but I'm sure I won't last that long! If you're testing early ladies, what day after EC are you testing ?xxx


----------



## coucou2009

Lukemommy,
That was the day the Dr. told me to test. When I called the midwife to make the appointment she did not say anything. I will see on Monday.


----------



## Angelx3

Hi coucou, sorry if this is too personal but I remember ur post from August 2ww. Has ur cervix gone back up? This is driving me


----------



## coucou2009

Angelx3
Thanks for asking about my cervix. Not a personal question because I did mention it on the boards 
I did not feel anything today that I can remember. I remember not feeling as freaked out when I put the suppository in.
Where are you on the tww?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Mrs Fox - I will probably test tomorrow, which will be 12 days after EC. Might be a little early but you never know.


----------



## Angelx3

Hi coucou. I had EC 19th August and ET 20th August. Had two put back. What about you?


----------



## coucou2009

Angelx3 I had two good ones put back in on day 3. We had EC on the same day but I had the eggs put back that Wed. So your eggs were put back in a day later?


----------



## Angelx3

Good luck if u do cave in *SSD* and test tomorrow


----------



## 8868dee

Need1: this might not be of any confort to u hub but my last cycle (bfp) i had little to no symptoms during 2ww and it was still a bfp tho it ended badly it still was a bfp with no symptoms xxx stat positive hun xx 

Lukesmummy: yeah the meds from the treatemtb might have changed ur af hun x id just take it as ur test day if i were u hun x gl xx keep positive hun ur not out yet hun xxx we will find iut at same time roughly my clinic is also testing me 9 days after my transfer hun x im in at clinic at 8:45am  xx u have been thru so so much hun and for that i am sorry xx keep positive hun i really hope this is ur turn xxx 

Sarah: u have done so well to not test up until now x if u decide to test tas up to u but please dont take the result to heart as it is still early xxx take care xx 

Mrsfox: hi hun there are a few of us testing on the 6th including me  gl hun xx


----------



## Angelx3

Sorry coucou. I go my dates mixed up. I had EC on Monday and ET Wednesday, the same as you. I'm sure all the meds are making me a bit dense (more so than usual). 

I take fragmin and my stomach looks like a bruised banana. I'm going on holiday in two weeks. How will I explain the bruises when wearing my bikini ?


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* thank you you're a wee star xxx Right now i'm a crying mess. I'm not sure yet what time mine'll be but sure they said it was between 8 and 9 too xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lukes Mummy - You've been through so much already, this has to be your time. Stay positive. 

Angelx3 and dee - Thank you! I know it's still early so I won't take a negative result to heart just yet but having no feelings/symptoms/anything is frustrating me so it would be nice to have an idea if it's positive.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Thank you *Sarah* good luck when you test  xxx


----------



## bumbling

*Lukesmummy*: What a hard time this must be for you. Thinking of you loads and sending loads of   

*Sonank*: So sorry about your test result this morning but definitely don't give up! It is very early.  to you!

Hello *Shelley*, *jo* and any other newbies!

*Lau* (test date buddy!!): Good plan on the alternating pessaries! Oh the joys of this journey.

*Dee*: (changing the subject slightly...) Yep, we've only been keeping chickens a couple of months and I absolutely love them. They all come running when I sing 'chick chick chick chick chick-en' to them, which is the highlight of my day. But I love them a tiny bit less since they decided last week they want to lay all their eggs on top of our 12 foot high hay pile now, and not in the beautiful nest boxes I made for them.

*Bemy* and *benbeculagirl*: it's a tiny hill farm in Carmarthenshire - we just have a flock of sheep and a few pigs (all outdoor reared) at the moment, and some chickens / a veg patch in our attempt to go partly self-sufficient. We're beginning the process of setting up a little artisanal kitchen business (I won't say exactly what as it's v specific and I'd like to keep ranting here anonymously!). It's a bit nerve wracking (the financial uncertainty) but we've never been happier with where we live / the work we're doing. We'll see how it goes!

*Mrs Fox*: Hope you're feeling less headachy. Yep, we are so lucky to all have each other on this thread - it's a life saver. I had a bit of a down day today as my best friend called to check up on me and clearly didn't / couldn't understand where my head is at at all (which is understandable) and said all the wrong things, with the best of intentions. She always gets everything I'm going through but just can't get this. I found it quite isolating, and it's fab to come here.

*LW*: the sports bar thing made me LOL too!

*SSD*: Eek,    if you do test in the morning!

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all well x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks Sarah! Good luck if you do test tomorrow, hope it's a BFP for you!

Thanks 8868dee! Nice to have some OTD buddies, if I can wait that long .

Thanks bumbling! Headache has eased with the help of a bag of haribo. Oops! I know what you mean about friends (and family!) putting their foot in it. My mother in law asked earlier if I wanted her to get some champers in for next Friday!! I'm all for being positive, but there's no way I'm going to jinx us like that. People just don't understand do they?

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday evening xxx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Thank you *bumbling* 

Hope it's a lot of notices on here over the next few days/week with BFPs!

 sticky baby dust!

Please hold on babies! Please please!

Can progesterone cause cramp? What is it exactly that the progesterone does? I know it's to do with the lining but what exactly is it that it does?

xxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lukesmummy: i hope i havent said anything to upset u hun xx i am so routing for u xx keep shoing strong coz u are strong xxx we may possibly find out at around same time then hun xx are u testing before the bloods next friday ? Im going to try and not test as i had a cycle once that was faintly positive then neg in the end it was bfn so i promised myself i wont test again but it is so hard to fight the urge xx 

Sarah: yeah i understand that hun xx gl testing if u decide to xx 

Bumbling: that made me chuckle lol coz i was singing the song as u was reading it ha ha x chickens have s mind of their own id say ha ha x they sound great x 

Mrsfox: its hard to resist the urge to test isnt it but im determined at the moment not to test tho i guess its easier saying that now as we are only 2dp5dt  tho these last 2 days have passed quite quickly i hae to say lets hope they sll pass as quick 

Is anyone got their OTD over weekend ??


----------



## The_Lau76

Hi Girls

Lukesmummy - sending you lots of baby dust ...carry on being strong PMA xx

Sonank - retest and keep those fingers crossed. May be too early xx

Bemy - you need to check you OTD. I was told to POAS 10 days after 5dt...

SSD - wow you are gonna test early. I think that I will have to wait as I am bricking it thinking about testing...Good luck xx

8868dee - I have my test next weekend... mine is a POAS not bloods though

Hello to everyone else.  I read about you girls talking about spots on your chest and suddenly I have three.. WTF!! ha ha. It was like they jumped off the screen


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lau - I'm glad my spots are sharing themselves with you, don't say I never give you anything.


----------



## The_Lau76

SSD -       ... you are too generous     Early Christmas present?

and OMG, what about that horrible discharge from the pessaries.. I have decided to go back to using the back door    

Are you definitely going to test tomorrow


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* Bless you hunni no you haven't upset me at all!! I'm just a pessimist through fear of being shattered and my mind seems to be incapable of being positive anyway! I'm swinging wildly. I definitely wont be able to hold off until OTD. I'll try my hardest but I know myself and I know I wont be able to LOL! I wouldn't mind getting a negative so I know the trigger's out my system.

We shall see and what will be will be. I'm extra worried about them being morula because they've been biopsied too so I know they're development's already been slightly upset. I also struggle with positive thoughts because of my 4 earlier losses. Feels like my body's to blame so I suppose it's all these things rolled into one.

The thing that actually triggered this low feeling is that I dropped the washing and had to bend down to pick it up. I feel like i'm not getting to relax cause I cant get time off work and Im terrified with every stretch. It's the fear of what might be. Just need to master the whole mind over matter thing and try and get these positive thoughts happening! I also feel a bit guilty for having no faith in my wee ones.

I've ended up rambling on! Sorry!

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lau, you make me laugh.  Christmas isn't too far now.  Yep, definitely testing tomorrow am unless I completely lose my cool. There's 2 tests in a box so I can do the other on Sun!


----------



## 8868dee

Lau: its my wedding anniversary next saturday 7th sept  goodluck next weekend cxx no spots on my chest lol but i did nat fet so maybe its ur meds from tx xx 

Bemy: what is ur OTD hun ? Is urs longer than normal ? Im getting bloods dine 9dp5dt

Lukesmunmy: aww hun u have been thru so much and its completley natural u feeling this way x i have had 2 ivf losses and its so hard so it must be hard for u too x but remember u r a strong person xxx i really am keeping everything crossed that this is ur time coz u so deserve it xx am routing for u xx i know ehat u mean about testing im gonna also try my hardest tho the temptation is great x i ususlly get tempted around 6 days past transfer but hoping to get to OTD and im thinking of getting bloods done then coming home and doibg a test then x so i dont ball my eyes out on phone if its a bfn x but its gonns be hard to resist x last time i didnt test early i was quite good so hopefully i wont again x gl testing early if thats ehat u decide xx


----------



## The_Lau76

SSD - I know Christmas is not too far.. I bought some presents today.. I LOVE Christmas!!!
Massive luck with the test.. Really really really hope that it is a BFP!!!    

8868dee - I am hoping that it means good luck for me then! 
I am holding a Macmillan Coffee morning on Sunday 8th which has now turned a little bit into a remembrance thing as well as my best friend's mum died on Saturday from cancer (sorry to bring it down)... My friend said she whispered to her mum at the hospice that I had got 11 eggs at EC which must be a good sign as that was the same as her when she did ICSI (which ended in twins).. 
I am hoping that it is a good luck thing and that we can celebrate, raise money for charity and remember all on the same day.


----------



## 8868dee

Lukes mummy: i forgot to add that if the clinic didnt think ur morulas had a chsncr of implanting they wouldnt of gone shead with the transfer hun keep positive xx  

Lau: sorry about ur friends mum x i really hate cancer and feel for those that are diagnosed with it . My friend hubby has been told his has returned. And its wuite bad tho not sure how far its spread thig is my friend is a surrogate host (the recipients embryo) ad they do a lot for people and now they have this to deal with. Its so sad more n more people are being diagnosed with it x i think its a lovely thing u r doing for cancer macmillan and hope u have a nice enjoyable weekend next weekend x  i really hope that both ur friend and u get the bfps u deserve hun x goodluck xxx  i also hole u raise lots of pennies for the cause xx gl with that too xx


----------



## sonank

Hi,

Bumbling: Thanks for your kind words. I know its little early but actually just wanted to check and get my mind stable coz I was going mad with no symptoms at all. So just wanted to make my mind somewhere and wanted to be ready for negative side also. I dont trust my luck.

Sarah: Good luck for your testing.... Hope BFP is on your way  

This test made me stable and gave me patience till OTD to test. Hope for BFP still...  

All of you dont worry for no symptoms as many of the people who are conceiving naturally they even dont have any symptoms but they fall pregnant. So i think me and all of us are getting extra curious only. I know its easy to say but even I cant handle it, but trying   

Sticky dust to all.


----------



## 8868dee

Sonank: that is very true anout most people dont get symptoms coz they dont know until they miss a af or 2 lol x its hard for all of us in this situation not to over analyse everything as we tend to cling onto every symptom incase its a bfp myself included. It really is the hardest part of the ivf/icsi/iui process isnt it ? Did u test early theb ? What was ur result if u dont mind me asking ? Or did i miss a post where u said if i did sorry the thread sometimes moves sooo fast lol xx 

AFM: 3dp5dt today  yesterday and last night i had some dull achey pains in my tummy which switched from my right side to my left side which was weird lol but it seems to have gone now  rather than google it or over analyse it i noted it down and then went to bed to lie down and rest. It worked as i fell asleep both times lol


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Thank you *8868dee* Sorry to hear about your 2 IVF Losses   To go through all this, fall pregnant and then lose the baby would be absolutely devastating!

I'm more symptom spotting and convincing myself it's AF due to show :/

What will be will be....

Any testers today?

xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Sharry - can you add me to the list please. I had FET on the 28th Aug and OTD is the 8th Sept.

Morning ladies,

I'm 3dp5dt today and trying to stay sane and not over analyse every little twinge. I am doing a natural FET so luckily don't have to use the horrible   bullets.

I look forward to getting to know you all and share this roller coaster ride.

Xx


----------



## daisypops

Morning ladies,

Well I've completely convinced myself that i'm out already.  Still got a whole week until OTD but I feel exactly how I do before AF (even down to the point that my AF pains are far stronger after I've been to the loo - sorry TMI!)  Had unbelievably sore boobs a few days ago but even they are vanishing.


----------



## Smiles35

Daisypops - when I got my BFP last year I was soooooo convinced AF was coming. To the point I only tested for completeness so couldn't believe it when it was positive. AF type symptoms are very common in the early stages of pregnancy so don't lose hope


----------



## 8868dee

Lukes mummy: yeah i know what u mean it would be devestating snd i would rsther a bfn tan to have s bfp and another mc x lets hope its our time hun xx  

Welcome smiles i also had nat fet and transfer 28th hun gl to u for ur OTD hun xx 

Daisypops: i know its hard this journey hun x but try n stay positive xx keeping fx for u xxx 

Sonank: yeah i understand you wanting to be ready for both hun x stay positive xxx


----------



## kirstielou

Hey ladies.

Can I join this thread please. I am a week into my 2ww and test 04/08/2013. We had 1 5aa blast which was just starting to hatch last Saturday. This 2ww is really starting to make me go loopy with all the symptom spotting.

How is everyone doing??

*Sharry can you add me to the front page please. ICSI - otd 4/8/13*


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sonank - It could just be too early, don't call it over until OTD.   Wishing you so much luck.

daisypops - I had the same feeling yesterday - cramps worse after going to the loo - try not to worry. 

Lukes Mummy and dee - I think we're all symptom spotting, it's natural, we've had no control over most of this process and it's difficult to deal with that.

Hop everyone is we'll this morning. AFM, I poas and got a positive! Early days I know (7dp5dt) but I'm pretty sure it's not the trigger (it's 14 days since trigger) so we're VERY cautiously excited. Fingers crossed it turns official on Mon! It was an actual line not a squinter as well.


----------



## The_Lau76

SSD - I have been awake and checking this thread to see whether you tested so I am now gonna give you a cautious WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO
I am sure that you are right - 14 days past trigger is long enough to get it out of your system .... Super happy and excited for you xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Congratulations SSD - a positive is a positive and definitely wouldn't be the trigger now.   

8868Dee - FET buddies  . I see your OTD is 2 days before mine. When is your AF due? Are you pretty regular?

Kirstielou - welcome, the symptom stopping drives you   doesn't it.  I need to stay away from Dr Google!!


----------



## bumbling

SSD: woo hoo!! So delighted for you! Here, have some cautious dancing bananas:


----------



## shelley77

Yaay well fine sdd xxx I've been looking out for your xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelx3

That's good news SSD


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Congrats SSD!!!!!!    

So so happy for you   xxx


----------



## Angelx3

*not sure why I put a kissing face after my post SSD. It was meant to be a smiling face. O well, share the love and all that. U and DW must be secretly happy x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Thank you ladies!  Angelx3 thanks for the kissy face    I keep telling DW not to get ahead of herself but it's our wedding anniversary today so I think I gave her a pretty good gift.


----------



## Smiles35

Oh wow that's even more super special with it being your wedding anniversary, congratulations xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ahh cautious congratulations and a cautious whoop whoop for you and DW SSD! What a wonderful anniversary gift. Hopefully this is the first of many BFPs on this thread xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

ssd - congratulations so please for you happy anniversary to you both to 

angelx3 - thanks dh asked me again this morn why dont you test so scared of result almost to scared to do it lets see if I hold til wed

lukesmummy - I can understand you feeling down bless you you have been through so much sending you lots of hugs 

afm - having ups and downs cant stop thinking about bad things happening in threes I lost my mum 5 months ago and father inlaw 2 months ago cant help thinking its 2013 and going to get more bad luck but keep trying to stay positive thinking we deserve the year to end with some good news need to keep the mind strong think the second week is worse than the first weeks 

good luck to all those testing today 

tbird x


----------



## daisypops

Huge congrats SSD!!  Thanks for putting my mind at rest re the bad period pains (finally stopped crying now I've read your comment!)


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Aw daisypops  I had cramps in the middle of the night that worried me (it was the first time I wasn't confident at all) but all looks ok this morning. Try not to worry too much, the 2ww symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms that it's almost impossible to tell the difference.


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

Congratulations SSD that's brilliant news.

I just wanted to ask a question, I'm 8dp5dt and I have been having a bit of dizziness, a couple of headaches which I thought were good signs but I have also been having these pains in my stomach. They seem quite sharp and last a few seconds and then a little achy. Can't seem to put my finger on the pain, whether its cramping or bad pains. If it wasn't working would I get these pains? 

I've got ages before my OTD day, 9th September so didn't want to test over a week early! 

Thanks ladies, hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

jo - I'm 7dp5dt and had cramps last night, they're so similar to AF pains that it's difficult to say that they mean it has or hasn't worked.Your OTD must be 2 weeks past transfer and not collection then? Seems like such a long time to wait, I had ET after you but I test a week before you.


----------



## jo1984

Hi SSD, yes it is 2 weeks past transfer and does feel like a lifetime away. I had already discussed with DH about doing a test early but that wasn't till the Saturday before so have another whole week to wait. 
Reading a lot of posts on here, does seem like I'm waiting a lot longer than everyone else. 

I keep looking for signs and really confuse myself as I would like to think there cramps as apparently that's a good sign but I think they are worse than cramps. So confusing!!! 

Xx


----------



## Angelx3

*SSD*

*Coucou*, ur post on August thread mentioned the scratch. I had it this time (also had it the last time to but that was on FET). I think most drs know about it and offer it. It's meant to trick your body into thinking its been injured so produces new cells (well that's what I've been told). The scratch alone costs £100 at my clinic but if you have the hysteroscopy that is more. Luckily I had that on the nhs. That puts a camera in there to have look around as well as the scratch and has the benefit of widening the gap (so to speak). Anyway, here's hoping you get a BFP and don't need to think about the next cycle 

Need some advice ladies. I had EC Monday 19 and ET Wednesday 21 August. My OTD is this Wednesday. Do you think I should test early on Monday and Tuesday?


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Morning ladies. Not been online for a couple of days (trying to stay sane lol!) so much has happened since then! Can't keep up with you all! 

Huge congrats to you ssd - hope you're starting a bfp trend! Happy anniversary xx

Angela I was thinking maybe I would test a couple of days before otd but not sure what to do. Would like to think I can hold out to otd though but still seems so far away! 

Jo I've been having dizzy spells too. Just put it down to getting up too quick? Not so sure now though! I had some sharp pains in my pubic bone area a few days ago not sure if yours are the same place? It does se like a long time for you to test. I was told 2 weeks from my 2dt. 

Tbird sounds like you've had a rough couple of months hope you get some good news. 

Afm not feeling very positive. 8dp2dt Only symptoms I'm having now are the sore boobs which I'm convinced is the cyclogest anyway. Not feeling much in the way of cramps and twinges anymore. Isn't it funny how when we get cramps we worry about them now they've gone worrying why! Tmi alert and this is going to sound horrible (I'm sorry!) not had any cm since transfer but last night I had a blob of what looked like snot when I wiped. Anyone else get this? Had nothing else since. Just want this 2ww to be over now. Another 6 days to otd if I can wait that long. This is definitely the worst bit of treatment! Xx

Good luck to anyone testing in the next day or so   for bfps!


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome kirsty lou xxx gl for OTD 

SSD: yay!! Im also giving u a cautious CoNgRaTs hun xxx so happy for u xx 

Smiles: hey hun yes FET buddies yay!! My normsl af is due 5th september and yeah im always regular so i guess i wont need to test as if my sf shows up on time i will ring clinic see what they say. Never had my af be due becore my test date before weird lol x when is ur af due hun ?


----------



## traceytbird80

daisypops and jo  - Try not to worry with the cramps know its easier said than done but I had them with my first cycle and was bfp although I still worry as had them this time but am worried even more now as they have stopped same as sore boobs dont feel anything now.

mrsclg - thanks 

sorry cant see who it was that has a long time til otd my clinic is also a long time they are 2 weeks from et where some clinics are only 9 days I am temped same as you angelX3 to test early but we are at caravan and my dad has just come over for few days so will wait til he goes back now so we are on our own when I test.

tbird x


----------



## Smiles35

Jo1984 - that is a really long time before OTD. My clinic say 11 days after ET so if I was you I would be testing in the next couple of days.  I had dizziness and headaches with my BFP last year so a good sign x

8868dee - my AF is due Monday, which is day 29 for me.  With previous cycles th drugs have always held it off but not this time. It seems really weird to think I will know within 5 days, must be the shortest 2ww ever! I just hope AF stays away xx

MrsCLG - I have a couple of friends who are pregnant from IVF and they didn't have any symptoms until 6 weeks so don't lose hope xx

Traceybird - it sounds like its about time you had some good luck  

Angel - I'm a serial tester and have always tested 1 or 2 days earlier than OTD but it can make you loose your PMA if you don't get the result you want but it can just be because its too early. Good luck xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi,

Huge congratulations to Sarah and DW    

Hope all the other ladies are coping with the 2ww.  It's tough isn't it?

I am trying to get on with it, wishing my week away,  I'll know the outcome on Friday, but at the same time don't want to get a negative so am very nervous about testing on Friday.

I have always tested early before (and it's been negative)  This time I'm really going to try to hang on til OTD.  If it's negative, I'm going to go out for a drink - I'm so bored of this detox ( it's obviously fine if it's worked, but if not - I'll drown my sorrows - for the evening only)

Good luck for anyone testing tomorrow!


----------



## Angelx3

I bought two hpts today. Only Boots own brand. In two minds about whether or not to use them. I don't think I will as my embies were only put in 2days after EC but at least I have the option


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Angelx3 - We had EC on the same day so we should be about the same, mine just did a bit more growing in the lab instead (I had a 5-day transfer). I think it's down to how quickly hCG is present as to whether you'll get a BFP this early or not though as everyone is different. Do you think you'll hold out til OTD?

charlie and lola - Are you taking time off or are you back at work? I think it's easier to pass the days if you're working, but nicer to take time out to yourself and relax, especially if it doesn't happen very often. I don't blame you for planning drinks if it's negative but I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way. 

traceytbird - It's strange how some clinics test 14 days post collection and others 14 days post transfer; if you take weekends into account, some ladies are waiting a full week longer to test.

MrsCLG - I had cramps around 2-4 days and then nothing 5-7, I worried too but I think it's just because implantation has usually finished by that point. I agree - this is definitely the worst part of treatment so far.

Just wanted to say thank you everyone for your lovely comments! I was more excited to post on here about my cautious positive than I was to tell my mum.  It's great having somewhere to talk where people understand.


----------



## shelley77

Hey girls hope were all doing well xx feeling a bit flat today but I guess it's this crazy roller coaster we signed up for lol x tonight I'm chillin with a take away X factor my night is complete xx


----------



## elli78

Im feeling a bit flat too. Must be something in the air ... in fact could do.with a good cry tbh xxxxx


----------



## The_Lau76

Oh ladies... sending   to cheer you up! I have moments where I feel flat but I am naturally a really chipper person so always try to find something to make me happy again. This process though tests the best!!!


----------



## Angelx3

I'm not sure SSD. I hope I will but curiosity may get the better of me.  

Big hugs to all feeling a little flat.  

My sides hurt. I've gone from happy to sad and back. What ever will be will be. I've done my best and   this works.


----------



## 8868dee

Smiles: how will u know in 5 days hun are u texting wednesday ? as ur otd says 8th in ur siggy ,well u hope ur cycle is a bfp hun and af stats away  my af is due the day before test day i have never had af due before test day before my dh thinks i should test a day before my af is due just incase it comes when expected snd its s massive blow but i probably wont i dont know x i dint usually test early 

Charlie and lola: it is hard hun x imalso going out to my social club friday and if its positive i will be not drinking but if its negative im gonna drown my sorrows lol 

Angel: when is ur OTD hun ? Im sure u said but i must have missed it x 

Shelly: im watchinv xfactor some people really should not go on there ha ha lol  sorry u r feeling a bit down hun hope u r ok xx  

Ellie: i am sorry u r feeling down hun x we are here for u xx


----------



## The_Lau76

My AF is due in 2 days and my OTD is not until next weekend... I am REALLY hoping that AF stays away    

8868dee - X factor is funny! Sharon Osborne cracks me up!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sending lots of PMA and hugs to everyone tonight! 

I don't usually watch X Factor but I have it on tonight because I do like Sharon Osbourne. Can't beat (yet another) a night in front of the telly!


----------



## The_Lau76

With you on that SSD.... I must admit I like the car crash TV singers best.. boring when they choose the good ones!!


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening all!

SSD- huge congrats 

Just a quick post tonight - now 12dp5dt - only 2 more sleeps to go, still just about managing to hold out .  As for symptoms, was convinced yesterday AF due to start any minute with cramping, but its passed.  Now bizarrely feel like I've had my period and am out the other side?  Oh and DH thinks I smell different??  Could be just cos he is desperately symptom spotting too............Think I might be grey before this is over.

Hope you are all doing well 
Massive    to us all


----------



## The_Lau76

benbeculagirl - 2 more days to go. Well done for holding out! Sending     that   that your instincts are right ... Here is to a BFP x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Big well done for holding out benbeculagirl! Do you have any pets? I think they pick up on differences, my dog has wanted to sit with me ever since I started injections.


----------



## 8868dee

Lau: Fingers crossed af stays away for u hun xxx snd yes sharon is hillarious am glad she is bk xx i too love horrid singers ha hs lol x funny as xx 

Benbeculargirl: u have done so well for residting the urge to test hin welldone xx gl on OTD xx


----------



## bumbling

Lau, snap - my AF is due tomorrow / Monday and I'm not due to test til next Sunday. And I've suddenly become all crampy tonight - feels a lot like AF  Knicker watch time. Fingers crossed for all of us.

 to everyone.


----------



## 8868dee

Bumbling: keeping my figers crossed that af stays away hun xx


----------



## The_Lau76

bumbling.... my OTD buddy! Don't think too much about it (impossible I know)... as lots of the girls have had cramps and then BFP's!!!!
Have to keep the faith and PMS honey xxx


----------



## Bemy

Hi girls. Lots going on. I have been with DH's family since last night. 

Sounds like we are all symptom spotting. It's so easier said than done to not worry about it but we do. I just keep telling myself all the progesterone we're taking gives us all our pmt symptoms but hand in hand all those symptoms are the signs of early pregnancy! We are doomed!

I flit from positive to negative and have my pregnant friends telling me that everything (cramps, sore boobs) is a really good sign! Whatever, it could mean anything positive or negative. So I'm desperately trying not to listen to my body as its probably just lying to me anyway. However the cramps do make me double check the loo paper every time I pee - convinced AF will arrive. I am very very very tempted to test on Wednesday which will be 14dpc and 9dpc? I've still not decided but I'm going to double check with the clinic. My boobs are now big enough for a sports bar but will have to be content with chilling out in a sports bra instead.   I just keep telling myself its the progesterone. .

SSD:   hope you have had a lovely day with your wife plus I'm giving you a tentative, early BFP congratulations. Well done xxx

I'm too tired to go in to more personals but sending lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

bumbling - I obviously meant PMA not PMS


----------



## Smiles35

8868dee - I say I will know early next week because AF is due on Monday and I am as regular as clock work, 29 day cycle.  I ovulate late though, usually get the surge around day 17 and them embie was put back 7 days after on day 24 so it only gives me 5 days before AF is due. I'm not on any drugs to stop it so it will either show on Monday or it won't, hopefully the latter.  I queried that with the clinic because it seemed bizzare only having 5 days but they said if the embie implants it will do so within 24/48 hours and release the hormone to stop my period from starting.


----------



## 8868dee

Smiles: yeah thats same as me hun x im not on any meds to stop my af from coming and thats due the 5th so same it will either come or not and im a regular 28 cycle x im also hooing it doesnt show which is why im thinking anout testing day before so wednesday as its only 2 days from test day to oreoare me for impending af should it be a bfn. Im still feeling very positive tho xx


----------



## Smiles35

Is insomnia a symptom


----------



## Angelx3

I was naughty and tested early. It was bfn but I'm not letting it get me down. It's too early and the test is not very sensitive. I'm trying not to think about symptoms as they don't really mean anything definitive. Could be this, could be that, drives me   I just need to wait until OTD Wednesday x


----------



## bumbling

Thanks ladies. I just wasn't feeling prepared for AF to suddenly show up today or tomorrow, but I've got my head together about it a bit now. Lau, that made me laugh. I'll definitely try to keep the PMA and not the PMS 

Angel, fingers crossed for you for Weds. x

Hope everyone's doing OK!


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Morning ladies you're going too quick for me again! 

Angel hope it turns to bfp by weds x

Hope af stays away for everyone who's due in the next couple of days. 

I got up this morning 9dp2dt (or 11dpo) to brown spotting. Bang on time for my usual cycle. I'm expecting af to be here in the next couple of days now (well before otd) at least it'll prepare me for seeing a negative test. Sorry for the downer just feeling so gutted right now.


----------



## coucou2009

woke up with some hip pain. could that be a symptom? My OTD is tomorrow. I am so nervous but I guess what will be will be and I should enjoy my last day as PUPO


----------



## Angelx3

I also have signs of af. Blood when wiped (sorry if tmi). As far as I'm concerned I'm still PUPO until OTD.

Mrs CLG don't le yourself think this cycle is over. Brown spotting can also be a sign of implantation. It's so cruel as symptoms can be af or BFP!   for you and all the lovely ladies in here



*Coucou* I have my fx for you. I don't know if hats a symptom one way or another. You must be excited about testing?


----------



## coucou2009

Angel, I am not excited as this this not my first time testing for a positive. Have had a bunch of IUI`s and the OTD date stresses me out. I hate it because the possibility of a big BFN makes me upset. TO me it is like going to the guillotine. Atleast I know that I am going right on to the next cycle if I get the BFN
Good luck to you as well


----------



## Angelx3

Hi coucou, I did a long post in reply and the iPad ran out of juice - typical! Hope I didn't cause any offence to you by my post earlier. I completely understand what you mean when you say you stress about OTD. I didn't realise u had tx before. It's such an emotional roller coaster that I truly dont think people understand unless they have been through it themselves. I got really upset last week at the propect of getting a bfn   It's our final attempt. My DH is supportive but he has a son so, despite how much he denies it, the stakes are different if we get a bfn this time. I truly hope u get BFP tomorrow. Everyone on this site deserves their dreams of having a baby come true (whether its their first, second etc).

xXx


----------



## coucou2009

Angelx3, no offence taken though unsure where that offence wold have come from  
I have secondary infertility so I guess my case is different. Can not conceive my second child naturally. It is unexplained as they can not  find anything wrong. So I guess for me it is a different type of rollercoaster. Thank goodness I live in Belgium where I got 6 IUI`s covered and now I have 6 IVFs 

I have been on symptom hunt since my first IUI it gets tiring. Hopefully one of these IVF will work
Brown discharge (is that what you said you had) can be either. Who knows. There are these shows about women who did not even know that they were pregnant. How is that possible

Good luck to you


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Coucou I've no idea if that's symptom or not good luck x

Angel thank you. Isn't it a bit late for implantation now though? I thought it happened around 6-9 dpo? Still hoping for your bfp weds xx


----------



## 8868dee

Angel: its still 3 days early hun  gl xxx 

Smiles: i have no idea if insomnia is a symptom but i wouldn't of thought do lol xx 

Mrsclg: dont count urself out yet hun it may be implantation spotting also brown blood is considered old blood fx af stays away xxx typcislly implantation happens around 8-10 dpo hun so u have a chance it being that  i hope it is xxx  

AFM: 4 dp5dt today so another day passed  5 days till test day x and i am still quite positive and mot reallly going mad . Well not much anyway lol x gl all testing today xx


----------



## shelley77

Morning girls xxxx 
Sorry to here a few of us are down this morning xx this us one of the hardest things to go through I'm so glad for all my ff as on here we pick each other up we can say how we truely feel as a lot of my friends and family have no idea xxxx I know it's hard but lets try to keep up the pma xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Totally agree with u shelly xx think i would go much madder on the 2ww without ff xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Morning ladies...sending    for all and lots of   and  

This waiting sucks.. every step of this process sucks... but we have to hold on to the PMA and that we will get a BFP xxx


----------



## shelley77

It's soooooo hard xxx girls can u help me I'm after an idea of what happens when like when implatation should happen and stuff I had a day 2 transfer with 6 cell and 7 cell also is that right as I thought at day 2 they should be 4 cell confused xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Well am now 13dp5t - and tomorrow DH has to go for a meeting on another island so leaves home at 6am, so we broke and tested a day early......
- So excited and terrified at the same time.  POAS gave me a result within 20 secs, but will test again tomorrow to make sure.

Will catch up on personals when I can type without my hands shaking

Lots of    and    for everyone - hang on in there......


----------



## The_Lau76

Shelley - all embies are different and so they can be a little quicker or slower than what is expected. 

Day 0 - Day 1 fertilisation
Day 1 - Day 2 first cleavage to 2-4 cell
Day 3-4 - 4 cell to 8 cell compacted morula 
Day 5 - Early blastocyst
Day 6-7 - Late stage blastocyst, hatched
Day 8-9 - Implantation

I got this from a website.. However, these are just a guide. I had a day 5 blast put back that was in fact hatched...the embryologist was not worried about this but raving about it. 
However, on day 3 I had 3 embies that should have been 4-8 cells and were instead 10,12 and 14... so racing ahead.
However, 1 of these slowed a little and on day 5 was a lovely blast that was frozen.

Remember as well that they do not divide evenly so you can have a 5 cell or 7 cell....

Hope that this helps... x


----------



## The_Lau76

benbeculagirl ........ WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOO. Excellent wonderful news.


----------



## shelley77

Lau that's perfect thankyou xxxx so hopfully today my little chappies may be implanting xx


----------



## Angelx3

That's great news benbeculagirl   x


----------



## bumbling

Benbeculagirl: yaaaaaaaaaay!!!        

Such fab news! x


----------



## Angelx3

Coucou, it's hard no matter where u r in ur journey. I thought you may have been French due to ur name on ff. not sure why, think its cos I only know French people who say "coucou"


----------



## sarahsuperdork

benbeculagirl - Congratulations! Sounds like a BFP to me.  Good luck for OTD! So exciting, really happy for you both.  

Sorry to hear some of us were a bit down today  hope everyone gets to enjoy a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Congrats *Benbeculagirl*!!! I am over the moon for you   That is FANTASTIC!!!

So far that's 2 BFP's  yaaaaaay!!!

AFM I'm still not feeling very positive but trying to take things a day at a time...

Dreading AF coming! Still quite crampy at times and scared cause I know implantation should have happened already if it was going to. I also POAS today and of course BFN. I'm so pathetic at waiting! I know it's early - i'm 4dp5dt and they were wee slow coaches. Also still frantically googling and checking every time I use the loo! Like a woman possessed 

I don't know if we'll get a second go at this, maybe if I knew we did I could relax more.

Hey hooo!

 sticky baby dust to all.... hold on embies!

xxxx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi ladies,

Sorry to say my PMA has diminished today... not sure why - just feeling flat and that it hasn't worked.  Hopefully I'll regain my Positive Mental Attitude - I hope so!

Congratulations Benbeculagirl!!  Yay - another BFP  

Good luck anyone due to test tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lukes Mummy - I read something that said implantation happens between days 2-5 after a day 5 transfer so hCG isn't released until day 6. This means you're still in the implantation stage but I've been cramping on and off and I'm 8dp5dt now so it's impossible to tell what's going on. I wish we had a window to see inside! At least you know the trigger is out of your system though.  Sending you lots of PMA.

charlie and lola - Sending you lots of PMA too! There's no reason why it won't have worked. Think 'why not me, why shouldn't it be my turn?' because it could be.


----------



## 8868dee

Lau: the waiting is hard xx 

Benbecular: yay congrats hun xx so pleased for u xx 

Lukesmummy: something i read says that implantation happens between 3-5 days after 5dt (8,9 and 10 dpo) so u still have a chance and implantation would be happening now for us hun as we r 4dp5dt same as me xx we are still in with a chance hun xx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Benbeculagirl fantastic news. Made up for you. 

I'm starting to get red tinges in with the brown spotting now so not hopeful at all. I don't know why I ever thought I was in with a chance or that I can even put myself through this again x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

MrsCLG - It's not over til it's over.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes today.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*MrsCLG* great big massive  hunni. I do know of women who've started spotting/bleeding and a few days later they still get a BFP so as horrendously hard as it is, try and take things an hour at a time if a day at a time's too much.

Feel like i'm terrible at taking my own advice though so feel free to tell me to shoosh!

Thanks *SSD* and *8868* REALLY hoping that's the case. But you're right *Sarah* at least the trigger's out my system so anything I get from here on should be correct.

I'm still frantically googling morula transfers. Wee slow coach bums if they weren't slow I probably wouldn't be worrying.

xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Thanks everyone for your good wishes, still a bit gobsmacked to be quite honest and trying not to get too excited till tomorrow

Lukesmummy - mine were morula transfers too (one cavitating morula and one morula)  so you never know.........loads of    hun


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsclg: its not over yet hun xx sending u massive hugs hun xxx 

Charlie and lola: sending u massive hugs and pma hun xx keep ur chin up i know its hard xx 

Lukesmummy: step away from the google lol x google give conflicting advice and i never use it as once i hsd s fever and google almost convinced me i was at deaths door xx keep ur chin up hun xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

So they were *Benbeculagirl* 

Extra happy for you and proud of your wee fighters 

  

*8868dee* LOL! I've been known to be the same :/ In July I had a wee rash on my thigh and convinced myself I had Meningitis (all because of Doctor Google)! Haha! I will stop it now. Need to keep myself busy but want to take advantage of chilling out before work tomorrow.

I don't usually wish weekends away but I want the next few days to fly past!

xxxxx


----------



## sonank

Hi benbeculagirl,

Congrats. Very happy to hear one more BFP. 

Hoping to hear lots this week including me.

Good luch and sticky positive vibes to all.


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. Just   it's nothing. Whatever happens I can't change the outcome now but will try and get my positivity back. The spotting is only very light and only when I wipe so hope it's not a bad thing. 

Luke's mummy you made me laugh. I'd be saying the same things to anyone else you just can't tell it yourself can you! 

Sending lots of pma to everyone (even if I've got none myself!) and wishing you all the luck in world to get your bfps. 

Shelly I had a 2dt and mine was 4 cell. The embryologist said he was right where he needed to be but I bet you've just got quick developers which I reckon can only be a good thing ! X


----------



## butterfly15

Hi All,

Can I join you please?  I know some of you from the August September thread already, Shelley I just reaslised our OTD is the same day!  Good luck!

Anyone else getting nausea from the progesterone pessaries, I have had it quite strong the past couple of days, started them on Thursday.

Congratulations BBgirl!!! 

Hang in there MrsCLG


----------



## shelley77

Yes same day butterfly woo hoo xx mrs clg I hope it's a good thing too xx no sickness with pesseries just a mess x


----------



## Lukes Mummy

What we like eh? LOL! I genuinely mean what I say too but i'm definitely naff at taking my own advice! haha always feels different for yourself though.



  sanity!

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi butterfly!

Dr Google is the worst kind of evil.  Sometimes it feels as though we ENJOY punishing ourselves!


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Hhahahaha! Exactly *Sarah*! LOL!

I know I need to stop googling and over analysing every single twinge but I won't


----------



## 8868dee

Lukesmummy: i know what u mean dr google i think is the grimm reaper lol x yeah a chill afternoon yhats what u need x i too am wishing away the days till fridsy but my af is due thursday, its always on time so i think if a bfn ill have my af before testing. Never had af due before testing weird for me x 

Gl those testing tomorrow  xx


----------



## butterfly15

Hey SSD when is your OTD I thought it was tomorrow for some reason but page 1 says 9th?  What do you have to do next? xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* This is my first cycle and AF is due any day now. Anything between 24 and 28 really for me so that's today onwards really. AF came last time on the Wednesday night so I'm counting it just as having came on the Thursday so today would be day 24. Mine'll come before OTD too if this hasn't worked.

PETRIFIED!

Stay away from us AF ya big hag! 

lol xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

butterfly - It's tomorrow but originally it was the 9th; I have two clinics and Leeds wanted a poas test on the 9th but I'm actually going to Bradford for a blood test tomorrow. So glad i don't have another week to go! I go in tomorrow at 8am for blood test and they call around lunchtime with the results. After that, not sure!


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Lukes mummy it's funny isn't it how we can't take our own advice! This is my fist cycle too and I'm scared silly! Fc af stays away for you. I'm the same as you thinking about every little thing. 

Butterfly no nausea for me from the pessaries. 

So my spotting has now stopped   so confused. Doesn't normally stop once it starts on my normal cycle. Can only hope it's a good thing. Was tempted to test but I know at 9dp2dt the result could be inaccurate so dh has hidden the tests again! This whole thing is such a roller coaster. X


----------



## butterfly15

Ah I'm with you now, well good luck for tomorrow hun, glad you don't have to wait another week!  

I have put my embryo picture on the fridge so everytime I see it I give it positive vibes lol!

MrsCLG it could be implantation spotting, try not to worry, this is my first cycle too!


----------



## BabyR

Hi sharry

Please can you add me, OTD 9th sept had FET.

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing on this tortuous 2WW?

BabyR


----------



## Angelx3

Hi sonak, how u getting on? It's not long to go now for us


----------



## Angelx3

babyR and welcome. Hope your well. I can't speak for everyone but this has got to be the longest 2weeks of my life. It feels like month and its only been 11 days. Think I've gone    I'm just grateful for the opportunity x


----------



## BabyR

Thanks for the welcome angelx3, I see you have been through a lot, hoping this cycle your dreams come true.  Not long to OTD....hang in there x


----------



## lauralou22

Hello Ladies, 
I wonder if you can shed some light on my situation?
I tested yesterday and got a BFP - a good stroing line.......i have tested 6 more tines since yesterday lunch and the line ois getting fainter and fainter. I have just done onbe a minute ago and it is extremely light?

Please let me know if, in your experience, this is bad news? I am so worried. I have HCG blood tomorrow at 8.20 but this is torture!!

Thank you all xx


----------



## coucou2009

I test tomorrow and I have a stomach ache. Had some runs but no menstrual blood. Is it possible to be out of the game?

Good luck tomorrow Lauralou22


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Aww yay! Congratulations benbecagirl! Wonderful news for you! Hope this is the second of many lovely BFPs!

Welcome to the madness BabyR! Hope you're doing ok?

Hey Butterfly, I've had some nausea but no idea whether its the cyclogest or what!

I think I'm feeling like the rest of you ladies today, not at all positive. AF is due tomorrow and I have lower back and hip ache. On constant knicker watch! Dreading AF coming before I get the chance to test, think that would be particularly cruel. May test tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive, that will be 9dp5dt do you think that's too early? It will be 14 days past EC and 16 days after I triggered.

Hope you're all ok and having as relaxing a Sunday as you can!xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*Mrs Fox* I don't think that's too early no... lots of women have got their BFP's before 9dpt so think you should be fine. I'm also on knicker watch here.... frantic knicker watch! I start to feel ok, not positive but ok, then I get cramp and right now my lower back is really sore and I always get that JUST before AF shows up  I don't think i'll even get close to OTD before it arrives. How gutting! I'm only 4dp5dt but my cycle's between 24-28 days so due any day now.

Definitely no longer sane.

*lauraloo22* sorry luv but i'm not sure about your situation. Is it the same kind of test you're using? I know that your first wee in the morning has highest HCG so maybe it's because you're testing throughout the day? I'll keep everything crossed for you anyway that the line gets darker again and you start to feel less anxious.  Let us know how you get on with your bloods tomorrow!

Big hugs to all xxxx


----------



## BabyR

Lauralou22 - your bloods will be able to tell you more, sleep well tonight and hopefully you will get a good result from your bloods.

Coucou2009 - hand in there!

Mrs fox - I think you should get an accurate reading tomorow as you are 9dp5dt - as you say its 14dp ec which is when my clinic test. 

Lukes mummy - try to keep sane! 

Best of luck to you all 

I am only 2dp5dt so got a little way to go yet, I am at work this week so hopefully keep my mind busy.  My clinic do bloods and have asked me to go in next Monday but DH will be at work so we plan to home test on Sunday morning so we can hopefully celebrate together
BabyR


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

Can I ask how you all know when your AF is due? I haven't had a bleed since I stopped taking the pill? Is it from the EC date? Sorry if this sounds really dumb!!

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

coucou - I've had a bit of a yucky tummy, it doesn't put you out of the game. Good luck for OTD tomorrow!

Mrs Fox - My OTD is tomorrow and I'll be 9dp5dt so I don't think it's too early. I know I'm having a blood test, which is more accurate than the poas home test, but I've been getting a positive from 7dp5dt. Early testing is completely up to you but I don't think it's too early. However, if you get a negative, I wouldn't call it over until you've had your official test. We had EC the same day by the sound of it.

lauraloo - Your hCG is stronger first thing in the morning, that's why most poas tests recommend you use your first wee of the morning (like Lukes Mummy said) so if you've been testing later in the day, that could definitely be why your line is lighter. Good luck for tomorrow, here's a cautious congratulations and a dancing banana!  

BabyR - Hi and welcome, hope you're doing ok!

jo - I know when my AF is due from when my last one started, but everyone's IVF cycle is different so it could be different for everyone. Mine should be due in 3 days as the last one I had came when I was downregulating at the beginning of August. Since the hormone injections can mess up your insides though, it's only an estimated date.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Just a quickie ladies to wish

Sarah, Laura, Coucou, Vickibrighton, DaniB and anyone else testing tomorrow loads of luck and      vibes.  Lets hope its good news all the way!


----------



## coucou2009

Thanks for the encouragement. I just feel yuck. Sort of just want to get over tomorrow and move on to the next cycle. Thanks for the encouragement.
For everyone that is on symptom check overload- that is normal and we can not help it  We are just want a BFP


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks ladies! I think my mind is made up. Next problem is DH starts work at the crack of dawn and he wants to be there when I test, but doesn't want us to test, it be bad news and then have to dash off and leave me. If it was an early BFP do you think it would show up in the evening? Argh so many questions!

Lukesmummy, I know what you mean I'm getting AF type backache too and I so want to test before AF shows even if it's a bfn. Hope knicker watch isn't driving you too crazy!

Thanks BabyR, hope work does the trick and the week goes quickly for you!

Thanks Sarah, that's reassuring! Yes my EC was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. These last 8 days have dragged but it all also seems a very long time ago! Hope you're doing ok?

Jo I was told that however long your cycle is, you always come on 14 days after ovulation (it's just the length up to ovulation that can differ apparently). So with this in mind, considering EC as ovulation then I think AF should be due 14 days after EC.

Xxx


----------



## lauralou22

Hello 
Thank you all for replying, yes i have tested first thing in the morn and throughout the day, the first thing one was one of the lighter ones and the one about an hour ago was practically not even there!! Have any of you had chemical pregnancies?

Good luck everyone for their OTD tomorrow - i dont think im going to sleep much!
x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

lauralou - Sorry, never been pregnant before so can't advise on that one! The one you did not long ago is probably lighter because it's much later on in the day. I think it also depends on what test you're using; I've done a First Response one and the instructions said the line can be faint but it still means a positive, so who knows?! This testing early business is a minefield.

Mrs Fox - The days have gone faster for me than I thought they would, with me being off work I thought that they'd drag more. Doing ok, just waiting for my official BFP tomorrow!  An early BFP might show up in the evening, it depends on how much hCG you have. Some pregnancies start off slower than others, so you could be pregnant but there not be enough hCG to show up on a test in the evening when your wee is more watered-down. Others are faster, with hCG being picked up much sooner. That's how some people get a positive test at 5dp5dt (which is VERY early) and others not until much, much later. It's difficult when we're all so different; there's no hard and fast rules! A morning test would give you a more accurate result, that's definitely true. Whether or not you want to test when DH has to dash off is up to you.


----------



## coucou2009

LauraLou, I had a chemical pregnancy after my second IUI. I never test before OTD because I just emotionally can`t. MAybe I am a masichist and like to be told BFN and BFP by the DR. When I got the call that it was a positive, she said that it was a low positive or something like that.  I guess she meant in retrospect that my number came back at the minimum you can say someone is pregnant or that had enough HCG in the blood to be considered pregnant. This was a Friday, I came back Monday for another blood test and the number did not rise. I think if I was not trying to conceive I never would have known. I am not saying this is you but it is possible you need something more sensitive like a blood test to confirm for sure what is going on. I would say the blood test is the best way to know for sure

I hope it works for you. I am also testing tomorrow and sort of wished I bought a test to pee before the blood test so I have an idea


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*Lauraloo22* pretty sure my 4th loss was a chemical but not sure. Because we were trying I was frantically POAS and got a positive on day 23 of cycle. I started bleeding on day 29. Most people would obv just assume that was AF but because we were trying and i'd tested, I knew i'd lost one. Think that's a chemical pregnancy? This is my first attempt with any kind of cycle. All my losses have been natural.

Thanks *MrsFox* I already did a test and it was negative but I knew it would be and I took it so I knew for sure that the trigger shot was out my system. I'm 4dp5dt and OTD will be Friday. I'm dreading having to go upto the hospital if AF's already arrived though because every other time I've been there I've had so much hope and if/when AF comes before then, I'm going to be going up there a very very broken little lady.

I'm definitely more down this weekend than I've been in a long time!

Struggling lots!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lukes Mummy - Don't give up on your little embryos just yet, there's nothing at all to suggest these aren't the ones.  I can't imagine what you've been through and how hard it must be to think positively because it's your mind's way of protecting you - if you don't have too much hope, you won't feel it as much if it doesn't go well - but I definitely think that thinking positively can only help. Chin up!


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Thanks *Sarah*... self preservation really is a 

I forget how damaged I am until something like this and then it becomes really obvious. Need to pull myself together! A wee slap would sort me out lol

Feel guilty for having no faith in them 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Lukesmummy sending you massive squeezes   this is so hard and you seem to have been through more than most people have to cope with in a lifetime. So hope af steers clear and you're coming back from the hospital with a spring in your step on Friday xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lukes Mummy - *SLAP* there you go! Don't feel guilty for having no faith in them, it's completely understandable given what you've been through. Make sure you spoil yourself a bit this week; you're carrying precious cargo and need to look after yourself.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

You're such wee darlings... thank you!

LOL! Thanks *Sarah*!! That should sort me right out 

Everything crossed. Please please stay away AF. I hate you!

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lukesmummy; yeah i too am terrified that af will come first i have never had af due before a test day x lmao ya old hag af lol xx stay away af x o

Mrsclg: glad the spotting has stopped am keeping fx for u hun xx


----------



## Angelx3

Sorry if tmi but I have brown stuff now. If it turns red I will   my little heart out. I have to work tomorrow to. 

I've had a chemical pregnancy before. My hpt was light pink and faint on the OTD using my morning wee. Had to do it again a couple of days later but as the line didn't get any darker I was told I was not pg. like others have said lauralou, it really depends on what test you have used, when in the day, how much liquids you have had and to top it all off it may just be too early to get an accurate result. Keep possitive. Fx for u


----------



## Lukes Mummy

lol *8868dee* AF's a beast! Never before have I wanted it to stay away so much.

*Angel* HUGE big hugs  Do you definitely have to work? This is a big deal and so important what you're going through so if you need to rest up then if you can, I would. Does your work know about everything that's going on? xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome babyr good luck in the 2ww xx im 4dp5dt and its just beginning to get to me now lol x hope u r ok xx

Lauralou: are u diluting ur urine with drinks maybe hun as hcg will get diluted with drinks xx gl tomorrow xx 

Coucou: goodluck testing tomorrow hun xx 

Mrsfox: 14dpec is 14dpo so i think u eould be ok to test then to get an acurate result xx gl xx 

Lukesmummy: yes it sure is a beast are u going to test before or wait till otd ?? 

Jo : ur period is always 14 days after ovulation or egg collection hope this helps x


----------



## maymay1986

Hello ladies. Glad I found this. I am 8dp5dt. Today I have had period pains and lower back ache.  is it possible for my period to arrive before test date on Friday?


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* I'll definitely test before OTD.... if I make it that far. So is that definitely true that period is 14 days after EC? Cause if that's the case then AF wouldn't be due until Friday (6th) but my cycle's have been between 24-28 days which would be from today onwards. I'm confused. I hope it isn't until Friday. I definitely definitely feel like AF's due to arrive any minute with the kind of pain i'm having  xxx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Evening ladies. Spotting is back and it's red this time. Still not full af but I'm having af cramps as well now so I expect the witch will be here soon. Don't know whether to test in the morning - will be 10dp2dt. How accurate do you think it would be? 

Angel I'm the same as you. I've done nothing but cry today hoping to get it out my system ready for work tomorrow. 

Luke's mummy I feel for you. I feel like afs round the corner too. Fc she stays away. 

Maymay I think it is possible for af to come before otd unfortunately. 

Sending massive   to everyone. Hoping for lots of bfps to come x


----------



## Buttercupboo

Hi sharry, can you please add me. Ivf, otd 13th September.

Luke's mummy, try and think positively. Until you reach your test date you won't know for certain. My clinic advise you to take the hot even if you start bleeding beforehand.

Hi ladies especially those from awesome august and September sweethearts.  Things are looking girl bb girl!

Good luck all those testing tomorrow


----------



## Buttercupboo

By the way hot should be hpt!


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*Buttercupboo* so do my clinic  That's what i'm dreading.... i'm bad for mind association and right now the clinic I associate with hope and a real chance for us. They want to see us either way they said so they know for sure.

I want the sore back to go away then I could maybe relax! So stressful.

 off! LOL! I've felt like AF was going to come since Friday but this is the longest my backache's been here so that's making me worry.

Ahhhhh! Poor women getting pounded with my negativity! Sorry! 

xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Lukes Mummy - You're only 4dp5dt, right in the middle of implantation. Cramps at this point are supposed to be normal. It's cruel that implantation symptoms and AF symptoms are about the same but honestly, you can't tell either way. Where is your back sore? If it's at the top/around your shoulders, a massage might help? If it's at the bottom, try drinking more (I know you might be drinking loads already) because it could be your kidneys. Back pain is also a symptom in the 2ww as well. Nothing you're feeling is bad news, think of it as a good sign!

Hi Buttercupboo. 

MrsCLG - It's impossible to say how accurate a test would be tomorrow, sorry if that sounds like sitting on the fence! Everyone is different and embryos implant, grow and give off hCG at different rates. Some get a positive test really early, others can test negative right up until OTD. That's why official test dates exist, they're there because that's the amount of time we should wait to get an accurate result. Anything before that can be considered inaccurate, really. If you want to test early, do (I couldn't help myself) but don't place too much emphasis on the result, positive or negative. I know it's hard and it would be great if someone could say to you 'test tomorrow, it'll definitely be accurate!' or 'don't do it tomorrow, do it the day after!' but it's really too difficult to call.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

The cramp's not really bothering me _too_ much *Sarah* it's more the back ache and that's only because that's usually the symptom I get just before AF arrives. It's my lower back and is like a heavy feeling. I might try and go for a hot bath. I know there really is nothing I can do but wait.

Roll on Friday!


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Thanks Sarah that's exactly what I thought and why I said I wouldn't test early. Just so hard. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Don't go for a hot bath! Embryos are sensitive to heat, it's one of the only things my clinic told me not to do in the days just after ET. Excess heat (hot baths and showers) and swimming (because of the chemicals). I don't know how long you shouldn't do those things for, but I'd assume until at least OTD just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Angelx3

Hi Luke's Mummy. I should go to work. I have a desk job so I'm not on my feet and can take it easy. I just hope no one asks if I'm ok as I know I'll be quiet and any questions may open the floodgates, literally.  

My work don't know. My boss knows I have had ivf as when I had my first mc I could not stop crying a work and he was so worried about me. Think he thought I had an illness so I sent him an email and explained everything. He was so nice about it I couldn't stop crying. I also told my dept (all girls) as they were worried. Wish I hadn't as I hate sympathy. So I haven't told anyone about this cycle. I said I was having a biopsy. It was so awkward as I was meant to have the short cycle in July. I started it but forgot to take pregnol on time so we decided to cancel the EC to try again next time. I was really not well. im never forgetful! It was awful as I was really bloated and stayed like that until I ovulated naturally. I told people that I was too ill to go ahead with the treatment and then I was signed off work for a week in case of OHSS (again). So here I am doing the short cycle again. Fx it works (and for all of us).

This really is like a roller coaster. Up down, up down! All u ladies offer a great comfort to me on here


----------



## Angelx3

I should take my own advice when saying this (easier said than done) but people get a BFP even if bleeding like full af. That's why they say to test on OTD no matter what. Especially if you have had two embies pit back in as one may still be implanting. Hope this helps. Stay


----------



## Lukes Mummy

LOL! Ok hot bath is a no go  My back ache's eased a wee tiny bit now so i'm back relaxed. I literally am like a wee woman possessed just now up and down constantly. Relaxing. I'll get chill out tunes on and go to my mental happy place.

*Angel* bless you hunni!!! I understand why it's tempting to keep it to yourself but at the same time, if people know to an extent what's going on then you have a wee bit more lee way I think? I mean twice during my cycle I've been in complete floods of tears at work and they are really really good about it all. Whatever you think's best sweet. I'm at a desk too but sometimes think mental stress can have the same effect is physical stress. Big big hugs  

I've had 2 put back in but they weren't quite blasts yet. That is the very thing that's triggered all these nerves and this negativity in the first place. Pretty sure if I had 2 or even 1 blastocyst in there I'd be ok xxx


----------



## Angelx3

I didn't have blasts either *Luke's Mummy*. I only had two fertilised so they were both put back in. Someone on a thread said it's luck, the role of the dice. I think that's true. I hear what u say about telling people but the look of fear on people's faces gets to me. They don know what to say and sometimes nerves get the better of them and they say something so stupid or insensitive (well I blame it on their nerves as they're all really nice people). Also, they're all young and some will be family planning. I feel like a burden sometimes. I haven't even told my mum or mother in law, just my sister who went through ivf (unsuccessful)  fertility tx is lonely, or at least it was until I discovered ff the day after EC


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Aw I totally know what you mean.  The one I hear most is "Oh you know what'll happen, you'll go for the IVF and it'll all happen naturally"  I then have to say yeah I've been pregnant "naturally" 5 times and to try and explain that it's PGD we're getting because me and DP both carry the same faulty gene is just too long winded and confusing for them.  It's a very sweeping comment to make and they should just be quiet if they can't say anything nice or sensitive.  But I absolutely know what you mean.  

Please don't ever sit feeling lonely again though sweet.... message me anytime or just come on here and there'll be plenty of ladies happy to help you.

 

xxx


----------



## Bemy

Evening ladies.

So much go on! Benbeculagirl - big congratulations! Whoop whoop

Sounds like everyone is on a bit of a low today. Me too. I am exhausted and feel really run down and feel so very period like that I just feel negative. I went to bed at 3 this afternoon and didn't wake till half 6 and I'm right back in bed again. Can't believe work starts tomorrow, I'm so not ready at all. I'm having real trouble sleeping from the sore boobs and the crazy dreams. I dreamt we'd had a little girl last night, so vivid, she was gorgeous. It totally threw me though. Has anyone else had crazy dreams? 

Just wanted to send everyone a big   its all so pants that we have to go through this but I'm glad we're all here supporting each other. I think everyone is doing so well through all this and even if you feel an emotional wreck you're doing brilliantly. Hang in there. PMA PMA PMA  

Just sending my love for the day girls as I really need to catch some sleep before the 5:30 get up. Grr.
Hope it all goes   for those testing tomorrow. God bless xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Bemy - Hugs!  Hang in there, not long til OTD. Take it easy at work, if your boss/colleagues don't know you could always say you're feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## Angelx3

Thanks Luke's Mummy. I have loads of people asking if I'm planning on 'falling pregnant'. I sweap it away by saying I have a step son, he's 13, so that's enough. It's a good excuse and people are only asking as we're newly weds. It's our first year anniversary next month.


----------



## Angelx3

Vivid dreams can be anything Bemy. Lets hope it's a premonition   xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Angel: im hoping af stays away for u hun xx 

Maymay: welcome hun i also think its possible for af to come before OTD if its a bfn u fortunately 

Lukemummy: egg collection is ovulation and af always usually comes 14 days after ovulation or egg collection. Its the leadig up to ovulation that determines how long a womans cycle is. For instance some people ovulate on day 13 which means they hsve a 27 day cycle . Hope that makes sense x do not have a hot shower hun x the embies are sensitive hae a cool/ warm bath or shower . I have showers but cool not hot xx 

Mrsclg: i agree with ssd its difficult to tell if it would be accurate as embies implant at diff times then hcg is secreted into the blood x if u do test dont take it too seriously as it may not be accurate x fx full af stays away for u xx


----------



## Amadeosmom

Can I please be added to the group? I'm totally new to FF and I can't believe I've never joined before. The support is amazing. I'm just getting caught up on the posts.

My FET was on Aug 21 and my OTD is Tuesday Sept 3rd. I'm currently 11dp6dt. This go around I've caved and taken 7 hpt's, all of which have been BFN. So I'm starting to get very discouraged as I think if it was a BFP I would have gotten the results by now. Still hoping but trying to prepare myself for bad news.


----------



## sonank

Angelx3 said:


> Hi sonak, how u getting on? It's not long to go now for us


hi angelx3,
feeling happy and positive now. But also getting impatient as its only 2 days wait now. Hope we both will get our BFP.

At thr sqme time i dont want this time to get over. Coz being PUPO we are getting extra attention and love and care from hubby and also be away from mny things at home. Also i am little nervous if the result is negative than i will not be able to cope up easily. Hope it will be positive.
From last 2 days I m having headaches and little twinges in lower abdomen also. So that why feeling little positive to have something on thr name of symptoms.

Angelx3, really waiting for BFP now very desperately. Hope we get the same.

Wohoo only 2 days left ....


----------



## Angelx3

Glad to hear it *sonank*  

Thank you *88868dee* I think the pressure is getting to me. Had a long cry before bed yesterday to get it out my system. I was convinced it hadn't work as I had a bit of blood. Now it's gone back brown so I suppose I still have a chance  this happened last time and I got a BFP. I know no bleeding is ideal but nothing about my body is ideal at the moment

xXx


----------



## 8868dee

Amadeosmum: welcome hun xx yes this site is grest for support xx it is still early tho hun x gl tomorrow for test dsy xx 

Sonank: only 2 days left now xx gl hun xx 

Angela: im keeping everything crossed for u xx gl xx some people have little blood and still get a bfp so im hoping and praying its a bfp for u xxx


----------



## Vickibrighton

Well done Benbe & SSd, huge congrats to you & fingers crossed for smooth-sailing pregnancies & gorgeous bundles of joy. 
Hoping everyone else has some great news too over the coming days, this is one huge emotional rollercoaster, stay strong, enjoy the support of parents and friends who know, and of course the lovely ladies here.
For me it's a BFN, tested yesterday and today. I kind of knew as soon as I asked the grading, and had started out this cycle still numb from last time, so strangely ok-ish - although it will probably hit in a few days (currently sat in a field drinking tea surrounded by festival goers that have no idea what's just happened in my life).
I will lurk to see how the rest of ou get on, but for now I am truly blessed to have what must be a miracle child asleep after a late night and just regrouping to work out what todo about our dream of 4 children.
Sorry to post bad news, but ladies please don't give up hope and I hope there are lots more positives. Xxxxxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Sorry to jump in but im a little panicked. 

TMI im 1 day past transfer and took my pressary this morning but then needed to have a bowel movement. I stupidly stuck my finger in to stop it from falling but it had dissolved and so most of it fell out on my finger.

Should I take another presary anyway, will it hurt to take extra? should i take half? 

thanks for your help x x


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ah Vicki I'm so sorry for your news. Big hugs to you   hope you can enjoy the rest of the festival and then take some time to be kind to yourself. Thinking of you.

Greenbeans, I would speak to your clinic and check. I know some ladies are on 3 less arise a day so more probably wouldn't hurt but best to check.

Happy Monday ladies and good luck to those testing today!x


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* i'll try and think that way then and maybe that'll help me feel more like these symptoms aren't AF. That might help me relax. I'll avoid my baths being too hot then from now on definitely because i'm used to having quite warm ones.

*Bemy* I keep having crazy dreams yeah  Last Thursday I dreamt that I had a baby girl, vivid as anything to the point where I was breastfeeding her and it hurt. It was my left boob lol Random! Lastnight I dreamt DP's family were in a cult and I killed them  Crazy!

*Vickybrighton* I'm so sorry  When was your OTD? Sending big huge 

*Greenbeans* I'm not sure hun maybe best to phone your clinic and ask?

xxx


----------



## maymay1986

Woke up with terrible period pains.  I think this is it for me.  test date is not until Fri.


----------



## kirstielou

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Only 2 more sleeps to go for me.....eeeeek!

Nothing much to report on the "symptom" side report. My ach back continues and slight nausea but AF pains have buggered off today which I hope is a good sign 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning all

Vicki - big     hun, hope the rest of the festival can help you to process it.  Eat all the lovely food you wouldn't have been able too.........Thinking of you

Greenbeans - Hi there, nice to see you on this thread too.  I'd phone your clinic as soon as it opens

AFM - its official  .  Just to phone clinic and let them know now  

Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Vickibrighton - really sorry to hear your news. Sending a big hug 

Maymay - just hang in there as it may all be okay x

Greenbeans - they will probably tell you to just wait and not to double up

Lukesmummy - I am adding a virtual slap to SSD's one ... Followed by a huge hug.  
Sounds like we all need some PMA 

Bemy- I have had some very odd dreams as well... Brain is in overdrive 

Good luck for any testing today xxx 

Benbeculagirl - whoop whoop, congratulations xxxx


----------



## kirstielou

Benbeculagirl - Congratulations on your BFP!!

Vicki - Sorry things didnt work out this time


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ladies,

Congratulations Benbecula girl !!!  that's fantastic news ( your full dance is on he other thread ! )

May may, if your test isn't untilFriday then it shouldn't be AF cramps should it? Might be implantation? 

Lukesmummy hope you're feeling positive, progesterone can give you terrible backache, I had it last night. Try not to worry if you don't have o it's not good for you Hun  

Lau glad to hear you're still talking to chicken , I picture my wee embies  on swings for some reason wheeeeee! 

Bemy wish I could have dreams of having a baby but mine are just obscure like the other night when DH and I were running hysterically after a runaway new car!   Last night was about going back to teaching ( I used to be a college lecturer)

Good luck to everyone testing today!

VickiBrighton aw so sorry Hun    Must be weird being in a crowd of oblivious people, but take some time , enjoy life and come back stronger xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

hi all - thanks so much for responding. i called the clinic they said carry on as usual. i think since it was gooey - not solid its ok. still feel like i want to shove another up though  

good luck to all you lovely ladies     in the 2ww x


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*benbeculagirl* CONGRATS!!!    I am over the moon for you!!! Yipppeeee!!! 

*The_Lau76* LMAO! Thanks for that.... surely these slaps will be knocking the negativity out of me. I'm still swinging wildly and still flapping with the AF symptoms but hopefully she stays away and the longer she doesn't come the more i'll relax.

And thank you *LittleWhisper* I'm hoping it is just the progesterone causing the sore back. Why does AF symptoms have to be the same as pregnancy! Although surely if you're not getting BFP's there shouldn't actually be any symptoms yet? Would you not only be getting symptoms after the baby's implanted and the hormones are being released?

Me and my brain really don't get on at all! It's a wee beast.

 more BFP's!! AF - you're getting done in 

xxxx


----------



## coucou2009

just had my blood test. Now the waiting for the results.


----------



## kirstielou

Fingers crossed coucou xx


----------



## coucou2009

thanks kristielou. I am already planning  for my next cycle as that helps me control everything but hoping for a positive.

Greenbeans, with the pessaries, you will constantly leak and feel wet. That is just how it is. You will every day or two see the residual casing come out. i know it is gross but you know that the medicines got absorbed. Good luck


----------



## 8868dee

Vikki: im so so sorry for ur bfn hun take care of urself snd gl for next time xxx 

Lukesmummy: i always have warm baths anyway but during my 2ww i always shower rather than bath not sure why i hust do lol x how are u feeling today ?? 

Maymay: stay positive hun xx im also teating friday so mot long to go  i know its hard x but itd not over hun till its over xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Kirstylou: gl for otd in 2 days time xxx 

Benbeculargirl: yay!!! Congrats hun so so happy for u xx was it 1 or 2 days before OTD u tested hun ? Just curious lol

Fingers crossed coucou xx


----------



## maymay1986

dee have you had period pain? X


----------



## kirstielou

8868dee Thank you. You arent too far behind me xx


----------



## bumbling

Vicki, I'm so sorry to hear your news. It sucks. Take really good care of yourself.  

Amadeosmum, welcome!

Coucou, I have my fingers crossed for you.

MrsCGL, hope you're doing OK today.

Maymay, crossing fingers that AF stays away. It's a strange one, isn't it? Today is my third consecutive day with AF pains - yesterday I was distraught, today I've decided they're a good sign (even if it is a little late for implantation for me...)  Honestly, with the amount of drugs we've been on and the similarities between AF and pregnancy symptoms, I'm trying not to trust any symptoms to mean anything at all.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there. Can I just say what amazing support there's been going on here over the past few days? Round of applause for everyone!  

I'm mostly trying to decide when to test. I've decided to test early (13dp5dt seems a very long time) - just trying to decide how early. I'm now 7dp5dt. Think I might risk a test at 9dp5dt or 10dp5dt. Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon! 

Bx
PS Glad to hear others are having nuts dreams too...


----------



## Angelx3

Good luck coucou. Praying u have good news  

AFM I'm waiting for a nurse to call me back. Brown discharge and bleeding. Not good   hope its not another chemical pregnancy. Fx


----------



## Buttercupboo

Congrats BBGirl  on your official bfp.

Sorry about your news vickibrighton. I know how horrible it feels. Look after yourself  x


----------



## bumbling

Angel, crossing fingers and toes for you


----------



## 8868dee

Maymay: no not period pain i had dull aches in my right n left side of tummy a couple days ago hun x its gone now tho and my af is due thursday a day before OTD hun x 

Kirstylou: i know hun i test friday xx 

Bumbling: my OTD i will be 9dp5dt so i reckon that would be ur best bet x gl xxx 

Angel: keeping everything crossed for u hun xx


----------



## coucou2009

still waiting for the call from the Dr. If it is negative atleast I know the plan for the next cycle. Thanks for all the positive thoughts. I am going bonkers


----------



## lauralou22

Hello all
My BFP has been confirmed with hcg level of 109! Goes to show you really can not trust POAS!! I took all 10 tests to show my nurse this morn and she even said as it is so light and has gone from positive to negative that it is probably a chemical  pregnancy. I am in shock  

Congrats to all other BFP's and lots of love and hugs to BFN's. Thank you all who put my mind at rest during my panic xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

lauralou22 - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! wooooo hoooo. I bet you are so relieved and over the moon!!!


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* i'm not really feeling much better about things to be honest. I'm really very teary today and work's more stressful so it's all starting to get on top of me again. I can't shift this gut feeling that it hasn't worked and my gut rarely fails me. I think i need to accept that i'm not going to think positive about this because i truly have tried.

They were already slow to develop and people can tell me till they're blue in the face to relax but i'm not managing to and it's not for the want of trying. My only experience is loss and although these 2 don't have the SLOS, they were behind what they should be and that's not a good sign. I know it happens for other people but i've never had any luck as far as pregnancy goes and i genuinely can't get over the feeling that it's not worked.

I'm just not coping at all.

Sorry again for the negativity xx

*lauraloo22* CONGRATS!!! So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## bumbling

Wow, what a rollercoaster you've had Lauralou - huge congrats!!


----------



## lauralou22

Thank you The-lau 76 - im in total shock, i was really prepared for a completely different type of phone call! Thank you, when is your OTD? 
xx

Thank you Bumbling, not long till the 8th for you, i will have everything crossed for you. It has been a total rollercoaster since my first round in March and then in May i lost our baby at just under 10 weeks. Never in my wildess dreams did i think this would happen so quickly.

Thanks again and lots of love xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Hi there, can I be added too. Double donation ET this morning. 2 embryos on board test date is 16th September. 
My first time to be part of 2ww club


----------



## sonank

lauralou22 said:


> Thank you The-lau 76 - im in total shock, i was really prepared for a completely different type of phone call! Thank you, when is your OTD?
> xx


hi lauralou,

Many congrts to u. God bless u ... 

Angelx3:- how r u now. Is bleeding going on or it is stopped now. My af is due tomorrow and me and mu hubby decided to test tomorrow early morning once and than anywaya day after tomorrow it will be officially confimed.

Good luck to u all


----------



## Lucasmum2b

hi girls,

congrats to all those who recently got BFP!

I am a little confused I tested this morning as I am POAS addict, and I got positive on a digital pregnancy test but I am only 7dpo 5dt, is this too soon? my clinic asked me to test this Thursday!


----------



## 8868dee

Gl coucou hun xx 

Lauralou: congrats hun i am so so happy for u hun xxx 

Lukesmummy: u r a strong lady and i really hope this is ur time xx im so sorry hun u r feeling this way and i believe u when u say u have tried to be positive xx therefore i am gonna take it upon myself to be positive for u hun x i dont know much about morula as had only one fresh cycle but im routing for u big time hun xx it must be hard for u too feel positive and to relax after what u have been thru snd people telling u to relax isnt going to make it any easier fir u to relax x i am here for u hun we all are x snd dont apologise for being negative its understandable x if there is anything i can do to help u i will xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome taffy travels gl for 2ww and otd hun xx 

Lucas mum: it is still early to test but it looks good if its positive hun xx gl for thursday xx


----------



## coucou2009

Just wanted to let you dear ladies know that I got a call from the Dr. and I am pregnant. I am cautiously optimistic. I am grateful for this board for helping me keep my wits during this cycle and this long tww.

I have another blood test next week. I am cautiously optimistic that I am at this stage. But as we all know in this crazy world of fertility, it is waiting and hoping.
I hope everyone here gets their positive and you are all in my  thoughts (does that sound cheesy?) Hopefully we can all follow eachother to the BFP board


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats coucou hun xx well done u xx fingers crossed for a happy n healthy pregnancy hun xx so pleased for u xx 

Afm: i just slipped down the stairs in my house i was holding onto the rail so didnt actually fall over or snything my foot just slipped off the edge of a few steps now im like worrying i hve ruined my chance


----------



## Angelx3

Don't worry 8868dee. They are well protected


----------



## maymay1986

Hello ladies. Quick update. I have had some pale brown spotting. Only thing is I still have strong period pains. I def think af is on her way.  x


----------



## Angelx3

Congrats coucou. So happy for u. I logged on to ff on my lunch break to see ur news.  

AFM the bleeding has stopped. The clinic said it is prob just implantation so not to worry yet. Fx they stick


----------



## Angelx3

Maymay, I have the same thing. it could, and hopefully is, implantation. The nurse said I shouldn't worry about it and carry on with my meds. It may also be a sign that ur doing too much. I'm a home with my feet up now. Left work early just in case I'm doing too much. Try to relax (easier said than done) but if your worried call ur clinic an explain ur symptoms x


----------



## maymay1986

Thank you. I did but they said just carry on as normal. Do you have bad period pains too X


----------



## coucou2009

Everyone thank you so much for your baby dust.
Angelx3 I had implantation one iui cycle that was a bit pink. i was sure that it was implantation bleeding and it was. I had a positive result (it ended in chemical pregnancy) but it can be especially if you do the counting


----------



## 8868dee

Angel: thanks hun i hope so as i am really worried now 

Maymay:  keep ur chin up hun fx its just implantation bleeding xx rest up hun xx


----------



## Angelx3

I did maymay but they've gone now. I just feel hungry. I was so convinced yesterday that af was there as I had blood but its not like a period. It's so horrible not knowing exactly what is going on. I'm just going to try and wait until OTD and take it from there. keep drinking lots of water and take i easy   for u 

x


----------



## slimshady

Hi all
I'm on day 7ET
I was fine till 5ET but yesterday I was sooo bloated after lunch felt nauseous gassy, and pain in the back. Same again after dinner and again after lunch today. When I yawn and sneeze my ribs and tummy hurts I can even sneeze thru nose it hurt like hell so I try do it through my mouth
Also I'm extra thirsty and woozy 
Anyone had anything like this?


----------



## Angelx3

Hi Luke's Mummy. I'm sending u hugs   and kisses   it's so hard during this time. We torture ourselves and put so much pressure on ourselves. You have given ur self the best opportunity to have a healthy pregnancy. U say you've never had luck with pregnancy so far but this could be your time. And why not?! It's also different to a natural pregnancy so fingers crossed this works. I know it's hard but, by the sounds of it, u r very strong. Like u said to me the other day, can u not go home from work?

xXx


----------



## The_Lau76

lauralou - my OTD is 8th September so nearly there. Same day as bumbling...

Coucou - CONGRATULATIONS... woo hoooo  

Maymay - Please just hang on in there with PMA.. its not over until its over honey x

Angel - pleased that the bleeding has stopped. Try to relax x

lucasmum2b - it takes about 10 days for the trigger to get out of your system so dependent on what day you had ET will determine whether it is too soon or not.... Hoping for you that it is a BFP x


----------



## Pudding34

I am now 9dp5dt on day 5 I started bleeding just brown spotting to begin with becoming more red on days 6 and 7, never becoming as heavy as AF, it reverted to brown spotting and discharge yesterday and remains the same today on and off sometimes there is nothing.

When the bleeding turned red on Friday (day 6) I took an HPT which said BFP I took another this morning (day 9) and it was BFN.

My clinic said that the BFP could have been my trigger shot 14 days previously still in my system and this seems more likely now.

I am feeling really low about the likelihood of success and wonder if anybody else has had a similar experience with a positive outcome that could lift my spirits.

Pudding


----------



## Angelx3

Many people have implantation bleeding. It is so common. Keep your chin up. Some people even get heavy bleeding as well and they go on to have a healthy pregnancy.   it is prob too early to test esp if ur emby(ies) are just implanting now. I know it can drive u   but relax and look after u and ur special cargo


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Angel
I am definitely driving myself crazy, I was sure I wouldn't test before the OTD but when I was bleeding, even though it was light, I was sure it was over so I did the test to see if it was negative in the hope it would at least give me an answer even if it wasn't the one I wanted!
Seeing the BFP made me think it might still be possible and now I'm even more confused than I was before.
Pudding


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Sorry no personals ladies, on my phone and only just got the call.

hCG is 121 - official BFP!  over the moon!


----------



## 8868dee

Yay!! Offical congrats now hun xxx so so happy for u xx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Congrats on all the bfps today ladies lets hope there's plenty more to come! 

Luke's mummy sending you massive   hope you get some pma back and af stays away. 

Angel glad the bleeding has stopped

Maymay sorry your bleeding fc it's implantation 

Sorry about the bfns this process totally sucks its so unfair. 

Afm still spotting red and having awful cramps so just waiting on af. Am going to test in the morning (11dp2dt) which should hopefully give me an accurate enough result. Perhaps wont test again then till otd as I'll have satisfied my curiosity. 

Had to deal with sensitive friend of the century today. When she asked how my 2ww was going and I told I thought I had all but failed she promptly replied with a picture of her bfp! It was a cbd and I just felt like the word pregnant was laughing at me   then my only client today brought in their newborn son just to finish me off! How I got through the meeting I don't know xx


----------



## 8868dee

MrsclG: goodluck tomorrow testing hun xxx aww hun sorry ur friend was insensitive how unfair if her to do that to u xx i hope u r ok xxx


----------



## Buttercupboo

Congrats on bfp's!

Am hoping for everyone else AF stays away and any spotting and cramping is just those embies nuzzling in x


----------



## Lucasmum2b

Thanks for the tip, my trigger was 14 days ago.


----------



## benbeculagirl

Evening!!

SSD - Lauralou, Coucou  WAHAY                , many congratulations ladies

8868 - I tested 1 day before OTD, and OTD was 14dp5dt

Amadeosmum - Hi, welcome and good luck for tomorrow
Taffytravels - Welcome to the board.  Hope this   doesn't drive you too mad

Bumbling - hold on in there, guess anywhere after 9dp5dt would be ok(?) as that's when some clinics say to test.  But really whenever you can hold on till as you'll still have to test on OTD anyway.  Even though I'd got mine the day before I was still terrified testing this morning

Angel - that'll just be a sign of them snuggling well in there  

Lukesmummy - hang on in there hun, you seem like a superstrong lady.  If it really is getting you down, does your clinic have an IVF counsellor that you can call who might let you get things off your chest??

Mrsclg - wow thats a bit of insensitivity there, how did you manage to keep your cool?  Good luck with test tomorrow.

Hi everyone else - hope the wait isn't driving you too mad.

AFM - nothing has quite sunk in yet.  Called clinic and have hb scan on 18th Sept.  So next 2WW here we come.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Ahh congrats coucou and SSD! Wonderful news! Keep those BFPs coming ladies !

Hugs to all who are having a rough day. This process totally sucks!

I decided yesterday we were going to test today 9dp5dt but I've totally chickened out! AF should have arrived today but no sign so far, but so scared its going to be a negative or AF is going to show up. This process is driving me loopy!

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## coucou2009

Mrs. Fow, good sign that AF has not shown up yet.
Thanks everyone for their support. I hope everyone gets the BFP they are dreaming for. Am thinking of everyone tonight.


----------



## daisypops

Huge congrats to all the BFPs!!  

I went back to work today and it definitely helped take my mind of the 2ww. Anyway now that I'm out of work whose for a round of good old fashioned symptom spotting?!  I was in tears all day on Saturday convinced my strong cramps were AF on her way. Anyway they have got less and less and mainly on the left hand side. I could give Katie Price a run for her money with my huge boobs and I've been constantly hungry today - I just don't seem to get full up. Determined not to test early!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*8868dee* Babe try not to worry.... you never fell onto your tummy or anything so little one should be absolutely fine. I know you'll probably worry anyway though. And thank you for your lovely words you're an absolute wee star! 

*benbeculagirl* they mentioned something right at the beginning about a Councillor and I had planned on using it but then I never quite got round to mentioning it to them and i'm also 2 hours away from our clinic so it's not really easy to get to. Don't know if they do offer over the phone councilling. I know all anyone can say is wait and see though I just really underestimated how much i'd struggle with this wait.

OTD Friday will only be 9dp5dt so i'm a bit confused cause mine were morulas and they can take longer to implant so don't really know if 9 days is long enough. Ach who knows?! 

*Angel<3* Thank you hunni. I certainly don't feel strong just now. I feel really quite ashamed of myself for failing to cope to the extent that I am. So many what ifs and lots of unknowns. My boss has told me today to take tomorrow off though (that's a first) because we're so busy, she can see me struggling but isn't getting time to help me or talk to me. Was relaxed at work on Thursday and Friday but just struggled all day today and had to nip to the loo for a cry on a few occasions. For a 9 day wait it's certainly dragging in!

*Sarahsuperdork* WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Big huge massive congrats to your HCG  chuft!

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## maymay1986

So I have been crying my eyes out as I am sure af is on her way. I have had some spotting today.  im so upset. Hopefully im over reacting. X


----------



## The_Lau76

SSD.... now I am officially WOOOOOOO HOOOO ing for you      .. Superb news honey xx

Lauralou and Coucou... for you as well WOOOOOO HOOOOOO. Excellent news on BFP's today

Maymay - I am sorry love but please try to relax and get your PMA. It may not be over yet x sending you a  

Daisypops - I have had some tummy pains that are always short lived and slightly sore boobs but tonight when I just got all snuggly in my pjs and took my bra off.. OMG, they are heavy and sore. I am not gonna think too much into this though as this can happen when I am leading up to AF. Who knows eh?!?!

Mrs Fox - good sign that AF has not arrived x


----------



## 8868dee

Benbecular girl: thanks hun thats a long 2ww my OTD is 9dp5dt xx 

Mrsfox: thats good that af hasnt arrived and my OTD is 9dp5dt but maybe its better to wait until ur otd hun xx xx 

Daisy: glad being at work helps xxx 

Lukesmummy: thanks hun i didnt actually fall i just slipped but didnt actually drop just grabbed the rail to stop a fall but it still scared me not coz i would of hurt myself hut for my embie xx thanks hun u too are a star xxx


----------



## tassie

Just dropping by to see how everyone else is doing. I was an august 2 ww from early and had BFN. Big hugs for the BFNs, our time will defo come. 

And congratulations to the BFPS


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Thanks girlies   for a shock tomorrow morning! I don't know how I managed to keep my cool probably a good job I was at work where I could ignore the message for a bit till I'd calmed down! I mean don't get me wrong I'm happy for her but jeez give me a chance! 

Maymay I know how you feel because that's exactly how I feel but please don't give up yet you're definitely still in with a chance  (I know I need to take my own advice lol!) 

Luke's mummy I'm sure 9dp5dt will be fine. Another friends clinic actually had her test at 9dp3dt or 12dpec so if they think that's ok I don't see why yours wouldnt be. Don't be ashamed of how you're feeling this is such and emotional roller coaster hunni and its not easy. You're a strong lady (you have to be to go through this) but no one will think less of you or blame you for feeling like you do as its totally understandable xx

Dee I'm sure your little embie is safe in there Hun x

Daisypops those symptoms sound good hope af stays away.  

I think me and dh have decided next cycle we're not telling family/friends. I know they mean well but the constant phone calls and messages asking how I am and how sorry they are I'm bleeding isn't helpings get over the fact! I'd rather just be left in peace to get over it and talk to them when I'm ready. It seems I tell one person who tells another etc and it's driving mad! So therefore we're keeping the next one quiet! X


----------



## BabyR

Hi ladies

This board is very busy hard to keep up!

Congratulations to all those with BFP.

Hugs and prayers to those with BFN - hoping you find the strength to try again.

I am 3dp5dt - on my first cycle I took the entire 2ww off, this time I am working. Went in today and work really took my mind of the 2ww so hoping the week will go very quickly.

I did have a funny moment this morning - was in a meeting and my throat went dry had to run out to get some water but as soon as I took a drink I felt sick and had to run to the loo. It's never happened before so hoping its a good sign.  Boobs were very tender yesterday but not so much today.  The tender boobs could just be the medication.

My OTD (10dp5dt) is next Monday but plan to do a home test with DH on Sunday morning - then it gives me all day Sunday to prepare myself for work on Monday.


8868dee - try not to worry too much about your fall your embies are well protected.

The lau 76 - mine felt exactly the same yesterday.

Maymay1986 - sorry you have been upset today. Hoping AF stays away.

Daisy pops - work defo helps so long as your job isn't stressful and you can take time out if you need to.

Lukesmummy - try to keep positive, Friday will be here soon.

Mrs fox - i say be brave, if its the worst then at least you will know and can stop torturing yourself on the 2ww, on the plus just think it could be positive and you could be celebrating! 

Mrsclg - nightmare to have to face BFP and new borns, well done on keeping it together!

Sorry if I have missed anyone

BabyR


----------



## bumbling

Coucou, congrats! Delighted for you!        

SSD: official congrats and a kissy face!   

Dee: don't worry, hon. I fell down a few stairs a few days ago and landed on my (amply padded  ) bum. I'm sure it won't hurt the embies. x 

MrsCLG: argh, I just can't believe how tactless your friend was. So impressed you kept it together!

Maymay and Lukesmummy: sending lots of positivity to you both   

Thanks for all the comments on testing dates - we've decided to test on Weds (9dp5dt). Sorry Lau (OTD buddy) for deserting you - I'll test again on Sunday! 

Mrs Fox, I totally get why you chickened out - must be nerve wracking... Very best of luck if you test tomorrow!

Take good care everyone. 

Bx


----------



## Angelx3

MrsClg, I think that was really insensitive. Some people just don't know how to react and they just speak/act without their brain engaging   sending   vibes your way x

Luke's Mummy, your feelings are so natural. This is my 6th go and I'm an emotional wreck. I was in floods of tears lat night. Today I'm ok, bit anxious, but ok. I've just come to accept that what will be, will be. This is our last try. I'm just grateful we have been fortunate to do the cycles we have. I think if we set our mind to accept
the worst then we won't have so far to fall. Its only natural. If u can't speak to someone about how u r feeling (other than the lovely ladies on here) writing down ur thought (without sugar coating anything so it's raw emotion and truth) on paper can really help. U can also burn it after.   xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry for ur bfn tassie hun  xxx 

Mrsclg: thanks hun i really hope u get a shock tomorrow hun am routing for ya xxx this cycle i havent td anyone apart from my bestie as when i tell people it goes wrong andctey keep getting on my nerves with theor half hearted sympathy well its prob not half hearted but it feels like that at the time xx


----------



## Angelx3

Congrats to all the BFP's. wishing u all the best of luck  

Big   and   to those who have not got the result they hoped for xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Babyr: i hope that the funny moment is a good sign x 

Thanks bumbling hun xx gl for testing wednesday xx 

Goodluck to everyone testing tomorrow ad to everyone having ec et and scans xxx


----------



## The_Lau76

I forgive you Bumbling...    ... I think that we will test on Saturday (so one day early) .... good luck for your test x


----------



## tassie

MrsCLG, glad u kept ur cool and don't ever let anyone tell you, that your no better because I believe everyone are good in their own way. And for her to say that to u, very inconsiderate. 

Just another advice is needed girls?  Although I've had failed ivf due to bleeding which was nearly 2ww ago, had a week period. But past few days, I've been getting some spottings with discharge. Had brown blood with discharge (sorry tmi i know) then over the weekends, it was very dark red with discharge but then today just light red spotting discharge then throughout the evening? Nothing... I would've thought my AF would start over the weekends but due to spottings with discharge even though Im not due till this weekends, why isn't AF coming or why am I experiencing this even though I had full bleed couple weeks ago. But getting those weird bleeding, I would've that my AF is due. So could u girls please tell me that is it normal to spots etc with discharge after failed ivf due to heavy bleed and had experience it after failed ivf. Cos I'm freaking out  

Your views would be much appreciated it xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone hows u doing ? 

Tassie: could it be a slow starting af ? Other thsn that im not sure hun sorry xx 

AFM: 6dp5dt had some dull pains in my tummy last night also some shooting like pains down toward my lady garden area. Last night and this morning i have a funny metal/blood like taste in my mouth but not sure if its real or an after taste of my decaf tea lol x


----------



## traceytbird80

Morning ladies

this thread is moving so fast struggling to keep up just wanted to wish good luck to all those testing today 

AFM - Really wanted to test today but dad on hols with usso chickened out thought better leave it until tomorrow otd just in case its bad new we are on our own to deal with it so scared of testing just want to enjoy another day of being pupo 

tbird x


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Hey ladies....

I officially know this hasn't worked.  I've been pregnant 5 times so I know what my body does when im pregnant.... there's giveaway signs.  I have none of these and I know Friday's OTD but that's getting closer and closer and I have no symptoms.  Now I know lots of people have fallen pregnant with no symptoms, but as I said, I've been pregnant 5 times.  Each time my nipples were excruciatingly sore.  That's the main and most obvious symptom with me it's what usually makes me do the test and now they are literally fine. 

Going to phone the hospital today and ask/plead with them for another go at this (this was our first try) and to try and get the ball rolling.  

xxx


----------



## Angelx3

Hi Tassie, did you test on OTD to get a negative? I had a period during one of my cycles and thought it was all over but then later on I got brown/red discharge. When I called the clinic they said to do a hpt which I did and it was BFP. Maybe u should do a hpt esp if u had more than one emby put back. It may be your af cycle as been affected by all the drugs but who knows. Gl x

AFM I have more blood. Absolutely panicing now. I've taken the day off sick to put my feet up. I just   they stick and the bleeding stops


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Huge hugs Angel <3  Rest up all day and i'll keep everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Angelx3

Luke's Mummy, I'm sure the clinic will tell u to stay positive and only plan once u have tested on OTD. The tx is not like a normal pregnancy. Ur taking so many meds and ur body has been through a rough time with EC and ET. I really hoped get a nice surprise on OTD   xXx


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Well bfn for me this morning so that kinda seals the deal now. Will still test on otd but at at least I'm prepared now. Although the bleeding has stopped for now. Oh well will wait for my follow up and move on to next cycle where hopefully they'll change my protocol to something that works better for me - as you can see from my signature this one was not the best cycle! 

Luke's mummy I'm sorry you feel that way huge hugs. I know I had the gut feeling it hadn't worked and you know you're own body but please hang on to any hope you can. Xx
I
Tassie I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question but I'm sorry for the bfn. I guess everyone's body reacts differently to all the drugs etc.  I hope angels right though and you end up with a bfp. 

Angel sorry you're bleeding Hun hope it stops. 

Dee those signs sounds good fc 

Good luck to anyone testing hope you all get the bfps you deserve.


----------



## maymay1986

Hello. I'm pretty sure its over for me. My brown spotting turned into blood. Not loads but getting more.  test day was not until Friday.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

*Angel* I hope they don't just tell me to wait until after OTD although I know they probably will. But i'd like them to give me some respect.... like i said 5 times with pretty much the same symptoms every time and nothing this time. If i'd never been pregnant then fair enough but i have obviously.

*MrsCLG* You're right... and for the past few days, despite being really upset and convinced it hadn't worked, I did still have hope. But it's gone  My gut instinct hasn't failed me yet with pregnancy and this is no different.

Biig huge  *maymay1986* hunni. Friday's my test day too wish it would just hurry up.

xxx


----------



## shelley77

Ladies I'm sorry to read your posts this morning huge hugs to u all xxx this us so hard and a massive test for our relationships I'm sure you all have wonderful partners who support you all x I'm feeling reall flat today only 5 days past transfer with day 2 embies really want to know if any if the bfp were embies as the ones I can see are all blasto want to know if I have a chance  xxxxxxxx think I may go back to bed x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Mrs CLG -    for you hon

Tassie - I'm afraid I cant help but  that Angel is right hon. Maybe give your clinic a buzz and see what they say?

Angel -  that all goes well for you

Lukesmummy - your clinic may be able to help either way, but as has been said IVF does funny things to your body  so hold on in there

8688 - sounds hopeful hon    

Maymay -   

traceybird - well done for holding out - good luck tomorrow

Shelley - mine were slow growers and had not reached blast, were morulas.  My Friend has a beautiful 2yo daughter from a singleton 3dt 

AFM - well its now my first day without extra medication, crinone gel has now finished, so I'm all on my own - hoping my body holds on......


----------



## shelley77

Thankyou xxxx that gives me hope xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelx3

*Maymay* I hope things settle down and it's just implantation bleeding

*Luke's Mummy * I hope the clinic are helpful. Fx for u. 2ww is like torture. If only we could see what was going on inside with our embies and if the tx had guarantees. I will be thinking of u xxx

*Shelley* I didn't have blasts, mine were 2days. There are no guarantees and many woman get bfp's with 2days. When is ur OTD?


----------



## shelley77

Thanks angel xx my otd is 12th sept x just feeling flat and only see. Bfp with blastos I don't have periods so don't ovulate so I've no idea what af pains are like The only thing I feel at mo is I can't sleep lol apart from that I'm completly normal xx


----------



## Angelx3

*Shelley* I hope ur 2ww flies by and u get a BFP. Symptom spotting doesn't do anything apart from make u go . Ur body has been through a lot so ur bound to have some pain/cramp and this can also be a side effect of the meds. It's an emotional roller coaster so hopefully u will cheer up soon


----------



## shelley77

I No it's so hard people asking how u feeling next time I will tell no one x the mad thing is we knew things were u likely to work as lining was so thin but we still thought Sod it we only had 2 embies x but know I'm feeling why did I put myself through all this when it was unlikely to work I'm really trying with the pma struggling today girls xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls

have been reading but not posting and would love to join you ladies

im currently 6dp3dt from fet. I had a set last year (3 day transfer!) and now have a beautifult little boy who is the light of my life after losing twin boys the year before who were born too soon (they were 3 day transfers too) *SHELLEY* just wanted to give you some hope-none of my babies have been blasts!

The embryo i transferred was originally a perfect 8 cell embryo but lost 3 cells in the thaw so im really not holding out much hope, altho i desperately want it to work. 
I have no symptoms yet, have had the odd pain and twinge here and there. My otd is 9th sept.

im terrified that if this doesnt work its onna bring back all my grief for the twins. Im hoping it wont becaise I was in a really dark place before I had my little boy and for his sake I really dont want to go back there!

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Angelx3

Welcome *Twinangelsmummy83*  I hope this works for u. 

*Shelley* I'm stamping out ur negative thinking  and I'm replacing it with PMA


----------



## shelley77

Girls thanks I'm feeling better already xxxxx


----------



## tassie

Angelx3 said:


> Hi Tassie, did you test on OTD to get a negative? I had a period during one of my cycles and thought it was all over but then later on I got brown/red discharge. When I called the clinic they said to do a hpt which I did and it was BFP. Maybe u should do a hpt esp if u had more than one emby put back. It may be your af cycle as been affected by all the drugs but who knows. Gl x
> 
> AFM I have more blood. Absolutely panicing now. I've taken the day off sick to put my feet up. I just  they stick and the bleeding stops


No i didnt do OTD, because I just thought it's impossible for me to be pregnant as I only had 1 emby in and I just had heavy bleed when ivf failed. Although that was almost two weeks ago. And im due for a period this weekend, although I have been told that it will take awhile for others to get regular periods back on track after failed ivf as it could take couple months or more due to drugs etc. So now, I don't know if i will start this weekends or not even though Im still getting discharge with bits of spotting.

I know the feeling, who knows? Ur bleed may stop, so take plenty of rest. 
*
8868dee, MrsCLG, benbeculargirl* thanks for the input, will call the clinic on Monday if this carries on.

*maymay1986*, i too thought this was it. But i was wrong, hopefully next time round? It will be successful.


----------



## Angelx3

I think this is the end for me   lots of bleeding so it either hasn't worked or it's turned into a chemical pregnancy. Still going to test tomorrow on OTD just to confirm. Feeling deflated and heart broken


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning all.

Angelx3 - So sorry that you feel it hasn't worked for you, still wishing you lots of positive vibes for OTD. Stay strong.  Glad you've taken the day off, take it easy today, you just never know.

tassie - I would still test, even though you've had a bleed. You never know what's going on in there. The hormones definitely mess with your system though so any subsequent AF could be longer, shorter, weirder than any others you've had before.

Twinangelsmummy - Hi, wishing you lots of luck for OTD.

shelley -  I'm replacing your negative thinking with PMA too! 

MrsCLG - Sorry to read your post about your test, thinking of you. 

Lukes Mummy - I hope you're wrong... I know you've been pregnant before but every pregnancy can be different, right? Wishing you luck for OTD.


Sending all of you positive vibes, it sounds like there's some struggles going on at the moment.


----------



## Angelx3

Thanks SSD x


----------



## shelley77

Thankyou ssd xx were all feeling the stress I think xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am sending you all my lucky sprinkles!



I just read on the HFEA website that the success rate for my clinic is around 21% so I'm feeling pretty lucky right now. So grateful.


----------



## 8868dee

Tbird: goodluck for OTD tomorrow hun xx 

Lukesmummy: im sorry u feel this way hun and i really hope and pray that u will have a shock bfp on friday xx goodluck hun xx 

Angel: sorry u r feeling down today hun xxx this journey is so hard and cruel xx  take it easy hun i really hope it stops soon gl xxx 

Mrsclg: im so sorry u got a bfn today hun x when is ur test date again ? Some people have been known to get bfns up to test day x i really hope u r one of tjose people xx fx fx fx glad the bleeding has stopped hun xx thanks hu i hope it is good news xx 

Maymay: im so sorry u r bleeding hun x take it easy hope it stops soon xx 

Benbecular: thanks hun i so hope it os good signs x if i get a bfp i wont be on any crinone gel or any progesterone xx fingers crossed for a sticky embie xx 

Tam: hi hun glad to see u over here x in hoping and praying that this cycle works for u hun x keeping it all crossed or u xx 

Shelly: lots of people get pregnant hun with 2 and 3 day embies xx gl stay positive hun xx 

Tassie: no probs hun but i too would test if it were me xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi everyone,

Huge congratulations to all that have your BFPs and sorry to hear of the BFN   

I totally understand the feelings of it not working   obviously we can't know for sure until OTD,  but we just seem to convince ourselves that it hasn't worked.

I feel as though it hasn't worked  I had symptoms up until yesterday (day 12 post egg collection)  All my symptoms have completely gone - no period pain cramps, thirst, sore boobs,extreme tiredness and my sense of smell is back to normal...  this is so difficult.

Has anyone had all these symptoms for 12 days after egg collection and then completely lost them - and felt normal, then went on to having a BFP?  

I have managed to not test early - only 3 days to go.  

Three more days of thinking the worst.  But still praying for a miracle!!

Best wishes for all testing tomorrow xx


----------



## 8868dee

Charlie and lola: symptom spotting can be the worst thing ever in my experience hun x as af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be the same . Also both af and pregnancy symptoms can come and go ( i say this but i still do it as cant help it lol ) x try not to worry bout them disappearing hun x fx for that bfp for u xx 

Goodluck testing todsy amandeousmum xx


----------



## Angelcakes

Just wanted to stay to everyone's who finding it hard - don't give up

I had implantation bleeding on 5dpt after a 5dt- thought it had all ended

Even  did 2 negative hpt at the weekend - so when otd came today I had pretty much given up all hope- but to my total surprise I got a BFP with hcg level of 380 

Hold on in there everyone xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Can I just ask what is probably a really stupid question?
I had my ET in Spain so they have given me a OTD to use the home test.  They said if negative I have to get the blood test done....is this something you just ring your GP to get done?


----------



## sonank

Angelx3 said:


> I think this is the end for me  lots of bleeding so it either hasn't worked or it's turned into a chemical pregnancy. Still going to test tomorrow on OTD just to confirm. Feeling deflated and heart broken


hi angelx3,
Really heart broken after hearing ur news abt bleeding. I have also tested in the evening today as it my 14th day tpday amd it waa BFN. I was actually sure that it didnt worked out. and i m sure that tomorrow my BFN will br confirmed. As i dint feel any symptoms thru out my 2ww. And really heart broken. Now if i got a BFP tomorrow in blood test tjan it would be a miracle .


----------



## Angelx3

Hope it's good news for u sonnark  

Angelcakes, I think mine has gone beyond implantation bleeding. I still have a fraction of hope that one of our two embies has stuck


----------



## Angelcakes

Angelx3 keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Angelx3

Thanx Angelcakes x


----------



## tassie

Really sorry to hear that *angelx*, my fingers are crossed for you and to others who are waiting in 2ww 

*8668dee* and *SSD* yes will test it over the weekends if it continues. Put my mind at ease


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Is it over for us? I woke up this morning with brown stuff, have been knicker watching all day and it hasnt got heavier but has got redder.

I did call our clinic and they have said that they cant tell me what this is and that it could be implantation or my Period arriving early. Im currently 11dp5dt isnt it too late for implantation bleeding?

Congratulations to those who have got there BFP and sorry to those who have a BFN.

xx


----------



## The_Lau76

I am so sorry to hear so many of you struggling today with BFN, spotting/bleeding and general low mood.

Sending you all   and   thoughts and   that those who are still to test on OTD get the perfect ending xx

AFM, I am 5dp5dt and went back to work today after 3 months off!!! Quite relaxed at work so all good. Took my mind off OTD a little.


----------



## Angelx3

I'm still   about tomorrow (don't ask me how) and I've just ordered pizza as a treat to take my mind off things. I've had a gluten free diet for ages in hope that it would help with fertility. I will be testing about 4.30am before my DH goes to work. What will be will be (but I will keep praying  )

Good luck for those testing tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Jo, hopefully it will stop and it's only ur emby(ies) nestling in


----------



## bumbling

Sounds like it's been a hard / heart-breaking day for lots of folks today. I'm so sorry to everyone who feels like it's all over  

MrsCLG and Sonank, I'm so sorry about your BFNs today, crossing everything for your OTDs.

Lukesmummy,  I'm sorry.  to you. 

Maymay, keeping everything crossed that it's implantation bleeding.

Angelx3, so glad you're  about tomorrow - sending more     your way. (I'll be testing tomorrow too, but not as early as you!)

Angelcakes - congrats on your BFP! Really fab (and heartening) news!

And welcome, Twinangelsmummy - fingers crossed for you. 

Lau, blimey, that must be a shock to the system! Glad it's all good and relaxed, and distracting.

Hope everyone else is doing OK. I'm fine but knackered (and nervous about tomorrow). I've been doing a fair bit of work but haven't got around to doing any of the local tourism stuff I planned to - I've just felt like hibernating. On the upside though, I now completely rock at computer backgammon... 

Hugs to all x


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Evening all spotting has been off and on through the day. If its af I wish she'd just stop messing around and come already its been 3 days now! Dee my otd is Friday so just clinging on to that tiny bit of hope I have a later implanter. 

Angel cakes congrats on your bfp gives me hope that things can change in time for otd. 

Sonak sorry about your bfn it sucks. 

Luke's mummy hope your feeling better. 

Jo fc it's implantation Hun

everyone testing tomorrow good luck. Fc for bfps x


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies

MrsSLG - So sorry for your BFN thinkin of you 

sonank - think your otd is same as mine tomorrow so sorry you got a bfn today hope things change for you tomorrow

angelX3 - sorry to hear of your bleeding really feel for you hope things change when you test tomorrow

afm - OTD tomorrow just did test tonight know I should do one in morning but know from both last preg by this time if its positive it will show through out day aswell we got nothing one clean line so bfn for us so gutted.  Feel so angry at the moment that could of had nice holiday with the money been so careful, not eatting certain foods, no drinking, resting, getting back from time out to do pills, spent 2 weeks holiday wasted and for nothing sorry for the downer just feeling really angry right now.

tbird x


----------



## 8868dee

Angelcakes: yay!! Well done hun xx so pleased for u xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry for your result traceytbird, please do test in the morning though to make sure. I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but I will be thinking of you, take care of yourself.


----------



## 8868dee

Angel and sonank: im so so hoping u get bfps tomorrow ladies x x x fx fx fx 

Jo: i hope its ur embies snuggling in deeper fx fx fx 

Lau: was it weird going bk to work ?? Hope u enjoyed it 

Bumbling : gl for tomorrow hun x i hate backgammon lol x 

Mrsclg: im sorry u r having bleeding still hun im keeping it all crossed that its a late implanter xxx 

Tbird: im so so sorry for ur bfn xx look after urself xxx 

Goodluck to everyone testing tomorrow fx fx fx for all of u xx 

 to everyone feeling low today or experiencing bleeding/cramps i really hope that its just implantation for u all xx take care xx


----------



## Angelx3

Did the test and unfortunately it was bfn. We knew it would be. We just need to come to terms with the fact that this is the end of the road. It's been emotional, stressful and expensive. We just don't have the funds to do anymore  

Wishing u all the best and hope there are lots of BFPs on here   xXx


----------



## 8868dee

Angel: im so so sorry it was a bfn hun xx its such a hard journey and long road to travel on and very expensive too sorry also u cant do anymore cycles hun goodluck in the future hun xx take care of urselfs xx


----------



## bumbling

tracytbird and Angelx3, I'm so so sorry for your BFNs. So, so hard. Take really good care of yourselves xx  

I've just tested and have a very faint second line on the cheapo Co-op own brand tests... Blimey. It is very faint indeed though so not getting excited yet - going to buy a CB digital test. 

 for everyone else testing today.


----------



## sonank

Hi Angelx3,

Sorry to hear about your BFN and no more try's. But dont loose hope. Money can be arranged but this dreams needs to be fulfilled as this is the asset of life and not the money. I know it is easy to say but I am also on the same track as you.

I also do not have funds coz this was my first try and we have taken a loan from Bank and funded our first cycle. i dont know what will I sell and arrange funds for my next cycle. But I am sure I will do it if required.

Also did my blood test today morning. Reports awaited. I know its BFN but still needs to be confirmed by blood test only. Yesterday night I was crying whole night and my hubby hold me and wiped my tears everytime amd make me calmed down after hours of crying. Its really expensive and stressful and painful too and at the end when we face BFN its totally devastated.

Take care of yourself and take some time. Time is a big healer.

Regards to you.....


----------



## 8868dee

Sonank: sorry u had a bad night hun i hope that u get ur bfp soom if not this cycle x do u have any frozen embryos ? Xxx it is expensive and long journey hun xxx


----------



## sonank

Hi Dee,

No frozens dear.  . Still a little hope is thr till blood test report. After that will decide what to do next....


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry Angelx3


----------



## 8868dee

Sonank: well i hope u get ur bfp hun gl xx am keeping my fingers crossed for ur bloods coming bk positive xx


----------



## bumbling

Sonank, thinking of you xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Big hugs *Angelx3*  So sorry!

*Bumbling* Congrats... a positive is a positive. Happy for you!

AFM, I woke up bleeding. It's over for me and my body is a complete failure. The self hatred has totally just sky rocketed. I'll try and phone hospital today to plead for a second shot but i'm kind of feeling like what's the point just now. I said all along that this was the bit I was scared about. They did their bit and put 2 babies that didn't have the genetic condition in me but my pathetic body would let them down. And here we are. I really feel broken just now.

Thanks for everything over the past week girls you are all amazing xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Bumbling: congrats hun and yes a positive line is a positive so pleased for u xxx 

Lukesmummy: im so so sorry hun its so hard sometimes isnt it xxx look after urself xxx


----------



## bumbling

Lukes mummy, I'm so sorry - you've been through so much. I wish you'd had a different result. Please be gentle with yourself xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Angelx3, sonank, mrsclg and tbird I'm so sorry for your bfns massive   to you. There's nothing anyone can say, I know xxx

Lukesmummy I'm sorry you've had such an awful night. I'm praying for you that it's still good news and please don't be so hard on yourself. IF is no-ones fault it's just the hideous card we're dealt. Sending you lots of love xxx

Bumbling a faint line is still a positive! Cautious congratulations for you! So exciting xxx

Lau, hope going back to work is helping! I've found working this week (albeit from home) has helped the days pass quicker. Hope the rest of your 2ww flies!xxx

Jo, fc for you that it's implantation bleeding Hun xxx

Good luck with POAS at the weekend tassie!xxx

Sorry if there's anyone I've missed, this thread moves so quickly!

AFM we caved (or rather plucked up the courage) to POAS last night and I'm cautiously excited to report a  ! OTD isn't until Friday, but I was 10dp5dt yesterday. We are totally gobsmacked as it was our first go and we never thought we'd be this lucky and also my symptoms seem to have abandoned me! Peed on 3 sticks so far and it's still positive! Can see I'm going to spend a lot on tests in the next few days.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Buttercupboo

So sorry to hear about your bfn Angel  

Lukesmummy - sending you big hugs  

Cautious congrats bumbling and mrs fox x


----------



## The_Lau76

Ladies - I wish I could scoop you all up and give you a massive hug ... I am so sorry for you BPN's and really hope that you find the strength (and funds) to try again xxx

Bumbling - sounds like a positive to me!!!  Tentative woo hoo x


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

Looks like its over for us. Woke up at 5am this morning to the worse periods pains ever!!! Awlful back pain and serious cramps and still bleeding so looks like AF is made her grand appearance!!! 

OTD isn't till Monday either so got ages for that blood test to actually confirm its over so I can arrange our next and probably final attempt! Feeling like crying all day but off to work to attempt a strong face for today!!!! 

Good luck to those testing today x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Firstly Sonank, Angel and Traceybird , huge hugs ladies, thinking of you......

Lukesmummy, massive hugs for you too - still hoping that you get a good result.

Twinangels - hi and welcome, good luck with your 2ww

Jo - all fingers crossed for an implantation bleed.  Have been reading Zita West book and it says bleeding is common after IVF right through trimester??

Angelcakes - CONGRATULATIONS
Mrs Fox and Bumbling - massive congrats to you too.  Would send you a lovely sticky dance but computer is playing up and wont let me add icons.  Will send them later and roll on OTD

Morning everyone else


----------



## The_Lau76

Mrs Fox ... a tentative WOO HOO for you on your BFP xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks ladies. Doesn't seem real!x


----------



## sonank

Dear all,
Congrats and regards to all who got BFP.  

My results are in and now this is official BFN. 

THIS IS MY LAST MESSAGE. HOPE ALL TGR LADIES WHO ARE WAITING GOT THE BFP. GOOD LUCK.

regards
sonank. Will come back soon with the second cycle and hope that will be my time.


----------



## The_Lau76

Sonank

So sorry - good luck with your next cycle. Great attitude. It WILL be you turn x


----------



## butterfly15

Hi All,

Just trying to catch up with everyone, congratulations to everyone with BFP!!!!!!  

So sorry to hear of the BFN's, big hugs to you all  

I am just at work but wanted to ask a general question.

A couple of days before EC I started getting very uncomfortable in my abdomen, to be expected, then since EC (last Tuesday) my abdomen has been so sore and bloated, painful all the time, so I put it down to the EC, ET and pessaries, plus my ovaries being enlarged which they told me at ET on Friday.

However, last night was really uncomfortable in bed all night, like period pains on and off.  However, this morning I have woken up with nothing, no pains at all just all of a sudden stopped.  First time in about 10 days I haven't had any pains.  Still very bloated though.  Anyone else have this at all?  It's like all the pain has just stopped, still mega hungry though, all the time.


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsfox: yay!! For the cautious bfp xxx congrsts hun xx 

Jo: so sorry u having af pains hun x hoping it stays away for u xxx 

Sonank: so so sorry for ur bfn hun take care of urself xxx gl next cycle xxx


----------



## coucou2009

Butterfly15, I would put that all down to the hormones running through your body. IT is weird how one day you feel x, y,z and the next nothing. It is normal and means nothing one way or another. So you are still in the game.

Good luck everyone


----------



## bumbling

Sonank, I'm so sorry. All the very best to you for your next cycle.

Jo, I'm sorry - really hope it's implantation bleeding, but what a long time to have to wait to confirm wither way  x

Butterfly, yep, I had cramps/pains appear and disappear at various times. I agree with Coucou - you can't tell anything from them and you're still very much in the game!

MrsFox: woo hoo!! Fantastic news. So pleased for you! I have also peed on three sticks now (including a digital stick in Tesco's toilets - classy) and, yep, it's all looking good for me too. Blimey! Thanks all for the congrats. xx

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks bumbling and dee! 

So sorry sonank, you're so strong. I wish you all the very best your next cycle.

Butterfly, agree with the others. You get so many cramps and twinges, it's par for the course. And they come and go like the wind. I have nothing but sore boobs today! Keep an eye on the bloating and monitor your weight though, rapid gain could mean OHSS but I'm sure you'll be fine.

Xxx


----------



## Dani B

Hi girls. Not been on for ages. Would just like to wish you all the best of luck.
Congrats to all the BFP's.
To the BFN's, I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle.

AFM, it's a BFN. Going to have a little holiday with hubby then start again in 6 months all fresh.

Best of luck to you all.

xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Dani: sorry for ur bfn hun x look after urself x gl for ur next treatment x and enjoy ur holiday xx


----------



## Dani B

Thanks my lovely. Best of luck for Friday. Hope you get a BFP  

xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you hun xx


----------



## CaroG

*Sharry* please could you add me. OTD 13 Sept. Thanks


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to the 2ww pupo lady xx hope it passes quickly for u xx


----------



## butterfly15

Thanks for your comments girls.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's I really don't know what to say.  Sending all of you big hugs  

Sharry can you add me please OTD 12 SEPT


----------



## Buttercupboo

Sending you big hugs sonank and dani  

Butterfly - I've been the same, symptoms coning and going bloating, sore boobs. Didn't have AF pains until off and on today. Bloating a bit better today, it tends to get progressively worse throughout the day. Trying to watch my diet and avoid foods which bloat and make the problem worse. Trying not to symptom spot and have decided not to test early. I only have 1 hpt test in the house which is waiting until otd x


----------



## Angelx3

Thanks for all your support ladies. I know this is going to sound negative but I guess I'm just meant to be the 'girl that always look in'. Feeling really alone.  

Big hugs to you Luke's Mummy. I think you've touched me in some way that you will always be in my thoughts x

Sorry to hear of the other bfn's  

Congrats for all the bfp's. wishing u the best of luck  

xXx


----------



## kirstielou

Bfn for me 2 guys xxx


----------



## Lady Hails

Hi

Had EC on Tuesday, currently waiting for ET. 
What I'm more concerned about is, quite a few people know I'm going through IVF and they are literally asking questions every two minutes. 

I don't mind telling them that it hasn't worked. But it's not telling them it has worked that is the problem. I'd like to keep it a secret until I was at least 12 weeks.

If anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated xx


----------



## butterfly15

Big hugs to BFN ladies  

Buttercup we have been so similar throughout this whole process, nice to have someone at the exact same stage. I have been exactly the same as you with regards to symptoms. On and off all the time and the bloating does get worse as the day goes on.


----------



## Angelx3

Sorry kirstielou  it looks like testing on 4th sept was not a good day for any of us


----------



## The_Lau76

Ladies - I am so sad for you all who have got BFN's ... I so wish I could change it for you! 
Wishing you time to heal and lots of hugs xx


----------



## Buttercupboo

Big hugs Kirstielou


----------



## BabyR

Far too many BFN over the past few days.  So sad we all deserve for this to work.

"At the end of the day all you need is hope and strength, hope that it will get better and strength to hold on until it does" 

BabyR xxxxx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi Ladies,

I'm so so sorry to hear of the BFN - it's so unfair.  There are no words to make it easier.  Thinking of you xx

Huge congratulations to all the BFP!

AFM - it's 2 days til my OTD and I started bleeding today.  It started watery pink, turned blood red but not much - just around 10 wipes and a tiny amount on sanitary pad.  It seems to have stopped now.

It's very difficult - I've had tears, then possibly a false sense of hope now the bleeding has ceased (for the time being)  I guess tonight will be the test,  I always start my period when I'm asleep - If I manage to get through to tomorrow morning (ie no more bleeding) I'll feel I'm still in with a chance.

I think it's too late for an implantation bleed, but possibly old blood from implantation a few days ago?? (can that happen) and/or just a light bleed or more than likely the start of AF.

Best wishes for everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## shelley77

Hey girls xx so unfair all these bfn I'm still a week off testing and I'm convinced its not worked I've completely no symptoms of any thing even the pesseries I've no sore boobs blini pains no nothing wish I did least I no somthing was going on feel alone and useless as a woman we all just want to be mummy's x


----------



## butterfly15

Hi Shelley you are testing the same time as myself and Buttercup! We have no symptoms either but I'm not expecting anything until next week at least if I am going to have any as implantation won't happen until at least over the weekend!

Keep your chin up, I had a negative day too


----------



## The_Lau76

Charlie & lola -  fingers crossed that this is just a little spotting and nothing more.. Sending   and   and  

Shelley - please try to stay strong! This 2ww is so taxing. I am swinging between positivity and believing that this hasn't worked. But I keep telling myself that I cannot change the outcome. I had sore boobs but that has gone away now..don't think too much about symptoms or lack of symptoms. Neither can tell you whether it has worked our not honey xx


----------



## shelley77

What's up with us all xxxx


----------



## shelley77

We just all want this so much it's heartbreaking xxx


----------



## Bemy

Oh I feel so desperately sadden by everyone's dashed hopes and dreams today. 

I can't imagine what you and all your partners are going through right now. This is a horrible journey and this must be the lowest most rocky point for you all if not the end of the line for some. It seems so cruel. I really pray that you can find peace for your next step wether that is more treatment or other avenues. Don't forget how wonderful you are, even if you feel your body has failed you. You are all amazing ladies, choose to not let this sadness overwhelm you and take the joy out of your life (easier said than done). 

I wish you every success in your next steps.

With lots of love

Beth xxx


----------



## butterfly15

Hey Lau, hugs to you too sending you some positive vibes


----------



## traceytbird80

dani, kirstyloo, sonank so sorry for your bfn thinkin of you 

angelx3 - so sorry for your bfn its hard when its end of the road take care of yourself 

afm - otd today and still bfp so all confirmed now end of treatment so heartbroken.  Lost my dear mum on 4th april 2013 then father in law 4th july 2013 now ivf bfn 4th sept 2013 they always say things happen in 3's just thought after all thats been taken from us this year we were due a bit of good luck 

Well done to all those BPF

Saw a little heart shaped wall plate that I had to buy yesterday it read: 

Cherish Yesterday,
Dream Tomorrow,
Live Today

thought is was lovely 

tbird x


----------



## 8868dee

Big massive hugs to all u ladies that got bfns today am thinking of u xx look after urself xx 

Kirstylou: so so sorry for ur bfn hun look after urself xx 

Charlie and lola: fingers crossed its just a little spottinc hun xx keeping it all crossed that af stays away xxx  

Tbird: so sorry for ur bfn today too hun look after urself xx


----------



## littlewhisper

I havn't managed to post on this thread much yet trying to keep up but today was such a momentously sad one for so many I just wanted to give  Angelx3, Lukesmummy, Sonank , Traceybird,  Dani and Kirstilou a massive  . It such a cruel thing and we are all on the edge with this whole process.

But no one should feel lonely there are so many ladies going through similar experiences right now and know that you are not Useless or not a woman, it's so easy to feel that way but it takes such strength to go through this and even more to move on if you have to , knowing that this life has other plans for you. Take care of yourselves   xx

Traceybird that was a lovely quote  

Shelley you keep your chin up its early Days yet for you, butterfly and buttercup , there won't be any significant symptoms the first week.  The second isn't much better because you don't know what to think.

I keep getting on and off cramps but boobs are less sore , they were never that bad and not heavy ( but I am small chested  ) just feels like AF coming but trying not to pay attention  

Bemy and Lau hope you're getting on ok and staying positive xx

Congratulations on the BFPs !! Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Mean't to say CHarlie ad Lola you're not out til your out hun, you hang in there xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Thanks Butterfly   

LW - hanging in there. I have quite a 'what will be will be' attitude to live. Cannot change the outcome at all so hoping hoping hoping xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

. Please let me get through the day without any more scary bleeding. Really trying to stay as calm as possible. Hoping I've got some hope left for a   tomorrow.  

Good luck to all ladies in waitingv  xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Kirstylou, Dani and traceytbird - huge     ladies.    for you whichever route you decide to go from here.

Morning everyone else, hope you are all staying strong


----------



## kellyjake04

Morning Ladies 

I'm Just Starting My 2WW  Had My Transfer Yesterday.

Sorry to the ladies who got BFNs   x

Congrats To the ladies who have their BFPs xx


----------



## charlie and lola

Hi Ladies,

I'm Out (as the Dragon Den's might say) 

Full flow period this morning.  Feeling numb atm 

It was our last chance.  


Lots of luck for people testing today and tomorrow  - wishing you all a bfp.

xx


----------



## billabong

Hi ladies

I've just found this thread and have tried to catch up...it's a busy one!
Well it was my OTD yesterday, I got a BFP! My levels were ony 62 though. 
What levels have you ladies had on OTD? 
I have had numerous BFPs in the past but sadly all but one ended in a mc.  
My little boy had a level of 29 on OTD. His levels more than doubled every 2 days and all went well. 
Unfortunately I've had 58 before and although the levels did rise they weren't doubling. Well I'm in again for bloods in the morning, so praying for 125+. 

My thoughts are with all the ladies that sadly got BFNs, sending you all big hugs. Please take care.


----------



## The_Lau76

Charlie and Lola... I am so sorry to hear your news .. Nothing will make things feel better at the moment but spend time looking after yourself xxx sending you big hugs xx


----------



## bumbling

Dani, Kirstielou, traceytbird and charlie & lola - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you all - look after yourselves xx

I hope everyone else is hanging in there during the awful 2ww.

Billabong, congrats on your BFP! (I can't help with your question, sorry - my clinic doesn't do bloods.)


----------



## sarahsuperdork

billabong - Mine was 121 on OTD but it does depend on what your OTD is as well, some clinics test 14dpo (egg collection) and others 14dpt. Mine was 14dpo (9dpt5dt). Congratulations on your BFP and good luck. 

Sorry to hear about the BFNs, wishing you all lots of love.


----------



## Buttercupboo

Sending you big hugs Charlie and Lola and tbird. Tbird your post made me cry. I wish you all the best for some good news, you deserve it. 

I know how heartbreaking a bfn is. Be kind to yourselves


----------



## surrogate013

Can you add me please  7 insems this cycle OTD 16th September xx


----------



## Bemy

Evening everyone.

Charlie and Lola, tbird: I am so sorry. Sending you lots of love xxx

Kellyjake: hey lady, lovely to see you on here, sending lots of positive sticky vibes your way.

LW: loving the picture of your dog. I too am a small breasted lady (kinda sounds like a type of bird) but my boobs have been agony since last week. I get waves of feeling like I'm going to start my period, but a lot of people keep saying that is normal. I feel that maybe the cyclogest has something to do with a lot of my symptoms though. 

Hello and lots of love,   and   sticky vibes to everyone will waiting and hoping. I must say I definitely think this is the worst part - not knowing. I feel insane, DH says he poops himself each time I text him as he is convinced I'm going to tell him my period has arrived. I kindly informed him that each time I go to the loo I am petrified there will be blood on the tissue! This I no way to live!

AFM: this morning I did test - I could resist anymore as I knew it was 14 days since EC even though OTD is Monday. It was a positive - a pretty faint line but the same on 2 tests. Still not getting hopes up too much but DH has been out and bought clearblue as the others were just tesco cheapest. I may Poas later. I know I'm kidding myself as surely it can't happen this early but I felt so nauseous about an hour ago and its just disappeared. Roll on Monday so I know its official. Then bob just needs to make it to early scan. Man more waiting!!!! SSD: I actually started talking to bob today, you'd be proud!

Sending love to you all. God bless xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Hey Bemy   I'm Finally Here lol. Don't feel so far  behind now lol. Fingers Crossed For Your Positive To Keep showing Up xx


----------



## 8868dee

Rock a hurdle: im also testing tomorrow hun gl to us all testing tomorrow xx


----------



## butterfly15

Hey ladies,

So sorry for BFN's, sending you all big hugs  

Congratulations to the BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!

I am one week into my 2ww and trying really hard to not get impatient.  One minute I am determined not to test until my OTD, then it was two days before OTD and now Sunday lol!  Got to not buy any tests that way I am not tempted 

After having no cramps at all yesterday today I have had some, all very strange.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Bemy - Cautious congratulations! A positive is a positive  I got mine on a poas test 12 days past EC so it's looking good! I'm glad you've started talking to bob, I chat to billy all the time. Crossing everything for OTD for you.


----------



## bumbling

Oh Bemy, I'm so delighted for you!! Yaaay! Roll on Monday and it being official. xx

Dee and everyone else testing tomorrow - wishing you the very very very best of luck xx


----------



## shelley77

Hey girls I've a week to go and feel completely normal fine in fact really wish I had some sort of pains least I would feel somthing happening xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Aww massive congratulations Bemy! I know what you mean, it's hard to believe its real. I've done 4 tests so far! OTD tomorrow so I might start to believe it then. Hope bob is a sticky bean!

Big big   to the bfns and those feeling low. This is such a hard journey and you're all so strong.

AFM can't wait to call the clinic tomorrow on OTD with our news. Hope the bloods and scan are soon, more blinking waiting!xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Charlie and lola: so sorry af arrived hun xx look after urself xx 

Billabong: congrats on the bfp hun and gl with bloods tomorrow hope they are rising nicely xx 

Buttercup: goodluck resisting the early testing im glad i didnt test early now xx 

Bumbling: thank hun xx  how are u ? 

Bemy: cautious congratulations hun xx xxx gl test day monday but id sat that is a true result x 2 lines is s positive no matter how faint xx


----------



## kellyjake04

Hi Ladies.....If I had my transfer yesterday lunchtime.....today am I 1dp5dt or 2dp5dt x


----------



## Bemy

Thanks ladies. Trying to stay grounded. DH bought the clearblue so I may POAS in the morning - will have to take a photo of result for DH though as there is no chance he'll get up when I do as I walk the dog at 5:30. Lazy git. 

Mrs fox: I'm excited for you, I hope it feels real when you call the clinic to confirm. Eek that's exciting. 

Question: those who are positive how long have you to wait from OTD to early scan. My clinic said it'd be 3/3 and 1/2 weeks. Is that the same for everyone? I'm not even sure I have to go in for a blood test either if its BFP? A lot of you have been talking about levels - what levels? Forgive my ignorance but I have no clue what levels you're talking about or what they mean  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow. I hope it's brilliant news xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Cautious congratulations Bemy, but actually you were another I had a feeling about   so hope it's all confirmed for you hun xx    glad you liked the photo of my silly puppy, suddenly thought it just looks lie a pile of legs, bits and a tail !   he's peeking out from his paws ! 

Congratulations to any ther BFPs that I missed! Xx

AFM I am clearly a complete chicken as far too scared to test. My blood test is tomorrow morning so might test after that but d'you think it's ok not to use first morning urine? Just don't want the clinic to be the ones to tell me  

I just feel that hpt jinx me I've never got as far as testing before but have taken them out the packet and then on cue AF arrives !  . So trying to hold strong have had scarily strong cramps last few days and sore boobs at night but not so ore during the day. Anyway just    tomorrow is life changing in a good way  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## 8868dee

LW: Its OTD tomorrow hun so i rekon as long as u limit ur fluid intake 2 hours before testing then it will be concentrated enough to lick it up and most tests state that u can test anytime of day just restrict intake as too much fluid can dilute the test xx hope this helps xx goouck to us both hun xxx

Goodluck to us all testing tomorrow xx 

Gl to all having ec, scans and et tomorrow xx


----------



## The_Lau76

So I buckled and decided to test this morning which is two days early and it is a tentative  
There is definitely a cross for pregnant ... It is 15 days past trigger so pretty sure that is out of my system 
DH and I are going to test again tomorrow and then on OTD Sunday xxxx
Still scared!!! But a little excited x


----------



## butterfly15

Lau thats fantastic congratulations!!!!!!!!!!  

You have given me hope that no symptoms is not necessarily an indication of BFN!


----------



## The_Lau76

Thanks butterfly ... I had funny cramps and left sided stretching and sort of ovary pain last night so was thinking that AF was coming so decided to test so they I wouldn't be disappointed x
Symptom free seems to be just fine xx


----------



## 8868dee

Congratulations lau xxx well done hun xxx 

Goodluck testing today everyone  hope we get the bfps we deserve xx 

Goodluck to all whos is having scans,et and ec today xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Dee - you are testing today aren't you 
Good luck everyone on testing xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yes hun i am x about to leave for blood test in a minute im gonns do a hpt when i get back as dont wanna wait all day for result xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Fingers crossed for you xx hope it is a BFP xx


----------



## daisypops

Huge congrats to the BFPs!!  I very nearly gave in to early testing this morning but managed to restrain myself for one more day!  All my AF pains seem to have vanished and all I'm left with is a tight feeling across my whole stomach as if I've done a million sit ups!? Anyone heard of this being a symptom by any chance?


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Congtats on your bfp lau!  

Gl to dee and all those testing and poas today! 

My cycle buddies have gone quiet and im 5dp5dt battling with will power not to poas so thought id join in the hope that it will help me get over myself and at least make it through the weekend. Otd is 12/9/13. So far had cramps post transfer but i was still sore from ec and tricky transfer. Nips teeny bit sore. Occassional twinge but so similar to af, nothing new. 

Is anyone else hoping to get thru the weekend without bursting the bubble? X


----------



## MrsG&lt;3MrG

Congrats to all the bfps the last couple of days fc there are plenty more to come  

Sorry for the bfns it totally sucks

Afm official bfn this morning. Knew it would be but still sad. 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## The_Lau76

So sorry mrsCLG ... Sending hugs   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Daisy: fingers crossed its good signs hun xx


----------



## bumbling

Woo hoo, congrats Lau!! Tentatively delighted for you. Dancing bananas to follow on Sunday. (Yep, I've been testing daily just to check that that faint line keeps getting darker and wasn't remnant trigger shot - it does keep getting darker...)

MrsCLG, I'm so sorry 

Dee and LW, thinking of you both this morning - and Daisypops, all the best for tomorrow!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry MrsCLG. 

Congratulations Lau, knew little Chicken would make it! Good luck for OTD but sounds like a good positive. I'm getting ready with the dancing bananas!

Good luck to those testing today.


----------



## charlie and lola

Congratulations ladies with BFP - I'm so pleased for you! 

Sadly for me it's a official negative.  I knew yesterday when my period started proper - but it still hurts  

For everyone else that has the dreaded bfn - look after yourselves.

Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy with those BFP.

Love Charlie and Lola xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsclg: im so sorry for ur bfn hun xx look after urself xxx sending u hugs hun xxx  
Greenbeans: goodluk for the 12th hun x and step away from the pee sticks lol xx 

Bumbling: thank you hun xxx 

SSD: thanks hun xx 

Charlie and lola: so sorry its a bfn hun look after urself hugs to u hun xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Aww congratulations Lau! Fantastic news! Hope you're feeling ok?

MrsCLG and Charlie and Lola, so sorry for your bfns. Sending you a big squeezes  .

Good luck for today littlewhisper and dee. Fingers crossed for more BFPs!

Sorry daisypops, I've not had that as a symptom but I really think everyone is different.

Welcome newbies! Hope everyone's EC and ET has gone ok! Lots of luck to you all.

AFM it's OTD today and I've done the clinic test and it's a definite BFP on that too! Finally feel like I can get excited. Going to ring the clinic in a bit.

Lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Buttercupboo

Big hugs mrs clg. Look after yourself. 

Congrats on official bfp mrs fox x


----------



## The_Lau76

Mrs fox - woo hoo official BFP ... Congratulations honey


----------



## bumbling

Mrs Fox: Congrats!     Hope the call to the clinic went well. x


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

Congratulations to those who have got their BFP this week and good luck for those receiving their test results today!!

So sorry to hear of all the BFN, seems to be more of those at the moment, lets hope we get a few more BFPs in the next couple of weeks.

AFM I'm really confused.  Currently 14dp5dt and got my period on Tuesday. So game over for me, but my friends and family keep telling me to stay positive till OTD which is Monday. And that they know loads if people who have periods and are still pregnant, don't believe that for a moment. 

So I thought I might do a HPT, only cheap ones and didnt want to waste any money for a BFN to have a very faint positive line appear!!!! That was last night and I tested again this morning and the positive line is still there but fainter. I'm so confused now, I've been googling whether testing while on your period would make an inaccurate result but can't seem to find anything. 
Do any of you ladies know anything about this, although I got excited for a few minutes I then thought that its obviously wrong and inaccurate as I have my AF!! 



Xx


----------



## CaroG

Huge congrats *Mrsfox* on your BFP


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsfox: yay!! Congrats hun so so happy for u xx thanks for the well wishes xx 

Afm: on way bk from clinic just gotta wait now till this afternoon xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Jo1984 - there are women who have periods and are pregnant as well. Does your clinic do bloods or is it POAS? 
If they do not do bloods I would be tempted to ask them to do them or your GP if you are still getting positive tests. 
Good luck and I am hoping that your family are right xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Morning Ladies

Firstly Mrs Fox, Mrs CLG, Charlie and Lola - huge    ladies

Billabong and Lau WOOHOO, sending huge sticky danes      

Bemy - sounding good.  My scan is at 7weeks, though my otd was at 19dpO, so I only have a 2 and a half week wait.  I also have no idea shat my levels are as my test was a poas and I won't see my clinic till scan.  Desperately avoiding poas every day and trying to be really pos, but its another long wait 

Jo- afraid I have no real knowledge of this but it sounds like your trigger shot should certainly be out of your system.  I have all fingers crossed that your line will be getting stronger 

Greenbeans - morning hon, hold on in there

Good luck everyone else testing today


----------



## jo1984

Hi Lau, thank you for replying. My clinic do do bloods and I go on Monday morning. So will know either way on Monday, just seems so long away!!! 

Xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

mrsCLG and charlie and lola so sorry   

congrats on your BFP Mrs Fox!

jo - i would get bloods done. ive not heard of fake results whilst bleeding. 

top of the morning to you benbeculagirl


----------



## The_Lau76

Jo1984 - hang in there. It is a long wait but you still have hope so try to distract yourself over the weekend and spoil yourself as well xx


----------



## butterfly15

Good luck everyone testing today!

Congratulations on the BFP's!!!

Greenbeans, I am OTD on 12th too same as Shelley and I am starting to go stir crazy too but really going to try and hold off until then.


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Thanks ladies! Phone call to the clinic went well and they were over the moon for us. Have to wait 3 weeks today for our scan. Think it will be a nerve wracking wait!x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

right butterfly and shelly im gonna look to yous to get through the crazzzzy days of sneaking up first thing and then feeling guilty about the undercover operation im contemplating 

mrs fox - theres a 3ww after the 2ww!?!    pfft   enjoy it hon


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Haha! Yes greenbeans, there sure is and then more after that I'm sure! If it was all a test of patience, all these lovely ladies would have their much deserved BFPs!xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all i have been for bloods just waiting on a call but i have managed to pluck up the courage to do a frer hpt and omg omg i have got a   so shocked right now x just hope phonecall says bfp aswell x


----------



## The_Lau76

Oh dee .... Wooo hoooo!!! I am sure that the blood test will match ... Congrats xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Lau: thanks hun xx i do hope it matches but there is always that little part saying no it wont but fx it does xx


----------



## 8868dee

Jo: u still have hope hun like lau said x i would get either clinic or gp to do bloods that way u will know for sure gl xx 

Greenbeans and mrsfox: this whole process is always about waiting lol


----------



## butterfly15

Congratulations!  More BFP's!!!!!!

Greenbeans I won't if you don't lol!  This time next week we will know!  eeeek!


----------



## 8868dee

Its official i am pregnant with a hcg level of 259 she said thats a good strong positive xxx over the moon xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Wow dee .. That is a good number !!
Woooooo hoooooo congratulations (officially)


----------



## kellyjake04

Congrats  Dee  xx


----------



## Bemy

Wow! Loads of  official  today. Great news girls, I'm really happy for you          

I still don't know what a good HCG level would be. I don't get a blood test if mine is positive. 

Mrs Fox: I hope the 3 week wait isn't as bad as the 2ww but then you'll have a whole 7 and a bit months of worry. 

AFM: I'm slowly getting excited, did a clearblue this morning and in less than 30secs it was positive. It still won't feel real till Monday but I'm coming to terms with bob still being in there. It still seems like forever to wait. I'm still on knicker watch though, feel like I won't stop analysing everything till scan. I feel huge already too and I know its impossible to have put on anything from the pregnancy but could it still be due to treatment etc. I'm the biggest I've been in years and it seems to be all around my belly. Ulgh. Anyone else feel like this?

Is anybody else's partners steering well clear of hanky panky?! I may have to beg mine soon, he won't go near me till Monday and even contemplated waiting till 6 week danger window is over too! I may spontaneously combust.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

amazing congrats on your BFP dee!!!    x

butterfly - is that a dare?    here's to happy friday's x

bemy - thats great news. i get your caution but though   your dp is being v sweet!


----------



## Bemy

Green beans: aw I know he is but I think he is scared and over cautious which I can imagine will drive me insane if we are blessed enough to see this pregnancy full term. He had a neonatal death and numerous miscarriages with his ex-wife so he's really  ing himself. How long have you got till OTD? Mine is Monday. Need it to arrive. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you everyone xxx i cant believe it xxxx 

Gl everyone else who has tests or scans or et or ec today xxx 

Congrats bemy xxx in less than 30 secs thats really good xxx


----------



## butterfly15

WOW BFP's!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!     

Greenbeans I dare you.........................   happy Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## billabong

Just wanted to say thanks but had my bloods back today and they have gone down to 42   So it's just a matter of time now. 
Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Oh billabong I am sorry ... Sending hugs xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

billabong - im so sorry   

Bemy - aww thats totally understandable, but im sure you can fish out all the evidence about orgasms and happy babies....actually made it up but im sure you find something like that on dr google    
We're next Thursday but the temptation was too much last time i was in the pure desperado poas addicts   You should plan out the weekend, try keep yourself occupied, perhaps bake a cake (carrot to be on the healthy side) although if it was me id be probably be starting a spreadsheet for the next 9 months!!  stay sane xx

butterfly - oooft i might just have to take you on then. I was always the one chapping the doors as a kid.   x


----------



## butterfly15

So sorry to hear that billabong sending you big hugs xxx

Greenbeans I am so tempted to test Tuesday! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

CONGRATULATIONS dee!    

Bemy - I think I feel similar, I look and feel four MONTHS pregnant, not four weeks. My abdomen is all bloated out and it feels tight when I take a really deep breath. It's all around my belly as well. I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow and check out the damage because I've been avoiding the scales the whole way through treatment. I'm not in any pain though so I'm guessing it can't be OHSS, especially since I was low risk to start with.

billabong - So sorry to hear your news, this really is a crazy rollercoaster.


----------



## Buttercupboo

Ssd - I feel like that too. I've weighed myself everyday through the cycle and I've put on less than 2 pounds but I can't fit in my trousers and my bras are super tight. I bought a new mac last month and tried it on over a blazer in the shop to make sure I could wear it over my work clothes. I put it on this morning over a t shirt and could barely fasten it!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Buttercupboo - How long are you on the progesterone for (if you're using it)? I have just 3 more days to go, my clinic don't give any more than that. I'm relieved because it's playing absolute havoc with my stomach.


----------



## Buttercupboo

I have pessaries until otd which is another week. Halfway through woo hoo!

If I get a bfp I'll have another 2 weeks of the pessaries.


----------



## 8868dee

Billabong: oh hun im so so sorry xx look after urself xx

Butterfly: thanks hun xx 

SSD: aww thanks hun xxx am so excited xxx


----------



## daisypops

Oh my god, its only bloody worked! - BFP!!


----------



## 8868dee

Woohoo daisy so so pleased for u hun xxx long may the bfps continue xx


----------



## Bemy

Billabong: I am so sorry xxx

Daisypops: whoop whoop whoop! Congratulations sweetie. Amazing news. 

Greenbeans: ha ha - I'm going to make up my own statistics and convince him ha ha! 

Ssd & buttercupboo: I'm so glad I'm not on my own with this massive belly thing. It's been the summer hols and I usually put on a few pounds but my belly has never looked like this, ever and as our Billys and bobs are only the size of a poppy seed right now I can only assume it is the progesterone! I'm thinking it could still be our ovaries enlarged too as dr said mine were 'huge' when I went for ET. 

AFM: 2 days till OTD. really hoping its still positive, not going to test again till then I've decided I'm just going to enjoy the time I am pregnant, even if it doesn't last long as it may never happen. Right now I'm pregnant and I'm bloody happy, ecstatic, over the moon and overwhelmed with that. 

Have a great Saturday lovely ladies xxx


----------



## CaroG

*Daisypops* CONGRATULATIONS!!! Another BFP for our front page, amazing


----------



## butterfly15

Yay congratulations Daisypops woohoooo


----------



## kellyjake04

Daisy Congrats


----------



## butterfly15

Hey girls trying to work out what POAS means??

Shelley and Buttercup are you tempted to test early too?


----------



## jo1984

Hi butterfly

Poas means pee on a stick

Xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Daisy pops - woooo hoo    

Morning ladies 
AFM, did another test today and the line is darker than yesterday and came up within about 20 seconds as I watched!!! OTD tomorrow x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

CONGRATULATIONS daisypops!


----------



## BabyR

Congratulations to daisy pops, the lau and dee and anyone else with BFP 

Hugs and payers to those with BFN

I am testing tomorrow? Is anyone else?

BabyR


----------



## shelley77

I'm very tempted really tempted but I've 6 days left and don't want to have a wrong result I feel like I did before treatment absolutely fine no bleeding so I'm great full for that xxx 
Well done guys on the bfp woooooo hooooo


----------



## daisypops

Thanks everyone.  Me and DH are on cloud nine at the mo. Its the first time I've ever seen a positive test and I cried my eyes out when I saw it!

This time last week I was crying all weekend coz of my familiar tummy aches and pains and had convinced myself it hadn't worked - just shows you never know!


----------



## The_Lau76

BabyR - my official OTD is tomorrow so I am with you honey xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

congrats on your bfp daisypops    

butterfly - its a battle of wills every morning to hold off and now you are throwing tuesday into the mix!  how many days past ec is your otd? mines 16 so way past normal testing time...but will try to wait  

bemy - it could be from treatment or pregnancy. mines started to go down and i want it back cause i feel its a ba sign. enjoy being preggo!

BabyR - gl tomorrow    and to lau but you are well on yer way


----------



## Buttercupboo

Congrats daisy pops    

Butterfly. Halfway through the 2ww   I won't be testing early. On my last cycle I started bleeding extremely heavily 12 days post transfer so want to wait until otd.

Greenbeans - my otd is 16 days post EC too.


----------



## butterfly15

Greenbeans you are making me chuckle! I am going to try and wait until my OTD Thursday, same as Buttercup I will be 16 days past EC!

Yay Buttercup half way there! This time next week we will know eeek!

Shelley I feel the same as you no real symptoms to report and anything I do get I blame the progesterone.

XxxxX


----------



## bumbling

Billabong, I'm gutted for you, I'm so sorry. What a rollercoaster, and what a harsh outcome. Thinking of you


----------



## bumbling

Dee and daisypops:      Such fantastic news!! xx

BabyR: Yep, it's my OTD tomorrow too (although I've cheated!). Good luck!

Bx


----------



## CaroG

I think the 2WW is going to send me a tad loopy! Rather tearful today for some reason. Feeling bit hyper but trying not to do too much. I have a very very irregular cycle but the times I do get AF I'm hyper and tearful a couple of days before.   it's not that about to make an appearance. My sister has just called to see if I am free to meet her in Cambridge so shall sort myself out and do that. Hey, a bit of retail therapy cures all doesn't it!?! Guess emotions are bound to be all over the place. I think I will actually be glad to get back to work on Monday, it's been good to rest after ET but too much time to think and worry.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Buttercup - you sound very determined to hold out, hopefully you will rub off on Butterfly (and me)  

bumbling - cheated in a   good way right! massive congrats on your bfp.

shelly / butterfly - i feel like i get no symptoms, only getting symptoms after taking the presaries, but I lay there in the morning and think lazy druggie embies    

caro - everyone has up days and bad days on this horrendous journey, enjoy the shopping! whens otd?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

CaroG - All those hormones zipping around in there can make you feel tearful. Hope you have a lovely day with your sister - retail therapy is definitely a good cure!

Greenbeans and butterfly - You're both doing so well not sneaking a peek.

Lau and BabyR - Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly15

Hang in there CaroG, join Buttercup, Greenbeans and myself, we are making sure we don't test early although I still think I want to do it Tuesday, my OTD is Thursday.  I think the thing that is stopping me is I don't have a preganany testing stick at home apart from the POAS set the hopsital gave me which I am saving for my OTD.  I feel if I go and buy one my AF will arrive just to spite me lol!  Silly I know.  So trying hard to hold off buying one, that way I can't test.

I have been so positive but then the last two days I am just starting to get anxious now about the outcome as I know as time goes on either I will start bleeding or not and I am dreading it if I do start AF.  But I guess what will be will be and I can't change it.  My friend fell pregnant naturally and she tested 10 days past ovulation and it was negative, she tested 12 days after and it was negative and when she tested on the day her period was due 14 days after ovulation it was positive, everyone is different.

Congratulations Bumbling  

Hey SSD how are you doing??  Any symptoms yet?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi butterfly, if you make it to OTD without testing I'll be so proud.  I just couldn't do it. As soon as you buy one, you'll test so you do right not getting the temptation in the house! I'm doing well thank you, a few minor symptoms (sore and heavy boobs, more tired than usual) but nothing much of note. Just waiting for that morning sickness to kick in.  I almost WANT to have more symptoms so I can feel that it's definitely going ok! If only we could have a window inside to make sure.


----------



## butterfly15

Glad you are feeling good Sarah, that is the one thing I dread most, morning sickness, I don't mind at home but at work I would be so embarrassed!  Plus how do you hide it from people when you are being sick every morning?  Then again we may be lucky and not get any, fingers crossed!

Did you get any AF cramps or spotting during the 2ww?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I had to tell my work because I wanted so long off for treatment that it only seemed fair to say why so at least I don't have to worry about hiding it if I feel rough, can't be easy if you haven't told anyone though! I had cramps from 2dpt - 5dpt, then only the odd one after that. No spotting at all. I'm still getting the odd cramp here or there, which my sister-in-law tells me is normal and can last for months. I don't think my sanity will hold out that long.  I wasn't nervous or fretting at all until I got my BFP! Just counting down to that first scan now.


----------



## butterfly15

Thanks Sarah, I have told my boss, but no one else at work, just because of having time off etc, she has been fantastic to be honest. We are in a large open plan office of about 100 and I look after a team of 6.  I will probably have to tell my team if I get bad sickness.

Yes apparently the cramps can last all the way through, but I guess there are so many chnges taking place inside it is hardly surprising.  I had cramps up until 5dpt and just on and off since Thursday,  I just put it down to the progesterone.

Have a nice Saturday evening hun xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

And you, not long til OTD now! 

Hope everyone is well this evening.


----------



## Lilly83

Hi girls


Please can I join you, can you add me to the list please
I just had my first ICSI, EC 03/09 ET 06/09

2 x top grade 3 day embies on board

OTD 23/09

They make you wait 17 days at St Mary's  

Lilly xx


----------



## butterfly15

Welcome Lily!  Good luck!  17 days is a long time, I definately wouldn't be able to wait that long, what is the reason for it?
xx


----------



## Lilly83

Thankyou!

I have no idea they just always say that, I have tested my trigger out and it's gone already after 6 days,  and I know it's naughty but I will be testing early, think I would rather ease myself into it if its a no and have it never build up to a line, rather than OTD and bang! BFN

Butterfly, I have seen you on the board but not read back through posts, have you been good and not tested yet? 

Lilly xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Lilly, I totally understand where you're coming from. We started testing at 9dp5dt for the same reason. Also I didn't want to test with a digital because I thought the words 'not pregnant' would be so much worse than not getting the two lines. Funny how different things make you feel differently. Good luck xxx


----------



## BabyR

Thanks for the gl ladies

Welcome lily

Just been to loo and got spotting really hope it's not AF. When I was out today had lower back pain too.

Roll on 5am for OTD - gotta do it early as DH off to work.

BabyR


----------



## Runnerbean35

Hi everyone,

Just had ET today and would like to join this thread.  I have been on the August/September thread for IVF so thought this one might be useful now too. My OTD is quite late on the 20/09 (EC was 02/09) but I will so bend early and take a test...  Looking forward to symptom spotting driving me mad for two weeks.


----------



## CaroG

3 days after ET and just started getting spotting after urinating, rather worried AF might be on its way


----------



## sarahsuperdork

BabyR - Wishing you a positive result tomorrow - literally. 

CaroG - You're right where implantation is supposed to happen, try not to worry. Not everyone gets spotting around that time but many do, I have my fingers crossed for you that it's a good sign. 

Hi Runnerbean! Nice to see lots of us cycle buddies over here.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi lilly & runnerbean   welcome to the 2ww madness  

caro - ssd is right, that could well be implantation bleed.


----------



## butterfly15

Hey Lily yes I have been good so far tempted to test Tuesday 

sounds like implantation Carog try not to worry xx

Hey runnerbean xx


----------



## BabyR

Morning ladies

OMG - it's only gone and worked! It's a BFP!!!!

Just need to get confirmation from my clinic tomorrow

BabyR


----------



## bumbling

Ha, massive congrats BabyR!! Brilliant news!

I am now also official. Phew!

Good luck, Lau xx


----------



## Lady Hails

Got ET today!! Wooooo! Literally counting down the days until OTD (which is 17/9) this past week has been awful :-( think its because I was advised to rest. Hate not being able to do anything!

Good luck to everyone else 
X


----------



## butterfly15

Yay congratulations bumbling and babyR!!!!! Woohoo!!!!  

Good luck for ET ladyhails xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Bumbling and babyR my test buddies Wooooooooo hoooooo
  

And AFM, I can also confirm that it is a   

Sharry - can you change the front page xxx


----------



## Lilly83

Thanks for the welcome wishes girls, so nice seeing theses BFPs, well done girls!!

Mine really is a late OTD isn't it, people in for EC after me are testing before me, it's 20 days after EC for me (17 after ET)

Mrs Fox glad I'm not the only one that thinks like that, I have loads of respect for people that resist til OTD


Lilly xx


----------



## CaroG

Congratulations on you official BFP's ladies, well done x


----------



## CaroG

Gutted, looks like its over for me. AF arrived at 4am this morning. Had hoped last nights spotting was just implantation bleeding but sadly not. This is proper AF    I knew it was going to arrive as had all my usual AF symptoms yesterday.


----------



## The_Lau76

Oh CaroG ... I am so sorry but am holding out that it is not the case for you xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh my days i am not on for 1 day and there is 5 more pages  i love this thread  

Bemy: 1 day till OTD gl gl gl hun x really hoping that it stay positive for u hun xxx  

Lau: goodluck for OTD hun xxxx 

Babyr: thanks hun for the wishes xxx  sending you a massive gl for testing today hun xxx 

Billabong: thinking of u hun xxx 

Bumbling: aww thanks hun xx  

CaroG: for me the 2ww can be torture as plenty of time to sit n think, luckily this time it went pretty quickly for me x hope it goes quickly for u too hun xx gl xx sounds like implantation spotting hun x hope it is xxx 

Butterfly: deciding wether to test early or not is torture hun isnt it x tho if otd is thursdsy it probably is too early for u xx gl hun xx 

Lily: welcome hun xx gl with the 2ww and your OTD hun xxx waiting 17 days is a long time im not surprised that u will test early x my clinic wait after transfer is 9-10 days after 5 or 6 day blast transfer and 12 days for a day 3 dt x not sure anout a day 2 transfer but prob only extra day so max 13 days not 17 wow. Do u know why they wait that long ? Xxx 

Runnerbean: yay!! Pupo x welcome to the 2ww hun hope it goes by quickly for u x and s 5AA blast wow thats excellent quality hun gl for OTD xxx 

Afm: sorry i wasnt on yesterdsy it was my wedding anniversary 4th so we had a nice day and went out for tapas which was a beautiful meal x me on diet coke 😉


----------



## 8868dee

Babyr: woohoo congrats hun so so happy for u xxx 

Bumbling: woohoo congrats to u too hun xxx 

Lady hails: gl for et today hun xxx 

Lau: woohoo official bfp well done hun xxx 

Carog: oh hun i am so so sorry af arrived xx still hoping that its just a bleed and not af tho hun xxx take care of urself hun xxx 

Afm: phew i have now caught up on posts


----------



## butterfly15

Congratulations Lau wooooohoooo


----------



## butterfly15

CaroG so sorry hun big hugs to you   xx


----------



## shelley77

Morning girls ok right I have been son convinced its not worked for me I tested this morning my otd as Thursday so I'm super early ok it was a bfp!!!! I'm shaking right now wish I had not done it ahhhhhhhhh could it be wrong? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

shelley - How many days past egg collection are you? Unless it's your trigger, which I think was too long ago now, it's a genuine positive! Tentative congratulations!

CaroG - So sorry to hear that, hope it's not the case but sending lots of love.


----------



## 8868dee

Shelly: congrats hun xxx when is ur OTD ??


----------



## shelley77

Thursday I know it's crazy early I'm sure I've now stressed myself more x


----------



## Lilly83

Shelley I tested mine yesterday and it had gone, that's from last Sunday so 6 days after it had left my system 

Lilly x


----------



## butterfly15

Shelley you did it!! Congratulations!!! I think you are really brave I am too scared of a negative result to do it today, but you are another one that has given me hope that no symptoms is not necessarily a bad sign, I have had some cramping on and off and back ache across the bottom of my back the past couple of days but I am still convinced it hasn't worked. Really pleased for your BFP!!!!!


----------



## shelley77

I'm now panicking that it will change by thurs I know I've done it sooooooo early hope it's not trigger left at all secretly happy but so nervous at same time long wait till thurs hubby was cross at first but happy please please stay till Thursday xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Wow - away for a couple of days and there's BFP's everywhere, congrats too you all  Two lines on that stick just look amazing

CaroG -    hun, fingers crossed its implantation.

Hi everyone else , hope you are holding on in there

AFM - also feeling very bloated like everyone else, DH thinks I've got a round tummy.  Stayed away for a few days as feeling very low, but have got my mojo back - its all this waiting..........does your dinger in.


----------



## CaroG

Fabulous news *shelley* this cycle has certainly put you through it so great that you are getting a BFP, well done x


----------



## shelley77

Thanks guys just cross with myself for testing 4 days early hope it does not turn into a bfn on Thursday xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

shelley - Don't worry, you're 10dpt so it's not too early to get an accurate result. My OTD was only 9dpt. Still got my fingers crossed for OTD for you but I know it'll be just fine! 

benbeculagirl - Sorry to hear you've been low, hope you're feeling better now. I know what you mean, all the waiting. You get the BFP you've been waiting for only to find that you're just waiting again!


----------



## shelley77

Thanks ssd you just worry that it might change and today is the first day I have stretchy like pains  delighted but so nervous at same time all along we nearly had treatment canceled my lining was 4.5 we were told to freeze but we said no way we want to go ahead miracles can happen x


----------



## Buttercupboo

Congrats babyR    

Shelley. Cautious congrats, our cycle didn't go according to plan either so this has given us hope for our golden egg xx


----------



## butterfly15

Hi all, not having a great day today trying to stay positive but have AF type cramps so think its on its way. DP been working late all week and all weekend his choice so been tough this past week.  Think its all just got a bit much and had a good cry. Need to get my PMA back.


----------



## shelley77

Thanks buttercup our cycle was very similar I hope I've given you bundles of hope xxx are u waiting to Thursday x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Caro - im so so sorry   

BabyR, lau and bumbling - congrats on your BFP's ladies            soo many BFP's! Loving it!  

ladyhails - hope ET went well and welcome to the 2ww  

shelly - its early but its unlikely to be hcg at this stage, congrats girl ! 

butterfly - the last few days are really tough sweetie. hope your dp gets home soon


----------



## Pinktink

Hello everyone, thought I would come and join in here. Had ET of two blastocysts today - otd 17/9 


Lots of familiar names here from cycle buddies so hello!!


----------



## The_Lau76

Hi pinktink and welcome!

butterfly - I have had AF like cramps which have been on and off since Thursday. I was so worried that I tested early and got my BFP.... hang in there... cramps in early pregnancy are really common xxx

Shelley - I am soooo excited for you. I am sure that your BFP is right... Woohoo xx

Thanks all for the congrats... am still trying to get my head around it! xx


----------



## shelley77

Well done on the bfps girls and every one else hang in there it's not over till it's over xxxx come on girls we need a huge does oh pma!!!
Thanks lau ill do a test every day till thurs now and all day I've pains in my lady bits lol and belly x


----------



## Josiejo1976

Hi Ladies,

I know I'm a bit late but do you mind if I join this thread?  

This is my second cycle, the first was cancelled due to lack of anything resembling a follicle during stims, so we decided to go down the donor route as both DH and I really want a family.  Amazingly we had 5 eggs and 4 fertilised, unfortunately 2 didn't progress but I have one on board and one frostie! 

My DH is away for work at the moment so my BFF and my lovely mum came along to ET for moral support, although not in the room during ET.  DH isn't back until Tuesday and it feels really weird not having him here whilst all this is going on. Although I say that, I've hardly done anything since ET on Thursday and i haven't really had any symptoms apart from what feel like ovary twinges and a bit of spotting when I went to the toilet yesterday.

Until now I always thought the 2ww wouldn't both me, oh how I was wrong!  

Sending positive thoughts to you all, it seems like a lovely group of ladies xx

Jo


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats shelly hun xxx im sure it wont change by Thursday gl Thursday hun zx its not too early to get a accurate results hun xzx 

Lady hails: hope et went ok xx 

Butterfly: keeping fx af stays away hun xx 

Pink: yay pupo xx gl with 2ww and otd hun xx 

Josie: welcome xx sounds like implantation bleed fx that it is x


----------



## butterfly15

Thanks girls love you all!

Good luck for the OTD girls tomorrow xx


----------



## Josiejo1976

Thanks Dee, after much googling that's what I had put it down to and nothing since then so for now I feel ok.


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly: 😘

Josie: hope its put ur mind at ease hun xx


----------



## Josiejo1976

Thanks Dee it did   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thats good josie hun xx


----------



## shelley77

Morning girls well I was super naughty today I used the test the clinic gave me yep still two lines starting to belive it now actually going to tell my mum this morning xx good lock today girls xxxx


----------



## butterfly15

Morning!

Hey Josie it must be hard your other half being away, sendinv you positive thoughts too, I also thought the 2ww would be easier than it is.

wooohoo Shelley thats fantastic!!!!! 

Good luck OTD girls today xx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow shelly thats fantastic hun xx congrats xx 

Gl to all whos testing today  

Gl to all who has ec , et and scans today or are waiting to hear about your embies xx gl to u all xx also xxz


----------



## The_Lau76

Good luck everyone for today - thinking of you all xx

Shelley - best news ever!! I have been rooting for you and cannot be happier for your positive tests xx


----------



## shelley77

Thanks girls xxxxxxx my first day back at work today eeeeeek ill be taking it easy that's for sure did any one else test every day till otd? Xxx


----------



## tam685

Hi everyone, first time on her     I'm on clomid as we are unexplained infertility .... This time I've used an instead cup for the first time for the last two days for 12 hours..... So I'm now 1 dpo and fingers crossed    my AF is due 22nd if I go 28 days... X


----------



## Buttercupboo

Looking good Shelley! Take it easy at work! 

I'm not testing until otd which isn 't until Friday. I've come this far so prepared to wait another four days, praying AF doesn't arrive beforehand    . Feeling really crampy again today!


----------



## BT

Hi Sharry, could you add me to the thread please, OTD 20th Sept.

I've come over from the cycle buddies thread, lovely to see so many familiar faces on here and lots of good news.

Shelley so exciting, your mum will no doubt be over the moon, congratulations.

AFM I am now at 3 days post transfer and all weekend I have felt odd cramps and just been aware of things in my uterine area. Nothing too painful and it does go completely at times. Is that normal? Of course I am worrying that it is my body rejecting them....


----------



## benbeculagirl

Congratulations Shelley 

And good luck anyone else testing today


----------



## Taffytravels

Hi there, I don't write in here often but I have been following everything ...well trying to, my god this thread moves fast 

So sorry for all the BFN's and many congratulation to all the BFP's.

I am currently 7dp3dt and I have had the worst headache for 3 days now... I've tried to stay off the painkillers but it was so bad yesterday that I had to take a paracetamol.
This morning I am having all the symptoms of PMT...cramps stomach, sore boob and feeling as though I'm getting a sore throat.
Apart from all that I feel great 
I'm on estrogen patches and progesterone passaries so not sure if its these giving me these symptoms?  Anyone else suffering headaches?


----------



## tryingagainandagain

welcome pinktink, bt, tam, taffty & jo to the 2ww madness  

shelly - again, brilliant news sweetie, im back to work today too  


AFM - i cant believe im writing this but i got two pink lines and my first ever ever   in total disbelief                  

love to all


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to the 2ww tam xx 

Hi bt hun x i had same few dull aches and twinges in uterine/ ovary area so am hoping its same for u xx 

Greenbeans: woohoo hun so so happy for u congratulations xx


----------



## The_Lau76

Shelley - I tested every day to OTD x

Green beans - congrstulations that is amazing news xx


----------



## kellyjake04

I feel so silly I've caved in and tested 5dp5dt.....BFN   x


----------



## BT

Kelly not silly at all, now you know that your trigger shot is out of your system so that any subsequent positive is real and not drug induced. I might do the same, you know it is too early for a real positive so see this as a good thing for the future!


----------



## Claire86

Hi Girls, I am due to test on September 19th after having a single FET on 3rd September. I have had 2 failed IVF's and this is my first FET. Must say the wait is starting to get to me now. Feeling extremely tense today. XX


----------



## butterfly15

Welcome to the newbies!

Welcome to the 2ww thread BT!!!!!! Lovely to see you over here.

GREENBEANS you tested!!!!!!!!!  I am now even more tempted to do it tomorrow!  Congratulations woohoo!

Buttercup I still feel exactly the same as you do!


----------



## Pinktink

Morning everyone! 

Just checking in and to say hi! Day 1 post 5dt here, already going mad with wondering what's going on inside me with our little embryos! Xxx


----------



## tam685

congrates greenbeans xx

kelly you still have plenty of time   with my last pregnancy i didnt get a bfp until 7dp5dt ... and that was very very very light !! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Kelly : like bt said leasy u know trigger is put of ur system now so any pos results after wouldbe accurate but it is still too early to pick up hcg yet if pregnant hun x u r not out hun xx

Welcome claire xx gl xx


----------



## Dominokitten1

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me jumping over from Aug/Sept thread to join you all on the 2ww   

Had ET on Sunday 8th, with 2 embies - my 2 Freddies!!! Just hoping one or both decides to stick with us       

Sharry can you add me pls - OTD 22nd Sept - Thanks


----------



## HinaP

Hi Ladies 

Hope you don't mind me joining you, I had ET on Friday and OTD is 21 Sept! 


I am so edge and slightest twinge panics me!! 

Be good to talk to others in same position! 

H xx


----------



## shelley77

Green beans woooo hooooo xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in   

I had 5dt on 06/09/13, OTD is 17/09/13.

   for a BFP 

Greenbeans and Shelly and all the other ladies who got their BFPs WELL DONE     

Good luck to everyone else, this waiting is a killer!!! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HinaP

Congratulations Greenbeans and everyone else on their BFP ! 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

CONGRATULATIONS Greenbeans!      

kellyjake - Try not to worry, it really is too early but you know your trigger is out of your system so that's great. Wishing you luck!

Hi to everyone, hope you're all well.  Sending lots of BFP vibes.


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies, already knw a few of u hehe  i had a 3dt today with 2 lovely embies, one good quality and one poorer quality OTD 20th Sept, all i can do now is 

omg this waiting will be a killer!!

Sharry can u add me please  

xxx


----------



## butterfly15

Yay Domino and Miss Fruity wooooohoooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## BT

Hi MissF - welcome to 2WW. We have the same OTD! And no doubt will have the same naughty early testing date too!!


----------



## benbeculagirl

Greenbeans  - Woop, woop woop -                  Huge congrats - you crumbled and tested

Hi and welcome to all new 2WW'ers - loads of luck and  

Kelly - as has been said it just shows that your trigger is out, loads of luck for your real test


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies,

Had our blood test today and they asked for us to go for another blood test Wednesday. They said that our. Test shows positive with a level of 150 but because I have had a period they have said that they aren't sure if we were pregnant and we've lost it or if there's another reason behind the bleeding.
So frustrating and upset at the same time, I know anything can still happen but I just really needed to know my result, been the longest two weeks of my life!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good. 

Xx


----------



## butterfly15

Evening ladies! Welcome to the newbies!!

Hey Jo hang in there Hun  

AFM feeling a bit better than yesterday however I have now gone full circle and don't want to test at all for fear of a negative result. My DP is away in London tonight so at my sisters not going to test tomorrow as he isn't here so may as well wait until my OTD Thursday but as it gets closer I am getting more nervous xxx


----------



## Runnerbean35

Shelly - I remember all your cycle hiccups so I am pleased for your early BFP.  It sounds quite concrete now with two positive tests!    

BT - snap with symptoms and irrational thoughts of body rejecting the embies.  I have had on off AF cramps and twinges/stitch like pains since yesterday.

Greenbeans - congrats.    

Butterfly - glad you are feeling better.

Buttercup - how are you today?

Finding the wait very difficult and it's only been two days!  Don't think it's aided by not being able to run, have a bath, have sex, and drink more than two cups of tea....  I just hope it's all for a good cause and a BFP.


----------



## cornishgirl

Hi ladies

Please may I join you to try to save my sanity?

Had FET today (2 x 5 day blasts) and just starting the dreaded 2ww

Sharry please could you add me with OTD of 23rd Sept.

Thanks


----------



## Bemy

Hey girlies. 

Sorry for the quietness I've been running round like a headless chicken since Friday. Not stopping now as I've got OfStead for the next 2 days (found out at lunch time)  

CaroG: I'm so sorry sweetie  

Jo: you may still be in there so just wait until they confirm things on Wednesday.

Lau, Green beans & Shelley: awesome news. Well done     

Kellyjake: you've tested so early all I think you've told yourself is that trigger has gone. Give it time chick.

Newbies: welcome - especially to domino and MissFruity!!! Yay to the PUPO girlies.

AFM: Sharry can you add me  ! Still not sunk in but we've had 5 positive tests since Wednesday night. Did 2 this morning so called clinic and scan is booked for the 27th. So praying and hoping my bob stays till then.

Right I need to write a load of lesson plans for the morning.

Sending everyone lots of love and sticky vibes for those embies. Xxxx


----------



## Runnerbean35

Bemy - I was wondering about you today as you were one I had a good feeling about    

So pleased for you!


----------



## Josiejo1976

Butterfly - I really miss him, but he is finally back tomorrow. I know how you feel, it's so hard not to be tempted to test early. DH is away again next week so I want to test Sunday night before he goes but my OTD is 20th Sept and he isn't keen on testing early.

Greenbeans/Bemy and Shelly - congratulations on your   ^BFP

Jo - Sending you loads of positive thoughts and 

*Sharry - Please can you add me to the front page - DEIVF ET 5th Sept OTD 20th Sept*


----------



## emma10

Hi
Please can I join in?
I had a 3d ET this morning but have been put on a split transfer with another embryo being put back on Weds at 5d. (Would be interested to know if anyone's had this before as was the first I'd heard of it this morning!)
OTD is Weds 25th Sept.  
x x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

CONGRATULATIONS Bemy!     

Knew bob would make it!


----------



## benbeculagirl

CONGRATULATIONS Bemy


----------



## kellyjake04

Thanks Ladies. Going to try to stay positive and hold out a few more days xx


----------



## kellyjake04

Bemy  Congratulations Hun  xxx


----------



## butterfly15

Congratulations Bemy woohoooo  

Hang in there Kelly!!!!

Welcome to the newbies!

Runner my thoughts exactly lol! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dominokitten1

OMG Shelly & Bemy         Congrats girls      
Well done you guys!!!


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Butterfly - sorry    thinking about you, I know you are tempted   x

Bemy - congrats on your bfp hon!    

Thanks for all the well wishes  x

hello and   to everyone else x x


----------



## Dominokitten1

Congrats also Greenbeans on your amazing     Thanks for the welcome x


----------



## Lady Hails

Hi all!!!

Awesome to see so many BFPs!!

2 days after ET and I'm feeling pretty tickety boo  ET was horrendous. Took them about 4 hours to get my little embies in. Apparently I've got a kink in my cervix which caused the nurse major grief trying to get catheter in place (much to my delight!) ended up getting the consultant down to do it! 

Only got 1 week to wait until OTD. Pretty damn excited!

Steph x


----------



## Buttercupboo

Congrats green beans and bemy    

Welcome to the ladies from the August September thread x


----------



## BT

Lady that sounds awful poor you but you seem to have bounced back well. I had a slightly similar experience having contrast xrays prior to IVF treatment, the radiographer couldn't find my cervix and was I think in a panic and moving the speculum all over the place, I was in tears and couldn't speak!!! Nothing like yours though. Hoping they got them in nice and snug after all that though and good luck for the 2WW.


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats Bemy!! Well done you!!!     

Lady that sounds awful, poor u!! Hope you get your BFP!! Good Luck 

Im feeling a bit down today im 4dp5dt and last night was having bad cramps and backache!    Im trying to stay positive but im also so scared that af is on her was and that all this has been a waste of time    Ive got acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that will make me feel a little bit better and more positive! I just don't know what im gonna do if this hasn't worked!!  Praying for a BFP this weekend, it cant come soon enough! 

Good luck to everyone who is testing today, come on BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire86

Hi Girls, just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on this; I had a SFET last Tuesday, I was just wondering when you girls thought I would actually be due on if I was to come on? After both of my failed fresh IVF's I can on 14 + 13 days after EC but obviously with a FET there was no EC! Any thoughts greatly appreciated! 
Also, can I be added to the list at the top? OTD 19th Sept xxx


----------



## shelley77

Butter cup cx ru still a testing on otd xxx


----------



## MissFruity

hey ladies wot r use all doing work and relaxing wise? are use carrying on with housework etc or completely relaxing? i dnt knw wot to do!!  

xxx


----------



## shelley77

Hey fruity xx I had two weeks off from ec and chilled xx


----------



## HinaP

Morning ladies 

Hope everyone is well today. 

Are the days dragging or what!! 

Miss fruity- I am holiday for the first week of the 2ww and back to work next week. I am doing light housework, eg washing and dusting  but nothing too strenuous like hoovering for this week at least but good to hear what others are doing. 

Xx


----------



## Dominokitten1

Im also off work throughout the 2ww and totally chilling too    DH is my slave throughout this time hehe....making the most of it    x


----------



## MissFruity

Thanks ladies  think i will just stay off this week and go bak Monday, maybe go a few small walks if its nice n do the washing up but thats my limit  

xxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Hina I agree they days are draggingggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!     

Missfruity I had Friday (day of ET) and weekend off, I was back at work yesterday but I work in an office so nothing strenuous   Ive done some housework but no hovering left hubby to do that! 

Domino hehehehe that made me lsugh DH is your slave, make the most of it!! 

Is anyone testing this weekend? My OTD is 17th but im gonna test on 14th as im off work then           

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

I have a sit down job so actually looking forward to going bak and taking my mind off things!! my OTD is the 20th and not testing early.....i mean it im erm not testing early!!  

Xxx


----------



## Dominokitten1

Quick Q for everyone....Ive been drinking pineapple juice & eating a couple of brazil nuts, both full of selenium......I bought a couple of small pots of fresh pineapple chunks yesterday, but am a little worried to eat them now after reading contradicting info online....   anyone got any advice?? x


----------



## Gemma1512

Ive been doing the same domino, I bought a full pineapple on day of ET and have been eating a few chunks per day plus 3/4 brazil nuts!

Im also not sure if this is a good or bad thing after searching online! 

Bloody google!!     xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey domino i read to avoid actual pineapple only to drinknthe juoce so i bought the pure pressed pineapple juice for a small glass a day but avoiding eating it  

xxx


----------



## Gemma1512

http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspot.co.uk/

I think with pineapple moderation is the key, too much MAY cause problems but a lil slice per day may help with implantation 

Right I need to get off google now!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Buttercupboo

I'm out ladies. The golden egg didn't make it. Started bleeding this morning right on cue 11 days post transfer which us exactly what happened in the last cycle. Not going to bother contacting clinic until otd as they will still advise me to test. 

Thanks for your support ladies and hope you all get the bfp's you deserve x


----------



## shelley77

Buttercup no!!!!!! I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## Dominokitten1

Oh thats interesting Gemma.....oh well its only a little bit so Im sure it will be ok, after that I'll stick to my pineapple juice (not from concentrate)    Thanks for the info x


Buttercup - Nooooooo    Really gutted for you    The same thing happened to me on my past 3 cycles, its completely unfair!!! Big hugs, we are here if you need us    xxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Oh noo buttercup, gutted for you. IVF is so unfair     

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome newbies xx gl with 2ww and OTD xxx 

Welcome to the ladies from the august thread  x gl with the 2ww and gl for OTD xx

Jo : goodluck with ur next bloods hun xxx 

Butterfly: not long till text day now hun gl gl gl xx 

Bemy: yay congratulations hun xxx whoop whoop xx 

Lady: sounds like u had an awful time x glad u r better now xx 

Missfruity: sounds like a plan hun x i just rested mostly thru mine  i love resting ha ha xx

Buttercup: oh hun i am so very sorry xx look after urself xx


----------



## butterfly15

Oh no Buttecup I'm so sorry!  I think my AF is on it's way too!  I am 11days past transfer today too and I have AF cramps.

Sending you big hugs hun


----------



## BT

Buttercup really sorry to hear that  

Butterfly - really hoping that all is well with you   

Gemma - we are a nightmare aren't we, you are worried about symptoms and I'm worried about mine having gone today 4dp3dt. So wish I knew what was going on. Hope your acupuncture helps.


----------



## Buttercupboo

Thanks ladies. Hang on in there butterfly   AF stays away x


----------



## Gemma1512

I agree BT we are a nightmare, wish I could just go to sleep and wake up on test day!

Butterfly    for you 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## CaroG

*Buttercup* so sorry to hear AF on the way. I was hoping after mine arriving you were going to get us that BFP on Friday. It's so gutting and heartbreaking xx


----------



## Buttercupboo

Thanks carog. We were always up against it with just 1 egg. Still can't believe I only managed to produce one egg on a flare protocol and that my antral follicle count has decreased so rapidly in just 9 months. Struggling to see where we can go from here with such extreme fertility issues. Was only referred to ivf for blocked tubes but now that seems the least of our worries!


----------



## Lady Hails

Thanks for all the good lucks etc  just wishing it was OTD now. Back at work on Thursday so hopefully that'll take my mind of it.

About the pineapple thing, I've read about eating the core! Sounds mad and tastes rank but if it'll help then bring it on. Also drinking pineapple juice (a small glass a day) a small glass of full fat milk and a few Brazil nuts. Few cramps this afternoon but don't feel like AF cramps, which is odd! 

X


----------



## Gemma1512

oohh sounds positive Lady Halis, maybe implantation ?? Whens your OTD? xxxxxxx


----------



## Lady Hails

Fingers crossed  OTD is 17th Sept! Doctor said I'd start getting implantation symptoms 2-3 days after ET. That was on Sunday. Really hope it is that. This is my first cycle so not that clued up on it xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Hello ladies! 

Just been having a read through! Congratulations to the BFP's! And big hugs to those having a tough time xxx

I am swinging wildly between thinking it's going to work and worrying it won't  this wait is the hardest part I think!

I've been doing hoovering, lifting my little boy etc as my doctor said it was fine to carry on as normal. She also said shopping would help  haha! Xxx


----------



## BT

Hi Pink - I'm glad you were told to carry on as normal. I was told pretty much the same but now a bit stressed that I have been doing housework, packing stuff up etc. Today had some time on my hands so went briefly google-tastic reading up about 2WW but have now stepped away from the site and am going to stop reading too much into each twinge. Luckily I have packed my preg test sticks so can't actually do an early test until I find them when we move.

Feeling guilty that I haven't gone shopping to help my chances so will immediately plan a trip out!


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi ladies need to join  1 beautiful embie on board today

*sharry can you add me OTD 23/9 thanks*

X


----------



## Pinktink

Hi BT,

I'm sure nothing you've done will do any harm - it really is ok to do what you normally do. Think about ladies who have really physical jobs etc and are fine. 

Xxx


----------



## kellyjake04

Still feeling quite negative today like I feel this cycle hasn't worked for me.....so tired today prob hormones playing up x


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi sharry
Can you add me

Test date 23/9 with icsi


----------



## The_Lau76

Sorry that I have been busy the last few days (back at work) and have missed so much

Buttercup boo - I am so sorry ... Sending you lots of hugs x

Well done to all that are now PUPO and hang on there with the 2ww!!


----------



## Bemy

Buttercupboo: I am so deeply sorry my love and now with the added complications. I hope you and DH take some time to heal and I'm praying there is a way forward for you. Sending lots of love xxx

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages. Sorry I've not been on much. Day one of OfSted over and my observation is done. Still need to plan in case they decide to spring another one on me tomorrow. Oh man!

Miss Fruity: I had the first week off (school holidays) then back in for second, it really took my mind off things and away from the computer.

Pink: I just carried on as normal, although now DH won't let me pick up the dog poop which means I'm walking the dog less. 

Question: those of you with dogs - male dogs specifically -  has your dog gone a bit crazy with these hormones? Mine is 12 months so kinda just hit puberty but he's gone nuts with me. He's started to try and hump me (never done this before) but gets really distressed and whinny and so very detained to sniff my bum. He's never been like this before, doesn't try with other dogs or people. It's driving me mad. Is anyone else dog playing up since treatment/pregnancy? It's literally been since the weekend when we got a stronger BFP.


----------



## butterfly15

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all ok, trying to keep up the PMA!

1 day until test day and I am convinced my AF is on it's way.  I still have a really bloated and uncomfortable tummy too.


----------



## Lozzy81

Hi ladies, hope your all well  I'm waiting "patiently" (yeah right lol) to see whether its a bfn or a bfp, but i really do feel like i'm going to get my period. I've been getting afew odd twinges here & there but i'm not going to get my hopes up, i'm just going to wait & see. Been trying for over 2yrs now with my partner of 11yrs.. I've had a couple of chemical pregnancies & a miscarriage in that time but i'm hopeful i will eventually be a mum. Good luck to all of you lovely ladies & i really hope you all get your bfps & those of you that have then i wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy  xx


----------



## Dominokitten1

OMG Butterfly......1 more day....eeeeeek!!!!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you       x


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly: gl tomorrow hun xxxxx


----------



## Lozzy81

Good luck butterfly  xx


----------



## butterfly15

Morning ladies,

Just an update no AF yet but just took a test and BFN one day before OTD, I have had a feeling it was going to be. Will still do the official one tomorrow.

Thanks for all your support ladies I couldn't have done it without you.

Good luck to every one of you.


----------



## Gemma1512

Morning ladies   

Good luck to everyone testing today    

Butterfly im so sorry to hear abt your bfn     .     for a miracle for you and hope it changes to a bfp tomorrow     

I really really wanna test today. The waiting is killing me but im only 5dp5dt so its probably too early and ill just upset myself if its neg.       for a BFP this weekend !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

butterfly -   im so sorry honey. im    youve got a late implanter there    

buttercup - iso sorry   take time, try not to think its the end of the road, there are lots of differnt routes  on this heartbreaking journey, you'll find the right one    

domino - personally i think youd need to eat a ton of pineapple for it to impact negatively. its more about what makes you feel positive. if you are worried, dont bother, just eat other fresh fruit and get your veg protein in instead  

gl to everyone else x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

Just wanted to check in this thread as I was away for a few days and didn't update .

Buttercup and CaroG so sorry to hear your news.  This process  can be so cruel especially after all we go through. Buttercup don't give up there are lots of protocols and clinics with different approaches. Have a look at Serum Greece, it sounds crazy to go so far but they seem to get amazing results and really tailor it to the individual.  Wish you both the best of luck for thefuture xx

Bemy, Shelley and Greenbeans fantastic news on your BFPs!!!       . Shelley your two clearly were fabulous golden eggs!! Might be twins !  

Congrats to l the new pupo girls , I found the first week of the 2ww went fast. It second week dragged in, watched animal rescue programmes and most of The Wire and light housework. Didn't lift heavy washing or shopping but DH helped.

Bemy my dog is indifferent but then he's neutered so probably notices I smell different but doesn't care  he did get very protective when I left him at dog boarding when all the other dogs came over to me though. Not like him to be aggressive at all   good luck with your ofstead  visit. At college we got HMI visits and I remember the stress of lesson plans ( never used to write them down unless I had to kept it in my head! ) and all the other crap they expect you to do. Observations were never as. BAd as you imagined

Sharry could you add my BFP on the board, can't believe I got one , still in disbelief and a bit nervous but loving it  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Dominokitten1

Thanks *Greenbeans* 

*Bemy* - Your dog story made me laugh with him humping you...lol sorry   Animals are such funny beings  x


----------



## 8868dee

Good morning ladies  hope u r all well x 

Butterfly: so sorry to hear of ur bfn x xx this journey is so tough xxx take care xx 

Gemma: i think its still quite early hun and wouldnt show up yet if it were positive x gl on otd hun or weekend if u test early xx


----------



## fliz

Hi All

can i join please?
I'm in the 2WW - due to test 20th Sept - following a FET on monday at Liverpool Womens.

Sending lots of baby dust toe everyone testing soon xxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

Fliz im at LWH too, your just a couple of days behind me, good luck   

dee yeah you're probably right. Ill be disappointed if I test today and its neg coz too early! Ill try to hold out until Saturday   

     babydust to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ruby5

Ladies can I join you here?

I see a few familiar names from cycle buddies! How are you all doing on this 2ww? Im well into the 2ww now had a FET last thursday, rang clinic for OTD which should be this Friday ( Friday the 13th!😳) however apparently the staff are not available that day ?training so have to wait until the Monday!!

Fingers crossed for all of us,

Ruby xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

I have no idea what is happening!! I'm confused, upset and angry. 

I had my blood test on Monday and called in the afternoon to be told that my blood count is 150 which would indicate that I'm pregnant but because I had a period during the 2ww they wanted me to go for another blood test today to see if the hormones are doubling every 48 hours like there meant to. 

My hormone level today came back at 190. So going up but not doubled. The nurse then said that there's nothing they can do and that I will need to see someone in the early pregnancy unit and see a doctor. I called them and they said I have to be referred and can't just turn up. 

Had to call the clinic again and they called me back to say that they have made me an appointment for Wednesday next week, I have to have another blood test in the morning and see the early pregnancy unit after to see a doctor.

So no one can actually tell me if I'm pregnant or not, they didn't give me a lot of information to go on and I have no idea what's really happening. Unfortunately I had no idea that this could happen so wasn't prepared so didn't ask any questions as didnt know what to ask!!!

I am so confused and upset, I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I only wanted a yes or a no, now my 2ww has turned into a 3 and a half week wait!!! 

Sorry for the rant, hope everyone else is doing good

Xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Jo im so sorry to hear this 

Ive heard a few ladies on the various forums with their numbers not doubling straight away. I don't think its always a bad thing? I think as long as the numbers are rising that's ok? 

Can you go and see your gp to set your mind at ease?

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Gemma

I have no idea if its a good or bad thing that the hormones have gone up but not by much, they dont really say a lot.

Im not sure if the GP can do anything, they dont even take a test when you go and tell them your pregnant so not sure what they can do.

xx


----------



## Gemma1512

So sorry jo seems a bit unfair that you have to wait another week! 
   

Hope your lil one is snuggling in for the long haul and them numbers rise for u xxxxxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hello everyone in the 2ww I am new to posting, i had 5 day transfer with 2 4AAA blasts on Monday currently on day2. had none to freeze so hoping this will be good news, had icsi due to a failed vasectomy reversal I have no children of my own and am longing for a baby or two with DP. Am finding the 2ww difficult and dying to test, as I have not told many people, on here for support and to support others in this heart renching process. Hope everyone is well out there and we all get the good news we deserve. xxx

Can i be added Sharry please OTD 22/09/13


----------



## Rachsi

Hello everyone please can I be added to the 2ww list my OTD is Friday 20th

Really hoping that we have better luck this time, 3 embies on board fingers crossed and trying not to analyse all the twinges this time... Here hoping a what will be will be approach will help us  

Good luck to all ladies testing today or very soon


----------



## Taffytravels

Well I've reached 9dp3dt....I have really sore boobs, cramps, really bad back ache and bloated to high heaven. Really feel like af is on her way.  Keep checking and expecting to see something but nothing yet.  Resisting poas until OTD on Monday.  Think the only reason I'm resisting is that my husband won't let me do it before then and as we are on holidays I've only got the one pack of two tests anyway...don't want to waste them.
Trying to stay positive


----------



## 8868dee

Fliz: welcome and gl with the 2ww hope it passes quickly xx 

Gemma: gl testing saturday xx 

Ruby: welcome hun x gl testing on monday xx 

Jo: im sorry u are still not any clearer in what is going on x ur levels are gping up but just not doubling like they would like x i really hope its gets sorted soon and that its just slow to rise in ur blood x 

Welcome baby xx gl with the 2ww hope is passes quickly for u xx 

Welcome rachel x gl woth the 2ww hope it passes quickly xx 

Taffy: not longnow till monday hun x gl with otd x hope the symptoms u r feeling are positive and not af xx gl gl


----------



## shelley77

Morning girls otd is here xx and yes I'm still testing positive about to ring clinic we feel truely blessed with our little miracle xxxx vainy boobs peeling nips lol belly niggles and one tired mumma here needed 12 hrs x I know I tested 5 days ago and got my bfp but some how now on test day it feels right xxxxx good luck all u other testers xxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Massive hugs Shelley wooooooohoooooooooo!               
So delighted for you!!   it just goes to show its not just 5 and 6 day blasts that hold the golden formula !


----------



## Audiprincess

Third time lucky - BFP!!!


----------



## Gemma1512

Hi Ladies

Good luck to anyone testing today    

Shelly MASSIVE CONGRATS on your       yayyyyyyyyyy. 

Taffy im the same, keep getting af syptoms and convinced she is on her way, panty checking every hour    . Lets hope she stays away for both of us    

AFM, counting down these days, not long to go now, im up and down each day, one minute im thinking its gonna work next minute im convinced it hasn't!            for a BFP this weekend    

Good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelley77

Thanks girls x congrats the other bfps xxxx sharry can u add me to front page xx bfp xxx


----------



## Taffytravels

Gemma, that's exactly how I feel...one minute I am convinced its worked and then an hour or so later I'm convinced it hasn't.
Never thought I would be like this...really expected to be calm  

Not long left now...I'm actually dreading testing now...I really don't want bad news  

Many congrats to the BFP's this morning


----------



## Positivethinking100

Congrats audiprincess and Shelley!!        

X


----------



## Lilly83

Well done on all the BFPs girls, I just tested today, 9dp EC, 6DP 3DT with a first response and got a BFN, so I have convinced myself its not worked, used a FR and they say 5 days before AF is due, and in 5 days its 2 weeks since EC

I know this is exactly why you shouldn't test early, but its really not a good sign now 

Lilly xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Lily, step away from the tests....it's too early! There still loads of time yet Good luck


----------



## Gemma1512

Lily its way to early, don't be too disheartened, test again in a few days    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly83

I know I know! Thanks girls, I completely know its my own fault for doing it early, will try again Sat, I just had a really difficult transfer so had already convinced myself its not worked as they couldn't get them in where they wanted them so had to do it 'blind' and hope for the best 


Thanks for your messages  xx


----------



## Bemy

Shelley!!!! Wow what a journey you had on the brink of doom and you're here with a huge !! I am so happy for you     

Lily: step away from the tests. Each body responds differently and just give it a little longer. You could be totally upsetting yourself for nothing. It's far too early sweetie. My early test was exactly 2 weeks after EC 9dp5dt and it was very faint so you're just too early. Hang in there the negativity isn't doing you or your embies any good. Xx


Hey to all the new guys and congrats to the other BFP'ers. 

AFM: still doesn't feel real even, It's all so surreal. Anyone else feeling like this? Plus I actually look pregnant in the stomach region I'm still massively bloated - is anyone else still like this? Is it still the big ovaries mixed with the pessaries? It's grossing me out a bit, I'm wearing massive cardigans to cover it. I feel huge! 

Love to all xx


----------



## 8868dee

Shelly: yay!! Official congrats hun well done xx so pleased fr u hun xx       

Audiprincess: yay 3rd time lucky well done u hun xx so so pleased for u congrats hun xx       

Lily: hun its way to early to tell and though frer say 5 days to test its difficult to tell when u have had treatment becuase of trigger et x gl on otd hun


----------



## Claire86

Hi Girls, I am on d9p5d (FET). I have never got this far past transfer before AF before so feeling extremely nervous, almost to the point where I cant breath. I have barley slept since Sunday night as I usually come on during the night so am constantly waking up and checking to see if AF has arrived. OTD not for another week so so starting to go a bit mad!


----------



## Mrs_Fox

Congratulations for the   Shelley and Audiprincess! Wonderful news on a murky grey morning .

Lilly, hang in there! It's still too early and you still have everything to play for. Keep positive.   for you.

Bemy, I feel exactly the same as you, but I'm still in disbelief. Don't think it will feel real until I hear the heartbeat/s. I too have a preggy tummy already! And I'm quite small so it's really noticeable! My (.)(.) are also massive, which DH is loving . Hope you're doing ok other than that.

Lots of love and luck to the ladies testing over the next few days. More   please!xxx


----------



## Hope2bmammy

Hi Sharry, can you add me to the front page please? ICSI, OTD 25 sept. Thanks x


----------



## Lilly83

Thankyou girls for taking the time to reassure me, it helps coming from you girls, DP is trying his best but he hasn't spent years of poas, googling poas and obsessive over it like most of us have

I have officially had my fingers burnt now so going to wait til next Tue and test, that's 2 weeks past EC 

Lilly xx


----------



## butterfly15

Goodbye and Good luck everyone!

Sharry can you update me please BFN today


----------



## Gemma1512

so sorry butterfly, its so unfair  Big      

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Congratulations to everybody who has had BFP recently I am praying for mine, did a silly thing a POAS this morning 3dp5dt and then cried all day because I have had no symptoms at all today :/ heard so many people that get faint postives early. Anyway spoke to DP and feel better, we have done all we possibly can to have the best possible chance, i would just love to see those two lines. My heart is with you all you have had a negative result  xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

I'm sorry butterfly, stay strong sending   

Sharry please can you add me OTD 23/9 x


----------



## Lilly83

So sorry Butterfly, hope you and DP stay strong for each other


Baby/ies

I did the same today, stupidly tested 6dp 3dt / 9dpo
And got BFN, also cried all day! I have had no symptoms either

Lilly xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Don't forget this is only a guideline ladies but it might help 

3-Day Transfer

Days Past  
Transfer (DPT)	  Embryo Development

One	                  The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Two	                  The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Three	          The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four	                  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Five	                  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six	                  Implantation continues
Seven	          Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have      
                          begun to develop 
Eight	          Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine	                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Ten	                  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven	          Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


5-Day Transfer

Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development

One	                The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	                The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	        The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	                Implantation continues
Five	                Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun
                        to develop
Six	                Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	        Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	                Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	                Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

Hope that helps ladies
X


----------



## The_Lau76

Butterfly... sending massive hugs and hoping you have time to feel better emotionally xxxx

Shelley WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO...... blinking fabulous news xx 

Audiprincess - congratulations... third time lucky


----------



## Taffytravels

As I said earlier I've been feeling like AF is coming and I had a spot of blood earlier with cramps all day.
Gutted  

I want to test but DH says no.

Can't believe this may not have worked, it's our last chance 
 that AF doesn't come.
I


----------



## Positivethinking100

Could it not be implantation bleeding taffy?

X


----------



## Taffytravels

That's what I'm praying for but wouldn't it be brown rather than red? Please correct me?
Along with the cramping I've convinced myself its not worked now.
When would I expect to see implantation bleeding?
I'm 10dp3dt today


----------



## shelley77

Thanks girls xxxx sharry please add me bfp x


----------



## Bemy

Butterfly: I'm so sorry. Take some time for you and DP. sending you  

Taffy: hang in there. If it gets worse then start to worry but some women do bleed during the first bit.  ing for you xx


----------



## HinaP

Hello all

Congratulations Shelly or Audiprincess really chuffed for you! 

Butterfly so sorry thinking of you xxx 

Lilly/taffy keeping everything crossed for you.

Love to everyone else!  

Xx


----------



## Lilly83

Positive thinking thanks so much for sharing that, saved it on my phone

Taffy I really hope AF stays away for you, like the others said I have heard of loads saying they had red blood several times early on

Thanks Hina! 

Lilly x


----------



## Claire86

Positive thinking , thanks for the information.  I tested with that in mind and got my first bfp!


----------



## 8868dee

Butterfly: i am so so sorry for ur bfn hun x look after urself xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Congrats Claire!! So happy for you x


----------



## 8868dee

Gl to everyone who is testinf today xzz 

Gl to everyone who has scans bloods et or ec today hoodluck to u all x 

Also gl to everyone who is still a lady in waiting on the 2ww u guys are amazing and dont ever forget that xx i love the support i have gotten in my 2ww xx dont lose pma xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Hi Ladies    

good luck to anyone testing today     

Taffy really hope AF stays away for you       .  This 2ww is so hard!!! Got my fingers crossed for you 

AFM, im really really struggling today, feel like im defo gonna come on, backs hurting, sore boobs and cramps      Im gonna test tomorrow morning, everyone please      for me!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Taffytravels

Gemma, that's exactly how I've been feeling.  I'm convinced AF is coming but husband won't let me test yet.
On a good note I've had no more bleeding since that spot yesterday.
    for us both xxxxxx


----------



## Ches14

Hi everyone, would love to join you on this thread. I had two 3 day embys transferred 8 days ago ED in Spain and I have NO symptoms at all. No sore BB, in fact put my jeans on yesterday and realised I have LOST weight......how can that happen? 
Help anyone?


----------



## Gemma1512

Taffy my hubby is the same, he wont let me test yet. Im doing one tomorrow tho even tho that is 3 days early!!

      for us both xxxxx

Ches welcome and good luck     A friend of mine lost weight the first few weeks of her pregnancy    Good luck


----------



## Taffytravels

Why do men seem to have so much patience?


----------



## Ches14

Gemma, thanks for that   and good luck to you and Taffy re testing


----------



## 8868dee

Gemma: im keeping everything crossed for u hun gl gl gl testing tomorrow 

Taffy: gl with ur test day hun stay positive xx 

Ches: welcome hun when is ur test day ??


----------



## Jaja1986

Sharry please can you add me
I had icsi & official test date is 23/09


----------



## Iwantababynow

Hi sharry 

Can I be added to this list, had egg transfer today and test date is the 26th sept xx

Thanks


----------



## Ches14

Thanks Dee, test date is Fri 20th Sept, but honestly no symptoms, as I said, lost weight, bit dizzy today but that is it  .
Hi Jaya and Babynow, fingers crossed for both of you, make sure you take it easy right now


----------



## Gemma1512

I've just had a bit of a breakdown in work! Went the toilet and there was a spot of pink blood so I burst into tears and have come home! I know I'm just being silly and it's not over until its over! Just gonna stay at home with my feet up! Xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Aww Gemma, lets hope it was just late implantation.....try to relax and rest.


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well   Good luck and praying for everyone for their BFPs!!!    

I'm 2 days into 2ww going crazy, time going so slow! 5DT 11/09 & OTD 22/09 really hoping it works for us   

I am thinking of testing early but is it 9 days when you start to get to detect the HCG levels??

xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome ja ja x hope the 2ww goes fast or u x 

Welcome iwantsbabynow hope the 2ww goes quickly for u too xx 

Ches: i didnt have many symptoms till the end really only had a few twinges x gl xxx 

Gemma: really hoping its hust late implantation hun x rest up now xx 

Goingroundthebend: its 9dp5dt that hcg is high enough for test to detect it xx


----------



## Lady Hails

Hello again folks 

Going absolutely mental this week!! OTD is 17/9 and I'm stressing out. Getting bizarre cramps that I've never experienced before. Don't know if I could be AF on its way but not sure. I'm 5dpt, day 5 transfer. However, my embryos weren't quite at blastocyst stage so they put 2 embies in me. Really flapping though as some days I think I am pg, then others I'm not! Wish bloody Tuesday would hurry up.

Arrrrrrgh lol xx


----------



## Iwantababynow

Thanks for being so welcoming guys! 

Apart from me and hubby no one else knows we're having / had treatment, so it's nice to read and share experiences on here.


Xxx


----------



## fliz

Hi Ladies

hugs to those who've got a BFN and lots of baby dust to all still waiting xx
Sharry, pls can you add me to the list - had ICSI - OTD is 20th.

Gemma & Taffy& Jo wishing you all the best on the bleeding front. Know its cold comfort but I bled loads (more than a normal period) during the 2WW with DD and then got a very faint positive on OTD. The clinic said it was probably a chemical pregnancy and I had to wait another week while they did bloods which gradually went up. They then thought it was ectopic and pg was only confirmed at 7 weeks when they found a heartbeat. Very long 2WW  and lots of total mentalism!! stay strong ladies - bleeding doesnt have to be the end xxx

on the mentalism front, am debating testing early this time - i am 5dp 5dt so really too early but maybe... Anyone tested early and really wished they hadnt?

fliz xxxxx


----------



## Taffytravels

Iwantababynow, We haven't told people either...I did on my first try and found it too much having people know. 

Ladyhails, I've been cramping all week, got one spot of blood yesterday but nothing today.  Are you on progesterone...apparently this can cause AF type cramping.  I'm due AF tomorrow and my OTD is Monday.  Hoping and praying she stays away for all of us


----------



## fliz

...DH now saying he's gonna poas for solidarity - made me laugh so hard thought i'd share


----------



## littlec-b

Hi Taffy,

I had bleeding of all colours in my last two cycles and got positives on both. My HCG continued to increase up to 4 weeks but then suddenly declined so don't give up hope.

x


----------



## Lady Hails

Taffytravels said:


> Iwantababynow, We haven't told people either...I did on my first try and found it too much having people know.
> 
> Ladyhails, I've been cramping all week, got one spot of blood yesterday but nothing today. Are you on progesterone...apparently this can cause AF type cramping. I'm due AF tomorrow and my OTD is Monday. Hoping and praying she stays away for all of us


Haven't had any blood yet (touch wood) think I'd probs cry. Bless you! Hope you get the BFP on Monday 
Yeah I'm on the progesterone pessaries. They're awful


----------



## surrogate013

Spotting turned to A/F this evening seeing IPs tomorrow


----------



## 8868dee

Lady hails: hang in there hun x sendig you lots of pma xx 

Little c b: gl with the 2ww hun hope it goes by quickly for u x

Surrogate: so sorry for ur af showing up hun xx


----------



## Gemma1512

8dp5dt bfn  had period pain all night and still spotting, the witch is on her way game over  thanks for all your support ladies xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Aww Gemma I'm absolutely gutted for you  
Keep strong good lady


----------



## Gemma1512

Thanks taffy I can't stop crying  good luck to u xx


----------



## shelley77

Girls sorry for your sad news xxxxx can I just ask what's a chemical pregnancy xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Just looked it up
"A chemical pregnancy is like a cruel joke. You take an early pregnancy test around the time your period is due that shows a faint positive. Naturally, you get excited and start spreading the joyful news that you're expecting. Then, a few days later you get your period and the doctor says, "It was just a chemical pregnancy."

Meanwhile, you're left confused and possibly devastated. The term chemical pregnancy sounds like a false positive pregnancy test, as if you were not really pregnant at all. But the truth is that a chemical pregnancy was indeed a conception and is actually a very early miscarriage."


----------



## shelley77

Thanks taffy xxx


----------



## Runnerbean35

Gemma - I really feel for you, I am so sorry.   

I was very naughty and POAS this morning as I am 7dp5dt.  It was a fat BFN.  I just hope my levels are undetectable and that explains it.  Can't say I wasn't a bit crushed though.  My AF would normally be due on Monday so it is all getting a bit close now for my liking.  For my sanity I might try and refrain from POAS until at least Monday now. Would anyone say that 9dp5dt should be a more conclusive result?


----------



## Claire86

Hi runner bean , I tested 9dpt of a frozen 5 day blast and tested positive. Hope that helps


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Hi Claire

Did you test classing you ET day as day1 or day later? I had 5 day blast on 11th Sept, I'm thinking of testing around day 9, poss Thursday?? Great news for your BFP!!


----------



## Ches14

Gemma, I am so sorry to her your news, sending you a virtual hug, this is such a difficult process.  
Look after yourself


----------



## Ches14

Sorry Claire, missed that, really great news!!


----------



## Taffytravels

Congrats Claire


----------



## Runnerbean35

Thanks Claire.  I think Monday will be a telling day as this will be 9dp5dt and due day of AF.  Congrats by the way.


----------



## Gemma1512

Congrats Claire 

Good luck for Monday runnerbean

Thanks ladies

I know I've tested early and may b too early for a positive but I know in my heart it's not took. I've had bad camps and back ache all night and everytime I've been the loo there has been lots of brown blood, I've had a liner in and now there are also red spots   gonna keep my feet up and retest on Tuesday but I'm sure that its gonna be negative, I reckon I will probably have full flow by tonight/tomorrow to be honest. At least I've tried my best. I've cried all day and have a horrendous head ache but me and dh have decided when we have some time to grieve we will probably have one more go at this. I still have some embies in the freezer so I'm grateful for that  thanks for everyone's support  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Taffytravels

Aww Gemma I feel so sorry for you.    
Good luck for the future xxxxx


----------



## Gemma1512

My 13 yr old daughter has just told me don't cry mum you still have me, I will live here forever if you want me to!! Bless her! I am blessed to have such a great daughter would have loved to give her a sibling tho, maybe one day it will happen xx


----------



## 8868dee

Gemma: aww hun i am so so sorry u got a bfn x u r a strong person look after urself xx your daughter is so sweet bless her xx 

Runner: my otd was 9dp5dt hun i got a positive as 9dp5dt is 14dpo or 14dp collection hope this helps xx gl x

Clare: congrats hun welldone xx


----------



## Runnerbean35

So sorry Gemma   

I think I am in the same boat.  Started pink spotting yesterday pm and then watery red this morning at 13po.  No AF cramps yet and this isn't usual for my AF to start like this however I have a feeling inside that it isn't late IB as much as I would like it to be.  My cycle was as good as it could be - full response, 100% fertilisation, all embies making it to day 5 with one 5AA and then 4 frosties. The clinic was very positive it would work....yet I don't think it has.  I can only think if it didn't work despite all of this then how it could ever work for me.


----------



## Gemma1512

so sorry runnerbean,      af stays away for u    

its so unfair this ivf    

my clinic was also very positive this would be successful they give me a 60-70% chance. 

If you are only spotting and that's not usual for you runnerbean you may still be ok, I knew it was the end for me as I always spot before af and i  also had back ache and cramps which I always get 

Big hugs and good luck     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

So sorry runner bean hope af stays away xxx


----------



## coucou2009

Runnerbean, it is not over until you take that blood test. A lot of times you will get menstrual symptoms right before the test and you get a positive. I know it is hard to think otherwise but just wait and see. If you see no blood that is a good sign. When do you test?


----------



## Runnerbean35

Thanks for the positive thoughts but I am prepared for the worst now.

Coucou - there is bright blood now, not heavy but it is constant.  I test on Friday by which time my AF will have finished!  I always thought I would know well before OTD as it is 18 days PO.  I have had some tears but have to look forward and be positive that I have four frosties.


----------



## 8868dee

Oh runner i am so sorry bleeding is more now xx look after urself xx still keeping my fx tho as people have gone on to get bfp after bleeding in 2ww xx


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck all whos testing today gl gl gl xx 

Gl also to everyone whos having transfer today hope the 2ww passes quickly for u xx 

To all the lovely ladies in waiting x hope the rest of ur 2ww goes by quickly am keeping everything crossd that u all get ur bfps xxx


----------



## icklesam

hi

can you add me to this thread please? OTD 19th September


----------



## Gemma1512

Runnerbean I'm so sorry  try and look after yourself and keep you feet up. My bleeding has been on and off but it also feels like af  hope u do get a miracle on test day but if not at least you have your snow babies that's what I'm hanging on to  ivf is such a roller coaster and is so hard physically and mentally. Big hugs to you runnerbean xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icklesam

Hi all

I was wondering if there was anyone out there who may have had a similar experience to me and able to offer some advise as my DP and I are at our wits end!

We had 2x day 5 grade 5AA embryos transferred on 9th September - this is out third attempt and, whilst making top grade embies, we've never made it past the 2ww. After the second failed cycle, I was immunes tested and have been identified with really high NK cells and had various treatments for immune issues - IVIg, Intrallipids, Humira, Clexane and Neupogen. 

We're now on day 7 and yesterday the all too familiar feeling of lack of sore boobs and AF type feelings came back. Spotting yesterday, and slightly heavier (although not AF heavy) but definitely red blood today. Both feeling distraught and hope that this doesn't get any heavier.... I bled at day 9 on both my failed ICSI cycles last time but didn't have any immune treatment and only one (albeit top grade) embies put back the last two times.

I've found this site so helpful this cycle but have, until now, try to avoid the internet as much as possible.....is anyone going through anything similar?? xx


----------



## Taffytravels

Good morning ladies, sorry I've not been on here in last couple of days I'm on holiday in France and I've had no Internet.
Runnebean I'm so so sorry   its such a horrible, heartbreaking process
Good luck to all those testing in the next couple of weeks  

AFM, I've been getting spotting again in the last couple of days ... It's been a very stressful weekend.
OTD is today and we have finally got our BFP. I'm incomplete shock as I was absolutely convinced AF was coming. I'm still apprehensive due to the spotting and cramps but its the furthest we have got in 12 years.   the little bean will stay .

Good luck to everyone, massive hugs to you all and thank you for your support xxxxx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Taffy congrats     

X


----------



## Ches14

Taffytravels, fantastic news!!    

Runnerbean, so sorry to hear that, just wanted to say it's not always over, yesterday I heard my best friend's sister got her BFP after a lot of heavy bleeding towards the end of her 2ww  

Still no symptoms for me, testing 20.09, bbs as small as ever   no tenderness, nothing. Felt nauseous yesterday morning and dry mouth, but been told that can be a side effect of the prog pessaries. Feel nothing in my tummy, bloating I have had was def due to constipation.......

Fingers crossed for everyone in the next couple of weeks.....


----------



## Gemma1512

Yayyyy taffy well done on your bfp!! Made up for u xxxx   for a sticky one


----------



## Rachsi

Good morning ladies

Taffy Great news   hoping things go well for you

Gemma and runner bean feeling your worries too, I started bleeding late last night and think that it's all over.  Haven't been on the forum much to try to not stress too much.  It's awful when the bleeding starts and I just think its all over now for us this time round   

Good luck for everyone else on the 2www i hope you have the results we all wish for  positive vibes for all ladies testing soon


----------



## Jaja1986

Congrats taffy  
I'm in the 2ww, OTD 23/09.. A week today
I've had tummy cramp, headaches, bloating wind,
Moody, lonely feeling (due to being off work) and the craziest dreams ever over these past few
Days and I remember them all- none baby related but my goodness I could write a movie!

Hope everyone's 2ww is going well x


----------



## Claire86

Thanks for the congrats everyone. Sharry could you add a BFP to my thing on the first page please?   everything stays where it should do and keeps developing. Seems to be after you tackle one hurdle, you are immediately faced with another! Desperately worried now and wishing my first scan would hurry up and confirm a little heart beat for me!


----------



## Taffytravels

Thank you girls  

Clare that's exactly how I feel....I thought it would be a huge relief but know I'm even more worried and can't wait for that first scan.  My friend who is pregnant via egg sharing said you will never stop worrying until the baby is born. 

Good luck to everyone....sending lots and lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please? I'm coming towards the end of my 2WW and feel like I need some support coping with the negatives i've been getting. I know i've tested early and it could all still change _but_ I was really hoping this would be my month  OTD is friday xx


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome icclesam hope the 2ww passes quickly for u x 

Taffy: yay!! Congrats hun fx fx the bean sticks xx 

Clare: i know what u mean always a hurdle gl at ur scan xx 

Glitter: welcome hun gl friday xx


----------



## hopingpraying

Hi could I be joined to this please. I am new to FF but am undergoing my 2nd round of ICSI. I struggled with the 2ww last time but this time its hell. I just found out today that for the 2nd time I have nothing of any quality to freeze either.  

My test date is 27th and it seems miles away, looking for some support x


----------



## fliz

Hi Hopingpraying

sorry to hear your embies couldnt be frozen but sending you lots of sticky vibes    for the ones on board
sorry i cant offer any advice on dealing with the  
i found FF during my 2nd round of ICSI and found it helped during the 2ww just to be able to read everyone else's madness  
i am currently driving myself mad as i bought a load of cheapy pee sticks online - yes i know
  
and despite all the BFNs, i have been testing daily since saturday - which was only 5dp 5dFET... 
had a FET so cant even pretend i'm testing the trigger shot out of my system...
am just driving myself even more loopy and going cross eyed looking for imaginary lines - damn those little sticks

good luck to everyone testng tomorrow xxxx

fliz x


----------



## Diva las vegas

Sharry can I be added please?

ICCSI  5 day Blastocyst transfer on 07/09/13
OTD 18th HPT
No real symptoms now scared to test


----------



## Sarapd

Good morning ladies - I think I'm going to join you on here. I had a 6-day hatching FET on Thursday and my OTD is 25 September. I've had 2 fresh cycles so far so keeping my fingers crossed for third time lucky. We've got further without bleeding than ever before so taking that as a positive sign.

Sharry - can you add me to the front please? FET - 12 Sept and OTD - 25 Sept.

Love to all.

Sara. xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Sarahpd glad to hear all went well, your OTD is the same as my first scan date, fingers crossed or us both!!

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Gemma1512

Just a quick one to say otd was today so have tested and was bfn as expected  we have our follow up on 15th October. Hopefully we will have better luck next time xxxxx


----------



## tam685

congrates taffy xx im 9dpo...nothing to report xx


----------



## BT

So sorry Gemma


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi everyone,
I've been reading everyone's posts on this forum for weeks and decided today was the day to finally join
I hope i can join on this thread as i am currently in my 2ww, well otd is actually tomorow!eek!
First Gemma i am so sorry to hear about ur bfn, must be devastating hun, i haven't yet experienced one
but can imagine its heartbreaking. Hugs to you xx
I have had some brown bleeding yesterday does anyone know what this could be? I'm 10dp5dt,
I have a feeling this cycle hasn't worked as my bb's aren't sore anymore either  such a waiting game.


Any advice would be helpful

Thanks

Dreamer 
Xxx


----------



## Claire86

Hi dreamer, brown blood can be very normal. It's heavy fresh blood you need to be wary of!


----------



## kellyjohnson

I am getting tested on 30th septemebr et was 13/9/13 xx we had icsi x


----------



## Ches14

Hi Dreamer87 wishing you good luck for tomorrow  
Welcome kellyjohnson  

So am a mess this eve, hubby away with work till Fri, OTD is Fri morning, but tonight am having on off cramps like AF is coming and just had a pinkish tinge when I wiped. 
My gut is telling me it hasn't worked, despite doing ED.
So sad.
Sorry girls, so miserable I know, but really needed to share


----------



## Lilly83

Hi girls

I will have a read through and catch up when I'm on laptop, just wanted to say I'm bowing out

14dpo today and BFN on FRER

Started AF in full flow last night, our embies were perfect 2 top grade 8 and 10 cell on day 3

Miss them so much already, my pupo days were my happiest ever


Good luck for those still in the running

Lilly xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

So sorry to read your BFNs Lilly and Gemma.


----------



## Jaja1986

Brown discharge on underwear... Nothing when wiping. Should I be concerned?
ET 6/09 day 3 2x grade 3&4 7&8 cells

11/12 days post transfer

Any ideas?


----------



## Ches14

Lilly83 am so sorry    
Dreamer and Jaja, I think brown blood is still ok, I have heard so many success stories after women have had some brown discharge, hang on in there


----------



## Dreamer87

Good morning girls
Firstly thankyou for all who have replied to my post. I have waited 5 and a half years to see that 2nd blue line appear.....I've just tested and it is av BFP  Anyone who would like to know my symptoms over the past 2 weeks  Is welcome to ask, i would be happy to tell! Just need to get to the next milestone now of an early scan
Praying this little one sticks
Thankyou God for this wonderful gift 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louella97

Morning ladies

Can I join this thread?
I'm 5dpt2d and starting to find this 2ww very difficult
OTD is 28/9/13, although I dont think I will last this long before I start peeing on sticks 

Yes, I have been symptom spotting which is difficult as Im on oestrogen and progesterone pessaries so having side effects from them.
I have been off work for last 2 weeks, but actually looking forward to getting back to work for some distraction!!!

Dreamer; congrats on this mornings BFP      
Now spill with the symptoms!!!
Did you have any hormone support after your EC?

 to Lily and Gemma, stay strong and dont give up X

jaja;Brown or pink discharge can be signs of Implantation bleed FX!!

Have a "PMA DAY    "!!!!!

Lou X


----------



## Dreamer87

Louella97

Thankyou hun. I'm not getting excited untill I've spoken to clinic and been for first scan. Now as for symptoms well iv'e had all sorts lol! I had a 5 day blast transfer and on that day throughout that night and day after had cramping in lower abdomen. It did subside after 2 days...

3dpt- i had a 'feeling' i was pregnant, i have been twice before however both were ectopics. I was still far along enough with both to be producing positive on pregnancy tests. I just had that pregnant feeling!!

4dpt- i had tiredness i was napping in the afternoon for like 2 hours straight! Sometimes more. I started with really tender bb's, kinda knew then i was, however i had been taking progesterone suppositories and i believe they can mimic pregnancy symptoms.

5dpt- bottled it and did a hpt on a frer it came up a v. Faint positive!symptoms stayed the same mainly tiredness and sore bb's. 

6dpt- took another test 'just to make sure' it was still positive not much darker in appearance! Symptoms still same.

7dpt- bb's still tender, felt quite down and the feeling it hadnt worked(even tho tests saying positive) perhaps it was my hormones

8dpt- another test done still positive this time line much darker! 

9dpt- woke up bb's not feeling tender anymore (worried me) had a little brown bleed at 1pm got scared rung clinic they said don't worry it's not uncommon to have a loss if it goes red or gets heavier then outcome may not be as favourable.

10dpt- spent all day worrying it hadn't worked because of bleed! Started having AF cramps no more blood

11dpt- today - woke up slight AF cramps absolutly feel like AF is arriving no more blood did test bfp! Bb's still not as tender as they were which is bothering me a little

Hope that helps

I took progesterone suppositories from day after ec untill test date 2x a day 

Dreamer
Xxxx


----------



## Louella97

Thank you so much Dreamer

WOW!!!!
Take it easy now and good luck X
Lou


----------



## Dreamer87

Your welcome hun

Forgot to say feeling a little sick today
Could be nerves/excitement not sure

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

It didn't look like blood although it could of been mixed in with the cyclogest- I'm not sure
It was creamy - sorry to be so crude.
My OTD isn't until 23/9 so I really don't want to tempt date by testing early. This is just making it more difficult for me now as I'm worrying. Haven't had any more of this discharge so far this morning. 

Congrats Dreamer on your positive results - great news


----------



## Dreamer87

Jaja1986

Is ur username your dob? If so, i was born in 1987!! So does that make u 27? I'm 26.
Have u had bleeding like me? Mine was so sudden out of the blue didn't even know it had happened until
I went to the bathroom. 
Mine was like dark brown like the kind you get at the end of AF. There wasn't loads but enough to make me worry :s
Still not sure what it was as i thought 9dp5dt was too late for implantation bleeding?
Does anyone know what else it could have been?
I'm thinking old blood from ec, et maybe?
Got a bfp and still worrying, i don't think it ever ends ladies!!!

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Yeah it is dreamer..., I'm 26 coming 27 in a few months

You see I'm not convinced that it was blood tho,
More like discharge if you get me. I didn't know either until I got home last night and went to the loo. Kept it to show hubby, he initially thought blood but I told him to look under proper light source.
It's nothing I've ever seen before.
Just freaked me out a little

I think I'm day 12 after ET today (had it done on 06/09), so this occurred on day 11.


----------



## Bubbles8219

Hi Sharry

Could I please be added.

I am having IUI today.

Good to everyone and lots of baby dust.

xxxx


----------



## Ches14

Congrats Dreamer, fantastic news!!


----------



## Dreamer87

Thanks girls for all your kind words

Good luck everybody

Baby dust to all
Xxxx


----------



## kellyjohnson

congrats dreamer good news.. I am only 5 days after ET and already losing it.. I haven't been the toilet since saturdya and im bloated all day and cant eat much.. today ive been havin AF pains I am due on sunday 22nd really worried it might appear. have a bit of back pain but think its due to sleeping funny cus my belly is so bloated..
anybody who can help please do so 

thanks girlies xx


----------



## Dreamer87

Thanks Kelly 
I'm still having AF pains, however they seem to be worse when I'm walking around!!
Are you taking hormone suppositories? I heard these can make you feel constipated!! I remember feeling
a little bunged up myself and i am usually regular tmi sorry!!!
I had bloating too on and off i looked 6 months preg on 2ww lol!!

Xxxx


----------



## kellyjohnson

Hi 
Yes I'm on cyclogest is it pessaries inserted vaginally to stop bleeding I think it's a mixture of things making me bloated and constipated just wish it would get back to normal lol.. 
So what is next step for you do u have a scan soon??xx


----------



## Dreamer87

*kelly*
Yes booked for mon 7th October. Eek real nervous :s
I prefer to use the back door as they say as some said it can be a little messy goin up the love chute
However it's personal preference
I have gone through back door with suppositories from day 1
Try some peppermint tea that does wonders for bloating 

Xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi Sharry
Could you put me done as BFP


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Congratulations Diva las vegas!


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome to newbies gl with 2ww and hope it passes quickly for u xx 

Gemma: so sorry for ur bfn hun xx look after urself xxx

Lily: so sorry hun xx look after urself xx 

Dreamer: congrats hun xx xxx

Congrats diva xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Looks like im a BFN tested last night with my mam 9dp5dt so hormones should be high enough to detect. I am so heartbroken girls my faith in god has gone. The clinic was so positive too the embryologist even said good luck with the twins in brackets because my embroys were so perfect. We didn have any to make it to freeze and i start my new job next Monday so going to have to explain about taking time off. One thing I know though I dont care about how this effects my job or the money its costing i just want my little baby . Think my mother is more devestated than me she hasnt stopped crying either. Im an only child so this is her only chance of being a nanny. DP love him is holding out hope for OTD on Sunday and I too am praying for a miracle, still having odd twinges and no AF yet, although sometimes I wish she would just come so im put out of my misery.

Congratulations to everyone who has good news I wish I was with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87

*baby/ies2014*

I am really sorry hun. The only thing i can say is there may still be a little glimmer of hope my love. Firstly try testing again with your first urine of the morning as this is when the hcg hormone is at its strongest.
It may have been that the hormone wasnt as strong to detect in the evening as urine can be quite diluted.
Also hun u are 9dp5dt so a couple of days testing early i believe can make a difference between a negative and a positive outcome. Your otd is Sunday? Try to hold out from poas till then.
I know its hard hun, i hope this has helped u a little.
I will pray for you huni 
Xxxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thanks dreamer, im hoping im praying im just one of those that levels are not high enough.

Congratulations on your happy news, it must be an amazing feeling, was really hoping I would get it xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Thankyou hun

Take it easy now, try to hold off the evil sticks till sun

I'm praying for your little miracle

Dreamer 

Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Brown blood has now turned red in colour... Not bright but defo
Not brown anymore
I'm petrified


----------



## Janey waney

Can you add me please my test date is the 29th havin ivf


----------



## 8868dee

Baby/ies : keeping fingers crossed that the result changes xxx gl sunday hun xx


----------



## Dreamer87

Ja ja

When is ur otd? Do u think it could be implantation bleeding?

Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Dreamer - OTD is Monday 23/9.... I've no idea what to think and have called clinic who don't seem too concerned and said they can't tell until test result on Monday and to continue with pessaries then ring back with result on Monday
Just wish I could fast forward. I'm 13 days post 3dt.
Don't want to tempt fate by testing before OTD x


----------



## Jess100

Hi everyone


I'm new on here but have just started my two week wait, test date is due on 29th sept. Had my transfer yesterday and already driving myself mad! Any tips for getting through this? 
Took today off work but going back tomorrow, think it will be better than staying at home and researching every twinge and possible symptom on the Internet


----------



## Dreamer87

Ja ja
A lot of girls have told me on here that they know people who have had bleeds and gone into to have bfp's!
Just hold out till otd, see what happens!
Is it like AF? 

Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Dreamer,
I am defo Holding on until Monday before testing as want to do it with hubby.
The colour kinda changes between dark brown n pinky... It's strange. Still not using a pad, only visible when wiping.
Just gona use pessaries rectally from tonight to see if that helps x


----------



## Dreamer87

Ja ja
Good idea 
I hate those pessaries i have always used the back door but they make me want the toilet as soon as i put them in!!
Nightmare lol!

Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Lol il update you on them tomorrow haha


----------



## Baby/ies2014

All the best for testing Monday, I'm praying for a bfp to appear on Sunday going to do it with dp this time. Feel really uncomfortable today back ache and pain in lower pelvis xxxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Thanks
Good luck to you also!! X


----------



## Dreamer87

Good luck everyone with your otd
You are all in my prayers  
Xxxxx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well  

Well I couldn't wait and tested today 8dp5dt, BFN gutted not stopped crying     Has anyone done this and it's turned into a BFP?? I've had no bleeding though, just very sore heavy boobs?? Tested with a Clearblue

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Going Round The Bend, 8dpt is still quite early so don't count yourself out yet.  I think First Response is more sensitive than Clearblue as well. When is your OTD?


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Thanks Sarah, Do hope there still is a chance, thought the clearblue were very sensitive, hospital said use them? ET was Wednesday 11th Sept, OTD is Sunday 22nd so in 3 days?? 

xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I would wait until OTD and try to keep your mind occupied until then - though easier said than done, I know! When I was looking at different tests, the First Response ones seemed to have a better earlier testing accuracy. It's worth remembering that some people can test negative right up until their OTD and then find they have a BFP. The fact you've had no bleeding is a really good sign, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Going round the bend I had a bfn too yesterday at 9dp5dt. I am devestated also and giggling like mad I used clear blue digital seeing not pregnant was awful. Clinic told me to test again Sunday. Got stabbing pains in pelvis and aching back also no af. Praying for us xxxxz


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Googling i meant


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Baby/ies - Good luck for Sunday, hope it changes for you. I wouldn't use a digital test, apparently they're not that accurate for IVF/assisted fertility treatments. Thinking of you as well.


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Sarah- Thanks for that info, I do need to try and keep busy just wish I would have waited now   

Baby/ies- Me too with the digital it was terrible to see the words, fingers crossed for you too on Sunday. Praying it works for us    

I haven't had any bleeding for implantation either though?? 

xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

No implantation bleeding for me either, I have been researching and not money but some people have had negative results and then positive so there is a chance for us, maybe I'm wishful thinking but it's all I've got at the moment just hanging on by a thread. If it is positive il probably faint and think back about how me and my mam cried all
Night yesterday xxxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It's more common not to have implantation bleeding than it is to have it, so try not to worry. It's so hard not to symptom-spot in the 2ww though. I felt barely anything, a few AF-type cramps but that's it - no bleeding, no sore boobs. I hope your lack of symptoms are a good thing.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thanks Sarah Ive got lower pelvic pains on the right side and back ache do you think this is a good or bad sign. Xxxx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Thanks Sarah

Hope your symptoms are good Baby/ies      We look into every little change don't we    

It's just my boobs, they have been feeling so heavy/tender and seem to have grown?? It's died down a bit today though?? 

This 2ww is driving me crazy not sure if I could go through all this again?? 

xxxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

It's so hard to tell as pregnancy symptoms are so close to AF symptoms. Pelvic pain is quite common as it can be growing pains while your uterus is getting bigger but also can be your ovaries settling down after treatment. If your backache is low down and on either side, try to make sure you're drinking enough water as that could be your kidneys.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Come on, you've got to try again, it will happen in the end, I'm going to try and try again I long for a baby, Ives booked my follow up appt it's next week, hoping I can try ASAP but hey we may not need it! Xxxxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Yeah your right could be my ovaries settling down, hoping its the initial tho, dp was so sure it would work, well everyone was  xxx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

We'd love to keep trying & trying as we'd love a baby together but it's the cost too! It was around 6k for this first go, we had to get a loan and we will be paying this off for 3years now! We were refused any funding due to my partner having children and having previous vasectomy 
xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Has your dh had a reversal? Mine did initially good result but I didn conceive and SA in April revealed 0 sperm . We paid 3700 for the icsi and 1000 for tesa. I find it frustrating all that money is spent and it doesn work xxx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Yes he did and it was successful although low sperm count but we then found out I had low AMH and an large ovarian cyst (had to be removed) which didn't help either so after trying a total of 8-9 years throughout the problems and ups and downs we were told icsi would be the best also due to not getting any younger too! 

It is so scary that you pay out so much and it's a risk of it not working, although you wouldn't think of the money really if you get the BFP we want     

xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I know you can't put a price on life keep in touch on here with symptoms etc xxxx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi 
Going round the bend and baby/ies

Test on OTD 
I upset myself by testing negative the day before official test date
But on the day I was shocked to see the positive test,
Repeated test today and its still positive yippee. 

All the best girls


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Love that positive story will keep up the hope. Please god xxxxx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Thanks for that Diva las vegas   Great news for you for your BFP!!   

Gives us some hope, lets hope it's the same for us!     

xx


----------



## fliz

Morning All

OTD for us this morning and have   !!!!!!!!!!
I'm soooo happy not quite sure what to do with myself. I know I should be getting a grip as its still early days but thats not gonna happen  

thought I'd add to the testing early discussion from yesterday - I've been testing since saturday (5dp5dt)  
with cheapy 10miu/ml sticks. I've had negative results sat/sun/mon/tues/wed 
however on wed (9dp5dt) i left the stick on the side and came back an hour later to find the faintest of waterlines   
thurs (10dp5dt) the super faint line came up in the 10 mins the test is meant to be valid for but DH said he wasnt sure it was really there, and I wasnt sure I wasnt deluding myself
fri (11dp5dt, OTD, today) i had a similarly faint line with the cheapy ones and then did a clearblue which said pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!! if I'd only been using the cheapy ones i still wouldnt be sure. they really are evil little sticks.

on the symtoms front, i really dont think i've had any - no bleeding this time. with DD I bled heavily during the 2WW. I was convinced nothing was happening this time. 

 to all the ladies testing today   to you all

fliz xxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Congratulations *fliz* 

I know how u feel, it's extremely hard not to get TOO excited!!! Lol!!!

Congratulations *diva Las Vegas* 

Remember *babies 2014* stay strong until OTD

*ja ja* how u gettin on with pessaries hun? Hope bleeding has subsided a little for u

I'm praying for everyone else to get their BFP's i know how much it means to u all

Baby dust all round

Dreamer

Xxxx


----------



## gemc

I had my FET on Wednesday, before going I was told I had 2 good eggs, however when we got to the hospital the embryologist informed us that one had failed and the other had lost a cell. We had a 3 cell frozen as well so they put both of these back in. I've been totally devastated since I've come home & as much as I'm trying to be positive I can't help thinking they weren't strong enough to survive, it was more so how the embryologist told us the information as she sounded very negative - don't know if they have to be brutally honest or if it was just her way of speaking to patients. Anyway she has totally knocked my confidence in success I am still hoping it works but I'm really struggling. My DH is away working a lot over the next couple of weeks, which was unplanned and put upon him, which has upset him to leave me.
Yesterday I slept pretty much all day so today I've tried to pull myself around and been for a walk this morning I don't want to over do it but its such a lonely time I don't want to do too much that it doesn't work, but I also don't want to sit around & be miserable for the next two weeks.
I've also been trying to eat well but when I've weighed myself this morning(probably not a good idea!) I have lost 1 1/2 pound since Monday. 
God I forgot how hard all this all is


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Congratulations filz which I was with you all having a bfp still holding out hope for Sunday. No Af yet, I'm probably stressing so much though that between that and the pesseries it's delaying it. Thanks dreamer got everyone praying xxxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Still bleeding on tissue.... Not good
I'm in a foul mood. Pessaries going up back door- best idea ever- zero discharge.
I'm so scared for Monday x
Congrats on everyone's BFPs x


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Jaja have you tested yet xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Nope... I really want to wait until Monday hoping that its late implantation but I duno....
I might go buy FR test today. Just don't want to see negative x


----------



## Dreamer87

*jaja*
I know! Great isn't it? I say that like I've done them the other way which i haven't, I used back door from day one. Aww bless u hun, try not to feel so down its hard i know but ur test date isn't untill monday. Put a film on and open a box of chocs 

I recommend 'dirty dancing', best film ever made i love the 80's!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I know I'm trying to hold out til Sunday to do it again, if I do it today il only have to do it again Sunday, I'm buying first response I can't buy another digital and see them sad words  xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

DH is going to buy tests today as I don't want to leave the house
We are going to test tonight with First Response.
Also buying clear blue for Monday - OTD.
So sad :-(


----------



## Dreamer87

Ja ja

I would recommend testing with the first wee of the morning although first response are quite sensitive but just to be sure hun
X


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Praying for you Jaja I don't want to see anybody either especially dp parents who live next door. They probably think something is wrong already though. I've been staying with my mam since Wednesday as dp works away and isn home til tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Yea we are going to do it in the morning tomorrow...
Then go from there!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

What I find crushing is that it all feels so real on the transfer day  xxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Good luck all

Xxxxx


----------



## Rayofsunshine

Hi guys

I just got a faint BFP on a first response!

I'm 9dpo and 7dp2dt! What do you think? Could I be pregnant or could it still b the HCG shot still in my system?

I've done a standard clearblue and that has come up negative, but I know these tests are not as sensitive as the first response as you can test up to 6 days early with a first response! Any thoughts welcome

Thanks x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312493.0#ixzz2fR05hNFZ


----------



## Jaja1986

Think it's all over for me ladies - iv just put a pad on and it's dark red blood
I'm absolutely gutted, can't believe my one and only chance is over. Don't know what to do now


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I'm so sorry jaja it's so unfair I've just been to the shop and all I could see was mums and babies in push chairs. From what I have read over the last few weeks though is never give up hope, I've seen posts of people that go through loads of rounds of ivf it's a long road and expensive but they get there. It's just a blow to the head when it isn't the news you dream of. How many embroys did you transfer? Are you going to test me be sure :/? Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Yeah I'm going to test to be sure, but I know what the answer will be
This was my only chance, I had 2 embies put back in- none to freeze
Don't know what other options I have as only funded for one and can't afford to pay for further Icsi.
Devastated


----------



## lilacheva

hello girls 

please can i join ??

i am officailly pupo again with one little frozen 6 day blast my OTD is 7th oct 

good luck to everyone 

xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

I had none to freeze either was I was gutted about because the clinic said they would be surprised if none made it to freeze I had 12 fertilise and 2 5aa blasts so out of the 9 left they didn catch up. I thought I wouldn need them anyway because had such a good chance but now going to have to go through it all again. If it really is negative then I wish af would just turn up so I can begin to arrange my next cycle. I hope you get a way to fund this next one if this is the end. My mother is using life savings for this so I don't understand why god isn't giving us any luck xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

I don't think I could go through it again... It's just not meant to be.
Heartbroken. I wish you all the best xxx


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

Haven't been on in a while as been back and forth to the hospital. It's definitely over for us. Just been told the we have an ectopic pregnancy. 
Absolutely gutted!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Jaja don't give up I'm sure when you have grieved you may find the strength to try again xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87

*jo*

I am so sorry to hear your sad news hun. If its any consultation i have had 2 ectopics (tubal) mine were very far along so needed surgery to remove both fallopian tubes.

Was it ivf that's resulted in ectopic?

I know how u feel here if u wanna chat or ask me anything

Dreamer

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87

*jaja*
I'm sorry your feeling so down hun. Are you going to still do the test tomorrow morning? The clinics usually advise for you to still test even if u have had a bleed.

Xxx


----------



## Frankycat

Hello girlies

Starry please can I be added to the front page? DE ICSI and OTD 29 Sept, same day as Janey Waney!

Nice to have found this group. I had ET on Monday, no symptoms at all but will hold off from testing for as long as possible!


----------



## fliz

Jo,
so sorry to hear your news. sending you lots of  

Jaja & Baby/ies, 
still got everything crossed for you both  

Hi Frankycat &Lilacheva, 
good luck to you both 

fliz xxxx


----------



## Pinkpanther123

Hello! Please can you add me. ICSI and official test date 26th Sep xx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Horrible bfn devestated feel like how will it ever work follow up next Thursday praying we can do fresh cycle December time xxx hoping for the best Xmas present. Ceased meds and waiting on af now xx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Baby/ies2014- So sorry to hear your news   Life is so unfair, look after yourself and best of luck for your follow up appointment!  

xx


----------



## Missgb

Hi had a bfp on Thursday, the line was very faint, I've tested again today and the line is just as faint. Does anyone have any advice on this. Also when would my 6 week scan be? Thanks x


----------



## Dreamer87

*babies2014*

Did u do a pregnancy test this morning? When was ur otd?
So sorry you have a bfn hun, i thought ur test day was tommorow/mon?
Still might be a little glimmer??

Thinkin of u hun

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87

*missgb*

When was ur transfer date hun? And when is ur otd?

I tested 5dp5dt and got bfp then tested 6dp5dt and got bfp and the lines were pretty much the same very faint. I then tested at 8d and got positive on frer line a bit darker

Does that help at all

Thinking of everyone else god bless you all

*jaja*

How are u hunib? Thinkin of you too

Xxxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi dreamer it's tomorrow but I uses first response it was stark white. Will be going out for a few drinks with dp later however he has already warned me not to over do it on the wine. Got to accept that this time is over now and pray for the next one, I won't give up. Hope your feeling ok and so happy for you xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Aww munchkin,

Good for u girl! U deserve a drink(or 2) like ur dp said don't over do it! If ur anything like me u become a little emotional at times

Aw I am so sorry chick, i really was holding out hope for u and i did have u all in my prayers coz i know how much u all want it. I've been trying for my family for 5 and a half years through friends and family havin babies and being surrounded by children all the time(used to wrk in a nursery) it was hard and some days heart breaking.

I truly believe and trying not to be cringe here, that god has a plan for us all, "everything comes to he who waits" and this is what this whole process is a huge waiting game. If u have faith then believe that everything happens for a reason and one day u will get the family you all so much deserve one way or another.


Xxxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi baby/ies I'm so sorry for your BNF... It's awful isn't it- but great that your getting planning for next cycle.
I only had one cycled funded so I've no idea what next plan is..... Try naturally again then adoption I guess.
World is upside down xx

Dreamer - hope your well sweetie x


----------



## Jaja1986

Sharry - BFN


----------



## Dreamer87

*jaja*

When was ur otd? Did u use a frer?

I'm good thanks cherub thinking of everyone

Xx


----------



## Frankycat

Baby/ies, really sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time, hope the follow up helps you plan what to do next. I'm also at CRGW, they are so lovely and will do what they can to help you. X


----------



## Jaja1986

Dreamer
OTD is Monday but iv been bleeding since Thursday
I used FRER on Friday evening, will test again Monday before I ring clinic with BFN
X


----------



## Dreamer87

Good luck jaja


I will be thinkin of you and you will be in my prayers

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats in the bfp fliz xxx 

Jo: aww hun so very sorry u have an ectopic x i have had an ectopic that ruptured and i lost both my f tubes xx look after urself hun xx 

Ja ja: so sorry ur af arrived hun xx look after urself xx 

Baby/ies : sorry for ur bfn hun x take care xxx 


Gl to everyone testing today xxx


----------



## Going Round The Bend

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all you best wishes xx

Well it's a BFN for us this morning on OTD after 5DT, gutted     Still no blood though just a very slight small amount of brown discharge yesterday afternoon and nothing since, doesn't feel like AF on her way either?? Do they say AF due from your last period/bleed or from starting pessaries? Just want Monday morning to come now so I can ring hospital for more info and follow up appointment asap! Does anyone know how long it will be when you can start next cycle for FET's??

Good luck to all you other ladies on the 2WW and testing

XX


----------



## tam685

14dpo on clomid cd28 ...bfn and no AF  Gutted x


----------



## penny48

Going.r.t.b the pessaries will delay at you will only get it when you stop them, very sorry for it BFN. Tam still could b hope for you if you ov'd  late then mite b too early to test or clomid did give me cysts and this made my cycle longer xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies

A question for those who have had an ectopic. I was told on Friday and they said it's quite small but since they have told me I have been so paranoid that every sign I have that it will rupture. I haven't been able to sleep as I'm too scared to in case it ruptures.

At the moment I feel like a period is on its way, I have horrible lower back pain and really bloated. Also have no appetite and a little stomachache. Nothing really bad but I'm really scared all the time.

What symptoms should I watch out for that would make me go to a&e? 

Thanks ladies
Xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Hi Laies, I was hoping I can join you the dreaded 2ww. Really sorry to ready about the BFN, it must be heart breaking. I keep trying to stay positive but it's tough. 

I had ET on Friday with two 5 day blasts, so OTD is next Sunday. Ekkk, going to be a long week.


----------



## Dreamer87

*jo*

I had 2 ectopics and had a very lucky escape with both. I was 6 weeks with my first and 9 weeks with my 2nd.
Both were horrible except the 2nd one i had no symptoms what so ever. The night before I was due to have my surgery to have my tube removed i was sat in bed eating a subway no pain, bleeding or temperature.

My first ectopic was horrible. I began spotting but it lasted days i bled after sex too. You need to watch out for horrendous lower abdominal pain like a stabbing sharp pain that takes your breath or a short stabbing pain in your shoulder. Look for any signs of heavy bleeding also diaoreah, shortness of breath or vomiting. I had vaginal bleeding and pain. I went straight to a&e
only to be told that it was a nasty water infection however i was also books in for a very early scan. My hcg levels were tested via a blood test and they were sky high. They scanned me but nothing was in the womb, it was in my tube.

They literally wheeled me down to surgery there and then and removed my tube and pregnancy. The recovery was 6 weeks it was an invasive procedure.
Neither of my ectopics ruptured.

Are u having surgery or a shot? How far along are u?

Xxx


----------



## hopingpraying

Ladies can anyone help? I'm testing on Friday but since last night have had an awful lot of blood. All brown but a lot and a lot of clots. I'm assuming this is all over for me and feel devastated  
I am also slightly worried about the amount if clots in having. I went swimming yesterday during the day so think this has caused it?

So sorry to hear about everyone's BFNs.


----------



## tam685

Thanks penny but I know I O on day 14 as I'm doing opks and temping.... Today I've had nothing except two little streaks of bright red blood...wouldn't ave been enough to notice was in with cm...but as I'm watching I have noticed it...   That that was late implantation ?... My temps are still high... So wait and see what next few days bring x


----------



## Lady Chilli

I'm sorry to read that hopingpraying. I have no idea whether it means you are out of the game but it can't possibly have been caused by swimming. Swimming is one of the gentlest activities you can do.


----------



## Rachsi

Hi Sharry

Can you put us down as bfn, no luck this time -I guessed really as heavy af type bleeding all last week  

Best of luck to everyone else testing soon


----------



## BroodyChick

Hello everyone on here, I just joined the 2ww (well 10 days really as I had a 5 day blast transferred).
Very exciting, it seems to have come around so fast as I did a natural FET cycle after IVF in January.

OTD is Sept 29th.

Today I've felt a bit nauseous, dizzy and tired throughout the day but of course it's a bit early to tell... fingers crossed though and looking forward to lots of positive news on this thread! xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry for the bfns girls xxx look after urself xx 

Hoping: sorry u have been having brown blood x hope its old blood and not af xx

Rachel: sorry for the bfn hun look after urself xx


----------



## cornishgirl

Hi Ladies

Well its's OTD today and it's a BFP   !   

I can't quite take it in, will phone the clinic later for what happens next. 

Congrats on the other BFPs and hugs to those it hasn't worked this much, hopeit's you turn soon. 

CG X
Sharry can you please update me, thanksx


----------



## Jaja1986

Congrats cornish
Retested this morning and its defo a BFN for us x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning guys,


Arrggggh....I had an iui last wed, my OTD isn't until next wed so I know it's early days yet but I literally feel no different.....nothing at all....no sore boobs.......no cramps.....nothing   that can't be good can it? Or do I need to find something to occupy my brain with for another few days and stop worrying?!

Congrats cornishgirl!

Sorry to all the bfns  
X


----------



## icklesam

Morning all

Racshi and JaJa - so sorry to hear about your BFN  

Cornishgirl - Congratulations on your BFP  

For all those waiting - I hope that the wait goes quickly for you.

AFM - despite losing red blood for two solid days last week and brown/mucky discharge for the third day, I have had a BFP which has been confirmed by blood test! TOTAL shock as I've never made it past the implantation stage before nd was convinced that it had failed - again. On a number of immunes drugs now with Dr Gorgy and it is, of course, VERY early days. BUT I wanted to share my story as I know how distressing it is to see blood during the 2ww.

Also, Mrs Stardust I have had NO symptoms at all! I had sore boobs before the ET (think it was due to the crinone) but I still have no symptoms at all.... Wishing you every luck xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Morning ladies!!

I'm officially pregnant!   

Congrats cornishgirl!      

*sharry can you update me please*

Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Congrats to everyone who got their bfp!!!!


It's a weird feeling isn't it?

Icklesam- sorry for tmi here but I had brown blood too mine was quite a bit but it was a week ago now. Haven't had any more since it was like the end if AF. Do u mind explaining what urs was like just to try and put my mind at rest 

Xx


----------



## icklesam

Hi Dreamer

again, apologies in advance for tmi, but I stared bleeding - red blood - Monday last week after ET Monday 9th Sept. That continued for two days, hence why I was so convinced that it would be a negative! There was alsosome clots but they were rather dark and not as many as the last two failed ICSIs. The blood didn't fill a sanitary towel but was quite a lot there when I wiped. By the Wednesday, it eased and I started losing more brown/pinkish gunk as opposed to red blood.

I took x2 HPTs on Thursday (10dp5det) and they were both positive - total shock and, to be honest, very worrying!! Went for a blood test and HCG at 40, took another on Saturday and HCG increased to 77. My actual OTD was today and again another positive.

I'm now on prontogest injections, steriods, crinone and clexane under Dr Gorgy and off to have more blood tests and IVIg today (as been treated for immunes through this cycle). Early scan booked with Barts on 3rd October  .

As I said, very, very early days but wanted to share as I was devastated when I starting bleeding last week. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Thanks for that i had the brown blood 9dp5dt nothin since tho. 
I don't think i can settle untill I've had my scan(2 weeks today)

Xx


----------



## icklesam

I know exactly how you feel!!! xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Icklesam, Positive and Cornish, huge congratulations to you!

What an exciting time. 

Dreamer87 and Stardust - so you don't know yet, do you? it's called the 2ww for a reason, and it can drive you mad... I've had some bleeding with my first BFP, but none with my second, so you never know. Also how you feel can be very different. It comes and goes on some days early on, even if you do get symptoms!


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi broody chick

I had my bfp last Wednesday!! I just won't settle until
I've had my scan in 2 weeks time. Think I'm a little more cautious because of the brown blood however i believe its old blood so perhaps it was from my ec or et!
Sometimes it's nice to know that other women have had it and to hear their take on things. I'm a worrier anyway and suffer from anxiety so you can imagine how this has been! Lol!

When is ur otd? 

Xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Dreamer
At this early stage there is literally Zero we can do, either way... so try and help yourself by resting/distracting yourself as much as possible. It's the best way forward, alongside positive visualizations (seeing your child come into your life and snuggling into your womb, etc).
Huge congrats to you, hope the scan can set your mind at rest a bit more!
Although I have heard that 80% of being a parent is made up of being worried, so get used to it 
My OTD is on the 29th, sooo soon! I really have high hopes for this cycle xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

How odd - my post above was number 666 and yours 66 - hope this is lucky!! x


----------



## Dreamer87

Good luck hun

Hope u get a bfp!!!

Xx


----------



## HinaP

Hello ladies

Not posted for a while but have been reading updates.

Congratulation on all the BFP's really chuffed for you all.

For all those with BFN am so sorry.....i joined you guys yesterday. We were devastated, this was out first cycle and was praying it would work. Need to take a bit if time  out and maybe try again at the end of the year.

Just wanted to say that siite has been so helpful, the support and advice have made this emotional process a little easier.

Much love to you all out there .

H xx


----------



## Lilly83

Hi girls

As expected BFN for me, got AF on CD 27

Good luck to those still to test this month

Congrats to those with BFPs

And for those that didn't get the result they were hoping for, stay strong and never give up

Lilly xx


----------



## hopingpraying

Congrats to all those with BFP!!

The brown blood started on 8dp3det has pretty much stopped now but I did a test this morning and a BFN so I think I'm out of the running. I know I've tested early but all the symptoms are telling me Negative


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Lilly sorry to hear about bfn me too  keep in touchxxxxx


----------



## jacqui.g

Hopingandpraying I was just reading your post. I think you have tested way to early. Hcg levels are not high enough to be detected yet. I hope this helps:

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Jacqui

/links


----------



## Sarapd

Just to let you know that it's all over for us - it was a chemical pregnancy.
Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww, hugs to those with BFNs and keep well to those with BFPs.
Sara. xx
Sharry - can you update me please with BFN? Thanks.


----------



## hopingpraying

Hi Jacqui 
Thanks for that is has comforted me. The 2ww feels like a 2 month wait!! 
Congrats to all those with BFPs
So sorry to hear about BFNs


----------



## Hope2bmammy

So sorry Sara. Sending you   Xx


----------



## orchidz

Joining in on the 2 ww. Had ET on the 21/9 and OTD is the 2/10. Finding it really hard to stay positive already. I have no symptoms at all I don't know how I am going to last. Had a day 5 transfer of 2 blasts.


----------



## Bluebell84

Hello

Otd and I can't believe I'm writing this but I got a BFP! I'm in a shock and it doesn't seen real at all. I've played this moment over so many times in my head about how I might feel.
I spent yesterday afternoon crying as I had 'AF cramps' and thought it was over.
I'm still a bit crampy today but other then that I have no other symptoms! I hope the cramps are normal.

To those with BFN I'm sorry and I know how you feel as I posted the same thing last month and had negative tests month after month. Try to keep hope though I know how hard it is 

Xx


----------



## Louella97

Thanks Bluebell

This gives me great hope I had a massive melt down yesterday after being woken up with AF cramps, I thought it was all over Still no bleeding and the odd twinge Im 11dp2dt, OTD testing 28/9/13

So your story cheered me up
Thank you
Lou X


----------



## Dreamer87

Congratulations to everyone who has had their bfp

To those who have had a bfn, so sorry girls it must be so hard. I am thinking of u all.

Xxx


----------



## hopingpraying

orchid I don't know if this helps but I had loads of symptoms with both cycles and got BFN so no symptoms doesn't mean a bad thing. x


----------



## Babdee

Sharry, please can I be added? DIUI, OTD is 30 Sept. Thanks 

Hi lovely ladies, please may I join you? Currently on second half of 2ww on fourth go of DIUI. Really hoping this is the one! AF should be due on Sat 28th, so I should know by then!
Been having a look through and there have been a lot of BFPs this month, congrats to you all. Wishing you all very h & h 9 months ahead xx
And so sorry to hear of the BFNs. My thoughts are with you xx  

Each failed cycle so far I've had tons of symptoms, but this month I've not had many, so maybe that's a good sign!

Hugs to all


----------



## BroodyChick

SOO sorry Sarapd.   Not sure what to say, you must be gutted.   


Welcome Orchidz and hello Babdee!
May your tx be successful this time, fingers crossed  

Huge congrats, Bluebell!!   

Just noticed that the Aug/Sept cycle buddies thread has closed and I wanted to say Hi to a few of those lovely ladies - but no chance now it's locked!

I don't expect anyone who's had a BFN to be lurking around here, or poor HappyHippy who lost her babies sadly, but my thoughts are with you and I send you hugs and prayers.

AFM I get a tired slump every day at 7pm. Even reading becomes too strenuous! Then I get a second wind. Had some nausea and dizziness on Sunday, apart from that I feel fine. Had to remind myself that usually at this stage ladies who haven't been actively ttc or going through tx are still happily oblivious, not looking out for strange signs and twinges!
CALM thoughts... I did a visualisation and tapping exercise yesterday, which helped.


----------



## Hope2bmammy

It's OTD and a    for us. Can't quite believe it! Sharry can you update the front page please?


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Congrats hope2bmammy- that's fantastic news!!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

BroodyChick - I just posted in cycle buddies?


----------



## Positivethinking100

Broody chick - it's back open now, I tried to reply to ssd last night and it said locked but fine this morning

Congrats again hope2bmammy!!

X


----------



## Babdee

Congratulations Hope2bmammy!! Wonderful news!! Xx


----------



## Iwantababynow

Congrats hope2bmammy!


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi everyone

I need some help and would welcome any stories similar to mine just so i can try and work out what is goin on right now..
My otd was last wednesday(exactly a week ago) and it was a bfp. I was told by clinic to retest today and i have it's still bfp. Now when I woke up this morning(didn't help i had pink knickers on) but there was brown blood. It was almost like watery discharge with streaks of brown.
I am in no pain and the blood was definitely brown not red. Since I got up and changed i have had no more bleeding. This is my first fresh ivf cycle and i had a 5 day blast transferred. I have had a slight but of bleeding 10 days ago but i believe that was implantation again it was brown blood and no pain.

Had anyone experienced anything similar to this?

Xx


----------



## Babdee

Hi Dreamer, try not to worry, especially as there are no cramps. Brown is old blood so possibly left over from implantation? Or could be a bit of breakthrough bleeding. About a week after I got BFP with my son I had some bleeding (bright red). I was distraught, thought I was losing, but it stopped after a day or 2. I had a healthy pregnancy (with a bit more spotting around 10 weeks). Just keep an eye on it and try to relax   When is your scan? I'm sure all is fine  xx


----------



## Dreamer87

Thankyou babdee,

It's such a worry this whole process honestly it's driving me insane!!
Thanks for responding to my post it's nice to know someone has experienced something similar to me. I also don't know if it's something to do with my period as they are irregular at the best if times with the PCO's that I have.
I do believe its old blood it's just not nice to see. Did they ever tell you what the bleeding was? I just hope and pray it doesn't turn into an early m/c 
My scan date is 7th oct, week on mon!!


----------



## Babdee

No it's never nice to see blood, but really try not to worry. Tbh, I never mentioned my spotting to my clinic. My sis-in-law is a midwife so I asked her, and she mentioned breakthrough bleed (I'd never heard of it). When I had my early scan I mentioned it then, and was told everything looked fine, all appeared healthy. As hard as it is, the only thing you can do is wait and try to relax. We seem to spend all our time waiting for one thing or another with this process, don't we?! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Yeah it's drivin me crazy!! Just want to get to the scan now i just want to know it's not an ectopic pregnancy. Once i know that I could accept if it's meant to be or not i was just so poorley with my 2 ectopic and off work for 6 weeks couldn't go trough that again 

Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all not posted for a few days hope u r all ok ? Xx 

Congrats on all the bfps xx so happy for u all 

So sorry for all the bfns lately this is such a hard journey to go down xxx look after urselfs xx 

Sarapd: am so sorry for ur chemical hun xx look after yrself and gl with future cycles xxx 

Welcome to all newbies xx 

And i hope all u lovely ladies still waiting for otd are not going to crazy lol x gl to u all xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

hi ladies my otd is 30th which makes it 17dpt which is odd and I cant wait that long so I am going to do a test on Friday which is 14dpt which im sure I will get an accurate reading... I am so scared I haven't had no period but now im thinking its due to the progesterone ive been taking I just cant seem to get positive some help would be lovely 

thanks xx


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi Kelly

If it's any help i spoke to the nurse at my clinic today and she told me that you can still bleed whilst taking the progesterone?!
I always thought you couldn't but she said you could!! 
The 2ww is such a roller coaster of emotions. I had my bfp last week but some days feel really positive and others feel like I'm not pregnant. 

Strange how the body and mind work

Try not to worry hun

Xx


----------



## hopingpraying

Hi Kelly, my first go I didn't bleed at all BFN and AF didn't start until the progesterone stopped. This time I have bled since sat. Brown blood that turned to red today. I spoke to my clinic this morning and they said that you can bleed on progesterone and not to worry to much. In short don't panic as it could go either way xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Thanks Girls, I saw the thread is back open again, maybe Sharry's diary was five days fast 
Still tired and telling myself to go to bed earlier tonight!! xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

just out of interest is/did everyone testing on OTD or early? My OTD is this Sunday and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## Positivethinking100

Glasshalffull - I only tested on OTD but DH wouldn't let me test before

X


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Its my birthday Sat so i'm going to have to keep myself busy so I don't test early.


----------



## Babdee

Dreamer, I can't begin to imagine what you've been through already   But I'm sure everything is ok.  

Hi Kelly, we have the same OTD, although different treatments. I think it's normal to feel uncertain this close to testing. There's such a build up of emotion. Try not to worry. I may test Friday or Sat... Although I don't want to burst my little bubble world!
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Kelly; gl for otd hun xx 

Hi all gl to all who is testing soon xxx gl gl gl xx


----------



## hopingpraying

Glasshalffull I would say don't test early. Only because I've done it and from experience it makes it worse. If you get a BFN you will be devastated. Then you tell yourself it's all over. Then you calm down and start convincing yourself you tested early so maybe it will change (which of course it might) but if it doesn't you will go through all the devastation again. Just hang in till OTD. If only I could follow my own advice!! Lol


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hi everyone

All the waiting is driving me mad...... Reading your posts help a lot and poas gives me reassurance too

Sorry girls who have BFN I wish you success soon xxxxxx

Dreamer87 you and I tested same day ..... Congratulations and like you I am desperate to know alls well with scan on 7th Oct ........ Good luck

Well done to all the BFP keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and loving hearing everybody's news
And symptoms is fab

I wake early each day with heavy boobs and that seems to pass a few abdo twinges and that's it I know it sounds crazy but bring on the nausea for reassurance!!!!

Gerry


----------



## Pinkpanther123

BFP!!!!!!!! Done 4 tests this morning and all BFP!! Can't believe it!!!


----------



## Dreamer87

Diva Las Vegas

Wow! Didn't realise we tested on same day! So how far along will u be on mon 7th oct. If my calculations are right i will be 7 weeks and 1 day! I had a 5 day blast transferred on the 7th September  my otd was last Wednesday.Im hoping all is well, this part is far worse than the 2ww for me personally!
Ahh good luck hun will be thinking of u.

Good luck everyone who got tier bfp's - pink panther ur post made me laugh testing 4 times!!! Lol!!
Fantastic news hun

Hope everyone else is well
Xxx


----------



## Iwantababynow

So happy a BFP for me this morning! 

Congrats to pink panther and other bfp's and big   To those with bfn ( I've been there before also)

So happy I don't know what to do lol!

Sharry can you please update me?

Ps in terms of any symptoms, I had none apart from slight cramping so was quite worried it hadn't work, definitely no sore boobs! 

X


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats to pink panther and i wantababtnow on the bfps hun xx 

Sorry to anyone who got a bfn today look after urself xx


----------



## Babdee

GlassHalfFull, I've only tested early once (12dpiui), got a bfn and was devastated. Like hopingpraying said (v well put btw!), I then calmed, started to convince myself I still had a chance, then had to go through it all again when AF arrived. Double the pain. I then owned up to DH, who threatened to confiscate my other tests if I tried again! This time AF is due on Sat (2 days before OTD), so I will prob test on Sat (that will be 15dpiui).
Try and hold off as long as you can! Good luck xx

Pinkpanther and Iwantababynow, big big congrats!!! xx

Good luck to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Wow Iwantababynow, great news


----------



## Iwantababynow

Thanks guys


----------



## Positivethinking100

Congrats pink panther and iwantababy !!     

X


----------



## Diva las vegas

Congratulations pink panther and I wantababy great BFNP well done

Dreamer87 this waiting is hard....... I want to know alls well so I can enjoy every moment and not worry I'm building my hopes up

I too had 5 day blastocyst transfer on 7th sept after collection on 2nd OTD 18th
Using forum calculator I am 5w3d.

Each day is going by slowly hope your feeling good

Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87

Random question

How do you get those little dancin people in your posts??

Dreamer


----------



## Positivethinking100

When typing a reply, under the row of smilies it says more, click that and another window opens with them on 

X


----------



## Dreamer87

Diva Las Vegas

Exactly same dates as me!

How do they work yours out? 
You may find it useful hun to start posting on this thread along with me and other girls who are waiting for their first scans after a BFP.
Here it is- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312380.0
Give it a try hun!

Positive thinking- thanks chuck!  (He he he)!!!
Xx


----------



## kellyjohnson

hi ladies been to buy my test today so scared for the morning.. my friend has told me to pee a bit first then test the bit after the first bit of pee has anyone else heard this at all? so so scared.. hardly any symptoms but came out with a cold sore yest maybe stress related..

thanks xx


----------



## 8868dee

Kelly: yeah i have but i think hcg will be there in all of it so as long as ur pee is first morning its fine xx i always collect it in a thow away plastic beker or cup rater than pee on the stick ao i know its properly saturated x


----------



## kellyjohnson

yeah I have a beaker ready not good at aiming lol.. I see your currently pg congrats.. when was your 2ww? did u have symptoms?xx


----------



## The_Lau76

pinkpanther and Iwantababy ....wooo hooooo BFP


----------



## 8868dee

Kelly : My 2ww began 28th august i had natural fet and 1 blast put bk i tested by bloods and hpt on 6th september during my 2ww the onlt symptoms i had was a aching pain in my ovary area first on one side then next for few days then disappeared then came bk then disappeared lol so i really tried not to think to much about it xx gl xx


----------



## fcmjm

Please don't give up, at 6dp5dt I tested negative' today at9dp5dt I have 2 positive tests, today is otd!!! We are freaking out, one test is very clear the other very faint but its there, so please hold out till otd, my clinic doesn't open for another 5 mins and hubby has gone to work!!!!


----------



## Positivethinking100

Fcmjm congrats     

X


----------



## hopingpraying

BFN for me as suspected  

Congrats to all with BFP


----------



## Babdee

Congratulations fcmjm!! Great news!! Xx

So sorry hopingpraying. Big hugs    Xx


----------



## Janey waney

Our otd is Sunday but got our bfp  on Wednesday been testin since and still bfp. My Ips are over the moon


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Sharry Please can you add me for OTD 29th Sep. 

Fcmjm congrats

hopingpraying really sorry to hear your news, hope you are staying strong.

kellyjohnson Hope you got a nice BFP

Janey waney Congratulations. Wow, you did test early! My OTD is Sunday too, but have been resisting the urge to test! The wait is so hard. Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Babdee

Janey waney, great news!! Congrats!! Xx

Kellyjohnson, best of luck for today    Xx

GlassHalfFull, well done for not testing yet!! Got everything crossed for you  

I almost gave in this morning but will try and wait until tomo!!


----------



## Janey waney

Glasshalffull: im surprised I lasted that long lol  only 4 days off tho I'm still testin till Sunday just to make sure but iv no doubt my boobs are heavy and I can't stop weein and I'm bein a real ***** to my partner lol.
Gd luck for Sunday Hun.


----------



## Janey waney

Babdee : gd luck for Monday or tomorrow if u give in lol.


----------



## 8868dee

Fcmjm: congrats hun x so happy for u xx 

Hopingpraying: so so sorry hun look after urself xx 

Janeywaney: congrats hun i think u do an amazing thing with surrogacy x a true angel in my book xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Ok everyone... so I tested early (yes I know!!) this morning, and... after what looked like nothing for a little while, a very faint pink line appeared!!

It is not even strong enough to show up on a picture (I tried taking one with my phone), but I am pretty convinced it was a BFP (big faint positive )!!!

Will test again tomorrow to confirm, but unless some of the Cyclogest dripped onto the stick (can that even make a difference?) I believe I am UP THE DUFF! 

Watch this space...


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hoping praying sending hugs   

Janey waney - congrats!

Broody chick - tentative congrats!

X


----------



## GlassHalfFull

BroodyChick Oh, naughty testing early. Fingers crossed you get a nice dark pink line tomorrow


----------



## Dreamer87

Hope everyone ok and well, thinking of those who aren't and have had sad news this week.
You are all in my prayers

Xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Broodyxhixk : keeping everything crossed that it is a bfp for u hun x x x


----------



## Frankycat

In a state of shock here, OTD is tomorrow and I have been really good and not tested. Felt I was getting my period as yesterday I had period like pains, felt pretty low and had even started thinking about adoption, didn't even bother to take my cyclogest last night as I thought I wanted to just get my period out of the way.  Tested this morning and nearly fell off the loo when I saw 2 lines!  So I got a BFP! Never thought that would happen after all we have been through, fingers crossed it sticks.

Thinking of all of you and praying for lots of luck xxxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Frankycat Massive congratulations. My OTD tomorrow and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## Janey waney

8868dee: thanx you ur very sweet.
Broody chick : gd luck for a darker line tomorrow
Frankycat: comgratulations


----------



## 8868dee

Frankycat: woohoo well done congrats hun xxx 

Gl all testing tomorrow x 

Janey: thanks hun but its true a true angel u are xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Frankycat what great news!!! Congratulations.  be happy!!!
For me it is still sinking in also, thanks everyone for your positive vibes and wishes - got a stronger BFP on Sat morning so I'm starting to believe it now!!
Getting awful vertigo and managed to scratch myself a couple of days ago when inserting the bum bullet, so it's uncomfortable now (sorry if tmi!) but I won't complain xxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Well, did a home test this morning for our OTD and it's a BFN. Clutching at straws, but has anyone got a BFP a day or two after OTD? We were told if it was negative, to do another one in 48 hours, but I can't imagin the result being different then. We had two Blasts put on board on the 20th Sep.


----------



## Babdee

BroodyChick and Frankycat, big congratulations!! Xxx

Gl to those still waiting xxx

Thanks for the best wishes but Bfn for me. Really sad, but will carry on and try again. Xxx

GlassHalfFull, so sorry you got a bfn. How many days old were the blasts? If 5 days that would make it 14 dp, am I right? There may be a slight chance?? I think I have read of some ladies whose BFP didn't show up until a good few days later, but I think better to prepare yourself just in case. Really got everything crossed for better news in 48 hours for you. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Thank you Babdee Yes i'm 14dp with a 5dt. Pretty sure it's over, but hopefully know for sure in the next day or two. Sorry to see you've been through this already and for your recent BFN. You've got a great attitude. Mx


----------



## Babdee

Thank you GlassHalfFull also  I see from your signature that we have similar situations. It's a tough old journey, isn't it?   Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

HI Glasshalffull - my cycle buddy! Noooo! I am so sorry about your BFN... 
By now it should definitely show a BFP, even on the cheapie tests (Which I've been using) so your suspicions are probably right, unfortunately. If you don't come onto your period, do keep testing, maybe yours is just a slow starter....? But I wouldn't get my hopes up. I've been there too  xoxoxo

Babdee - what a shame you had the same outcome. Sorry to hear that after so many IUI's there are no better news to report! Will the clinic move you onto IVF next? At least that way you can be assured there was fertilization, there's an embryo and it's going in the right place? Sending you hugs and my best wishes for your next try xoxoxox


----------



## 8868dee

Broodychick: not sure if i have said it alteady but hey ill say it just incase i havent congratulations hun so so happy for you u so deserve it xx 

Glasshalffull: so so sorry u got bfn hun by know it should show up as a positive if its positive but if a late planter then it could take few more days x tho i have to say it looks doubtful x i really hope a bfp shows up hun xx gl xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Sadly were out of it for this round. Still negative and AF is kicking in this morning. Lucily have 5 frosties, so need to look into FET.


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi GlassHalfFull
keep positive hun and look forward to being reunited with your frosties! It is said that frequently they end up being better quality than fresh transfers, since only the strong ones survive the thaw (regardless of what they look like under the microscope), and I am a living example (well ask me in 8 months...)!
Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your next cycle and could get some better news by Christmas xxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

BroodyChick Thank you. Really pleased it's all going well for you. For the FET, did you do natural or medicated?


----------



## BroodyChick

Natural - with an Ovitrelle shot right at the end (had 2 scans, but no other drugs, bloods or needles, apart from Cyclogest thank God!!), as it is essential when timing for a 5day blast transfer xxx
P.S. I am a special case since I got severe OHSS and won't ever do IVF again...


----------

